# Official Raw Discussion Thread 5/7/12



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Saw this on Twitter lol. Selling DAT ARM BORK like a fucking champ.





































Criss Angel also posted a pic but you can't see DAT ARM SELL in it. Cena, Seamus and their bad arm sells can suck it lol.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Omg look at the tits on Steph.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Cena take notes you clown.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

steph is a milf

damn i feel old!


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Just look at his reaction of RAW.This can never be a reaction of a legit broken arm.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Just look at his reaction of RAW.This can never be a reaction of a legit broken arm.


Have you seen his reaction to both quad tears? Guy is a stoic motherfucker lol.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

*BROCK LESNAR​*:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

HHH sold the arm break on Monday like a champ.

I've never had my arm broken or seen someone break their arm, so I don't know. But he sold it brilliant.

He won't be back in 24 hours like Cena.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

This thread should instead be about how much of a MILF hottie Steph has become.. damn.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Just look at his reaction of RAW.This can never be a reaction of a legit broken arm.


all OP is saying is that HHH is doing a good job selling. 

But more importantly that stephs tits have not aged one day.

Major side boobage, i just wanna grab each side and stuff my face in her rack and just go to town.

Motorboat that shit. All day. Every day.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Kayfabe lives.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

I doubt its legit broken hes probaly just selling the injury so it looks legit cos of WWEs kick on making the product look more realistic. And yes Steph looks fucking awesome as do her tits the woman gets better with age


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Triple H will have the last laugh when he uses that arm to hold the shovel that buries Bork Laser at Summerslam.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Starbuck said:


> Have you seen his reaction to both quad tears? Guy is a stoic motherfucker lol.


Oddly enough both of his quad tears happened during incredible tag matches. Probably my two favorite tag matches ever. But he was a badass both times it happened.


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



The-Rock-Says said:


> HHH sold the arm break on Monday like a champ.
> 
> I've never had my arm broken or seen someone break their arm, so I don't know. But he sold it brilliant.
> 
> He won't be back in 24 hours like Cena.


I broke my arm when i fell off my trampoline in 2007 i think and i ran inside my house saying OW OW OW OW OW OW OW all the way to my dad and "WILL I BE LIKE THIS FOREVER?!" , but then again i was young and when you get older you might not be as scared.

DAT BROKEN ARM SELL


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



XFace said:


> all OP is saying is that HHH is doing a good job selling.
> 
> But more importantly that stephs tits have not aged one day.
> 
> ...


He said it's legit injured, I'm the one who means he's doing a good job selling it LOL :cool2


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

He's an ass-kicker...and an arm breaker, it would seem.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

LOL at people talking about Stephanie's tits .. she stole the thread .


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



XFace said:


> Omg look at the tits on Steph.


That's the only thing I was intrested in seeing. I can tell you that.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Poor Triple H, this is obviously a legitimate injury.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



XFace said:


> But more importantly that stephs tits have not aged one day.


Well, yeah, that's not really surprising since plastic doesn't age.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Sublime, *Starbuck*; Triple H is selling this so believably like a champ. 

For those who wonder why the "injury angle" is so often used for Triple H, it's obviously because he's the COO, son-in-law to Vince McMahon and is married to Stephanie. How else can the bastard be considered sympathetic?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

What a boss. :cool2


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

HHH sells better than Cena. Cena should take notes from HHH. Also Stephanie is hot


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



XFace said:


> Omg look at the tits on Steph.


Won't lie, that's the first thing I noticed too. Then again, I look at pictures as how I would read, left to right, so of course DEM TITS came first. :Barkley

But yeah, the rest of the roster could learn a thing or two about selling from Triple H.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Keyfabe.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

STEPH

Oh and nice selling by the gawd.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> He said it's legit injured, I'm the one who means he's doing a good job selling it LOL :cool2


/Sarcasm.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



James Curran said:


> That's the only thing I was intrested in seeing. I can tell you that.


*You really are a very naughty 12 year old aren't you?.


I am kinda upset that I cannot see this picture though?*


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Does HHH ever lose any hair? Seems like his hair line has been the same as it always has been.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Selling DAT ARM










No-Selling DAT ARM


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Admire how he is selling it, but his arm should be in a cast and not braces if its broken.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Steph looks so evil in that picture.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

ive broke my arm before he sold it quite well imo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

I have never seen a arm brace like that. At least I think. never knew HHH was a twitter type of guy.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Hes selling like a champ. Is that some super expensive arm brace?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

I broke my arm once. I reacted exactly like HHH did. Luckily, Sheamus was also there to help me through it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Does HHH ever lose any hair? Seems like his hair line has been the same as it always has been.


DAT HAIRLINE


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

how can you post that photo and talk about HHH?

Steph's major boobage!! :mark:


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

We can see why HHH is part time now.

Why would you wanna take bumps on the wrestling mat every night, when you can take bumps on DEM BIG BOOBIES every night.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

*DAT ARM

DAT SELLING

DAT HAIRLINE

DEM BOOBIES*


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

DAT SMIRK.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

:hhh2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Hes selling like a champ. Is that some super expensive arm brace?


LOL you noticed too. Shit is insane like he is trying to become part android in order to beat Brock.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

*DAT ARM BRACE*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Wow, that's taking an angle seriously.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

DEM SUNGLASSES.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

*DAT CRISS ANGEL LULZ*


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Triple H made a deal with Lesnar clearly, "Okay I'll wear this shit to make you happy and make you seem LEGIT (lols to himself) But I am fucking going over at Summerslam".


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

DAT WATCH.

haha, alright I'll stop.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



The-Rock-Says said:


> DAT WATCH.
> 
> haha, alright I'll stop.


Good because I was running out of stuff lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

:lmao y'all are jokes. (I mean full of jokes btw)


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

I guess I'll be that guy.

Are you guys REALLY flipping out over how Stephanie's tits look in a suit?


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



robertdeniro said:


> LOL at people talking about Stephanie's tits .. she stole the thread .


Aren't her tits fake? You can buy your own and keep them in a box.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



God Movement said:


> Selling DAT ARM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how is the second pic not selling?
i can clearly see the black arm brace


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

O_O If only Steph was a model back then.

Trip's is selling it like it's nothing.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao y'all are jokes. (I mean full of jokes btw)


Sure you did, Wagg. 

:sad:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

*DAT WAGG*

Sorry, I couldn't help that one lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Sure you did, Wagg.
> 
> :sad:


Ya, had to pinch that quick before it was taken the wrong way. LOL


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Dem tits, my gawd, dem tits. 

On topic: I wish Trips would make Shame & Cena take notes on selling injuries.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

He does look pretty robotic! I remember this promo when they rebuilt triple h! ROBOT.


----------



## ThisIzLeon (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Kayfabe lives !


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



XFace said:


> all OP is saying is that HHH is doing a good job selling.
> 
> But more importantly that stephs tits have not aged one day.
> 
> ...


Her tits are fake dumb ass of course they haven't aged.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Props to Hunter for actually selling the injury out in public, not many would probably do that. I'll bet if Cena broke his arm on TV, he'd be out on fucking Letterman doing handstands or something the next night.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Fiasco said:


> I guess I'll be that guy.
> 
> Are you guys REALLY flipping out over how Stephanie's tits look in a suit?


I was more concentrated on her ass. But dem tits look massive even with the clothes she's wearing!


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

*DAT Starbuck*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Fuck are y'all talking about? Can't see any titties in that picture. Unless you're seriously spunking over a side-view of a woman's fully covered breast in a suit. Have you never seen a woman before?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



The-Rock-Says said:


> HHH sold the arm break on Monday like a champ.
> 
> I've never had my arm broken or seen someone break their arm, so I don't know. But he sold it brilliant.
> 
> He won't be back in 24 hours like Cena.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

IT'S STILL LEGIT TO YOU DAMMIT !!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Starbuck said:


> *DAT ARM
> 
> DAT SELLING
> 
> ...


:lmao this thread is officially awesome! Trips was brilliant with the sell on Raw though and it's always good to see Steph.


----------



## Toshi Yatsu (May 5, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

I said yesterday that his arm was legitimately broken in a thread and got insulted which was then for some reason locked.

Lesnar should be sued for all he is worth.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Selling that arm even when he ain't on the job. that's a pro.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

What a pro. The only other guy I could picture selling something like this would be Undertaker.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Upgrayedd said:


> What a pro. The only other guy I could picture selling something like this would be Undertaker.


*THEY* are the laaast of their _kiiiiind_!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

That's how you sell an injury.

Oh, and Stephanie = dat chest.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Steph has always been hot, nothing new there. Plenty of hot ones have come since, so shes old news to me. As for HHH, he's one the best sellers in the biz, of course he's being a champ with that arm.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Letlive said:


>


Fuck thats nasty. He bended it completely backwards.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Just me who thinks Stephanie seems to of spent so long with Triple H that her nose is turning into his?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Heel said:


> Fuck are y'all talking about? Can't see any titties in that picture. Unless you're seriously spunking over a side-view of a woman's fully covered breast in a suit. Have you never seen a woman before?


Yeah I was thinking that too, just didn't want to say anything.
I'm kinda hoping if and when he faces Lesnar at Summerslam, he does pick up a legit injury, maybe then we wont see Mr ego enter a wrestling ring again.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

If anyone is watching Mayweather vs. Cotto, Triple H walked out with Mayweather sporting that cast.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Lol and now he's no selling it at the Mayweather fight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Just come in to post the same as above. Selling like a boss.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Lmfao HHH with Mayweather wearing the brace


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



#Mark said:


> Lol and now he's no selling it at the Mayweather fight.


He's got the brace on brah!


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Cripple H selling the arm.

He's with 50 cent and Beiber supporting Mayweather.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Funny Mayweather got brought up, anyone remember when he broke big shows nose?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Cookie Monster said:


> He's got the brace on brah!


Damn didn't see it man, you're right though. Man, he's a pro haha.


----------



## Kirkpatrick (May 2, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

My guess is Triple H is putting on the brace because of all the internet ramblings about it being kayfabe. But that does show dedication on Triple H's part.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Hahaha turned the computer on just to see if anyone else caught Aitch.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Did anyone else find it hilarious that Triple H had one of Floyd's WBC Titles up when his name was being announced? It's not just that, he held it up and was screaming with a facial expression and everything while guys like 50 Cent and Beiber had like atleast 3 titles each and were cutting off his face :lmao

EDIT: Surprised to see that these many people on this board watch boxing. And that second round should have gone to Cotto. Such BS.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Cotto is actually looking pretty good.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



jasonrjay said:


> Cotto is actually looking pretty good.


He was until the third round. Now he's just getting battered for the most part. :no:

Although I gotta say, Cotto is doing much better then I expected him to do, or then everyone else before him has.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Looked good for a little, now it looks like it might not even go to decision.

Edit: I take it back. Cotto has really battled back since the 3rd round


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Round 8 was Cotto in beast-mode, good entertainment!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Oh shit, this one is kinda close.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

I think floyds got it.


----------



## Matt2520 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Floyd had the fight the whole way.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Is Floyd a WWE fan?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

I believe Floyd is a big wrestling fan, much like Tyson is.

Mayweathers on another level by the way, great performance by Cotto though.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Mr Premium said:


> Is Floyd a WWE fan?


Yeah he's made a few appearances in the wwe, including fighting big show at wrestlemania.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Produce a pic of H at the fight!


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



jonoaries said:


> Produce a pic of H at the fight!


This is all i could find for now....










Yup that is beiber.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

I'm sorry, where's Criss Angel in these pics? That black guy isn't Criss Angel.

EDIT: Nevermind. I thought the second tweet in the OP was in relation to the pic with steph, trips and the random black dude.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



erikstans07 said:


> I'm sorry, where's Criss Angel in these pics? That black guy isn't Criss Angel.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. I thought the second tweet in the OP was in relation to the pic with steph, trips and the random black dude.


.




God Movement said:


>


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

damn can that motherfucker sell an injury. he's got the internet believing it.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Haha Floyd's fight entourage was epic. Shaq, Bieber, HHH, and 50 cent.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*









Look at HHH, wants to bury him so bad


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



XFace said:


> But more importantly that stephs tits have not aged one day.


fake tits never age...


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Stephanie must have a very strong lower back.


----------



## Haitch (May 3, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

i would fuck Steph so bad! Would make her cry.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Heel said:


> Fuck are y'all talking about? Can't see any titties in that picture. Unless you're seriously spunking over a side-view of a woman's fully covered breast in a suit. Have you never seen a woman before?


Exactly what I was thinking. DEM TITS THAT YOU CAN'T SEE AND LOOK PRETTY NORMAL BUTMIVE NEVERHAD SEX SO FAP FAP FAP

Also, Did HHH not,wear the arm race for the boxing?


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

why HHH needs to inject himself to every big storyline?


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Romanista said:


> why HHH needs to inject himself to every big storyline?


*Because he's one of the biggest name sin the business and they've never had HHH vs Lesnar.
I suppose Justin Gabriel would have been a better choice?* :cool2


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

HHH - Best in the World.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Unbelievable how many of you think his arm is actually broken.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Steph looks so evil in that picture.


thats cos she knows within a year or two shes gonna have control of the empire


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



nater89 said:


> Unbelievable how many of you think his arm is actually broken.


go on twitter 75% of the WWE fans on there believe the arm is legit broken


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Nice to see him selling the arm for more than day!


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*


----------



## Coins (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

HHH might be selling the arm, but hes no selling Steph.

Id be popping a tent if I was standing next to her.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

where the fuck does justin bieber come into play wtfff


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Coins said:


> HHH might be selling the arm, but hes no selling Steph.
> 
> Id be popping a tent if I was standing next to her.


Probably because He's done it all in the Buss..er i mean...Bed.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

I call work. But he's doing a damn good job at it, fair play!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Coins said:


> HHH might be selling the arm, but hes no selling Steph.
> 
> Id be popping a tent if I was standing next to her.


He's fucking married to her lol. Pretty sure he isn't going to splooge at the sight of a woman he wakes up to every morning.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Haitch said:


> i would fuck Steph so bad! Would make her cry.


I presume alot of women cry during sex with you


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Since this thread was pretty much never about Triple H's arm...


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



razzathereaver said:


> Well, yeah, that's not really surprising since plastic doesn't age.


You know how they call it "plastic surgery"? Yeah... it doesn't mean they use plastic in the operations. It derives from the Greek word "plastikos" which means to mould or shape.

You should check out that site google some time before your brain farts are translated into forum posts - ya might learn something.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Seeks like a champ - in the ring, and out of the ring!


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Its not broken. C'mon now. He is just showing fruity pebbles how to properly sell.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Triple H, Justin Bieber and Floyd Mayweather would be one weird ass stable.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Just look at his reaction of RAW.This can never be a reaction of a legit broken arm.


I broke my wrist in a fight. I didn't have the luxury of crying like a bitch during the fight. Even though it's fake, HHH worked through real injuries during his matches. And he didn't even try to sell the real ones!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

I miss stephanie from around 99-01 she was the hottest girl on the roster after Trish Stratus.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

I saw a video of him asking for Vicodin at a Walgreens.


----------



## thethreebears123 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

lol at everyone turning this thread into we like steph thread .. he he


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

HHH's arm isnt broken he attended Mayweather's fight with no arm in a sling or anything. Great job selling that injury HHH


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> HHH's arm isnt broken he attended Mayweather's fight with no arm in a sling or anything. Great job selling that injury HHH


*Are you blind?
Look at all the previous pictures.*


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

on a sidenote: It's a f'n joke how many different boxing organizations there are, Money had like 10 belts in that video. What happened to just IBF, WBA and WBC?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

:lmao HHH carrying Money's belt with his broken arm, priceless


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> HHH's arm isnt broken he attended Mayweather's fight with no arm in a sling or anything. Great job selling that injury HHH


looooooooooooooool
did you even watch!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Dragonballfan said:


> :lmao HHH carrying Money's belt with his broken arm, priceless


i am sure he carried the title belt with the other arm!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



the fox said:


> i am sure he carried the title belt with the other arm!


Hmmm I'll have to watch again, and lol a Beiber can't even hold the damn belts up :no:


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

He was selling the injury guys.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

As a Mayweather fan I can honestly say WTF was he thinking coming out with Beiber. When I saw it last night I was disappointed.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

if you guys talking about the pics in pwtorch it was clearly rotated somehow because i watched on tv and he was holding the title with the his right hand


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Best seller in the game.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

The combo of Trips, Bieber and 50 still has my mind blown.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

I still don't believe his arm is legit broken but it does seem like they are going all out to make everyone believe it is. I'm looking forward to the return of Triple H to get revenge on Brock with a big match at Summerslam, hopefully by then Brock would have steam rolled a few other opponents.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Since the thread is relevant, I will the post news here too...



> WWE star/executive Triple H walked Floyd Mayweather to the ring ahead of his boxing victory against Miguel Cotto on Saturday night from Las Vegas.
> 
> Hunter carried one of Mayweather’s championship belts and discretely wore a sling on his left arm, selling the storyline injury he suffered at the hands of Brock Lesnar on Monday’s RAW.
> 
> ...


----------



## alliscrazy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

HHH with Steph, Bieber and 50 cent


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

It turns out HHH was selling the arm injury as new photos from the boxing match show him having that thing on his arm. Congrats Trips on selling the injury alot of talent cant do


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Great, we're going to get Bieber at WM29!


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

I see that speculation machine is alive and still working on 24/7 schedule. Keep up the good work lads.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



alliscrazy said:


> HHH with Steph, Bieber and 50 cent


:lmao What an awesome picture. Beiber looks like their son lol. After all this, UBER kudos to Trips. He wore that thing all fucking weekend, even on TV to sell this injury. As if it hasn't been said enough times already, the man in a BOSS.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Beiber is defintely gonna be at Wrestlemania 29 its a huge money maker for WWE to have Beiber there. HHH has probably took him to the side and sorted a deal with him already. Just wait and see and all this will come true


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Coins said:


> HHH might be selling the arm, but hes no selling Steph.
> 
> Id be popping a tent if I was standing next to her.


never been that close to a woman? 

Jesus fuck, what is with people and claiming they would have uncontrollable wood in the presence of steph? Shes no different than the random hot girl you see on the bus or subway. Do you all pop wood whenever u see one of these?


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Beiber is defintely gonna be at Wrestlemania 29 its a huge money maker for WWE to have Beiber there. HHH has probably took him to the side and sorted a deal with him already. Just wait and see and all this will come true


Yes, the overlap of wrestling fans and bieberfans is huge :Vince


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

That lil kid looks like a lesbian
and what happened to steph she looks ugly/can't smile properly 

Can't believe HHH did this though. 
Might go to Summerslam if it's HHH vs Lesnar


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> never been that close to a woman?
> 
> Jesus fuck, what is with people and claiming they would have uncontrollable wood in the presence of steph? Shes no different than the random hot girl you see on the bus or subway. *Do you all pop wood whenever u see one of these?*


Yes.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Young wrestlers should take notes, that's how you sell an injury lol.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Steph can look good in just about anything... And Triple H should get serious credit for selling this well.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> never been that close to a woman?
> 
> Jesus fuck, what is with people and claiming they would have uncontrollable wood in the presence of steph? Shes no different than the random hot girl you see on the bus or subway. Do you all pop wood whenever u see one of these?


Hey, hey, junior high was an awkward time for me. Lay off


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Goddamn Steph.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

HHH holding yet another title


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

thats a legit bork-ed arm for realz dawgs.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Triple H sure knows how to sell. I forgot about how his "injury" when I saw him holding one of Mayweather's Titles until I was on my way home. I was like, wait a minute here, Triple H got his arm "broken" by Lesnar. Lol...I wouldn't be surprised if Triple H struck a deal with Bieber to appear on WWE TV in the future too.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



XFace said:


> all OP is saying is that HHH is doing a good job selling.
> 
> But more importantly that stephs tits have not aged one day.
> 
> ...


Easssssssssy there tiger


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



kokepepsi said:


> That lil kid looks like a lesbian
> and what happened to steph she looks ugly/*can't smile properly *
> 
> Can't believe HHH did this though.
> Might go to Summerslam if it's HHH vs Lesnar


Maybe the dimples may have ruined for you.


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

wouldn't a kimura tear someone's shoulder instead of breaking their arm?


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Stephanie looks like an evil pig. Ugh.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



jaw2929 said:


> Stephanie looks like an evil pig. Ugh.


Awe...lol. She still got a pretty nice rack. But yea, I can see the resemblance.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

edit.

question answered already.


----------



## alliscrazy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

HHH and Chelsea Dawn


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Three and A Half Men= The Game/Mayweather/50 Cent/Bieber*

What in the blue hell is this crap?



WWE.com said:


> Floyd Mayweather Jr. had a little extra muscle in his corner this past Saturday in Las Vegas when WWE COO Triple H – sporting a brace and a small sling over his broken left arm – accompanied the undefeated boxing champion to the ring for his highly anticipated bout against Miguel Cotto.
> 
> The practice isn’t exactly new for the prizefighter known as “Money,” who can often be seen with rapper 50 Cent at his side when the takes the long walk from the training room to the squared circle. But his entourage expanded considerably at the MGM Grand Garden Arena this past Saturday, when The King of Kings and singer Justin Bieber joined 50 Cent in backing WrestleMania XXIV veteran Mayweather (PHOTOS: MAYWEATHER VS. BIG SHOW) as he took to the ring.
> 
> ...


Maybe a new stable? LOL the Village People WWE


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

LOL Stephanie looking elsewhere & having that not impressed look on her 
Chelsea should consider herself lucky that she is not part of wwe


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Three and A Half Men= The Game/Mayweather/50 Cent/Bieber*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlWJQXMl9oE


Posted and discussed in the HHH 'Legit' arm sell thread:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/616057-hhhs-arm-legit-broken-6.html


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Good attempt at selling. Unless you know anything about how a kimura works and where the majority of breaks occur. HINT: It ain't the elbow like that thing would be isolating. But yeah, A for effort and all.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Yeah if you aren't poppin boners over hotties who get on the bus with you then you're dick is dead. Go see the doctor.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Fuck some of yall need to get laid. Even when I was a teen I didn't react like you guys every time I saw the side of a fully covered breast.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Melina Trashes Beiber and HHH - 

"Maybe it’s the margaritas but I puked when i saw Bieber & Triple H. #TotalPukage #WhatTheWhat HHH=Pukepuke. Boxing at an an all time low."


Jomo Return. :buried 



And Carlito proves to be a dumbass -

Believing that Triple H decided to appear uninjured at the event, former WWE Superstar Carlito commented via Twitter: 

“I just saw triple h in mayweathers corner! Apparently his arm has already healed. Thank the lord for miracles!"


After learning that HHH was infact selling the injury at the event - 

"Correction, triple h was wearing a sling…and not many people know that a sling works a lot better than a cast for a broken arm! Right?"


fpalmfpalm Moron.



EDIT: @ *Headliner*(Admin), 

I found a few pics of this whore in her twitter account, you need to add this whore's epic face to Smilie section...


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Contrarian said:


> Melina Trashes Beiber and HHH -
> 
> "Maybe it’s the margaritas but I puked when i saw Bieber & Triple H. #TotalPukage #WhatTheWhat HHH=Pukepuke. Boxing at an an all time low."


Well at least we know why she associates HHH with puke.. she was puking up his jizz along with half the roster to keep her job with WWE as long as she did.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

I'm not going through 19+ pages, but there are pics of Triple H and Bieber where he's not wearing the sling.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



alliscrazy said:


> HHH and Chelsea Dawn


:lmao :lmao at Stephanie's face in that picture. Hot model taking picture with husband? U MAD Steph? Lol.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Lol at that photo of HHH and the model and Stephanie looking somewhere else

Wow at Melina's comment on HHH well if Morrison ever returns to WWE he's getting buried straight away on his return by HHH for that

Props go to HHH for selling this injury

John Cena take notes this is how you sell an injury


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Lol at that photo of HHH and the model and Stephanie looking somewhere else


She's been looking the other way when it comes to Sheamus for years.

Come on I had to do it. You know some of you were thinking the same thing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Happenstan said:


> She's been looking the other way when it comes to Sheamus for years.
> 
> Come on I had to do it. You know some of you were thinking the same thing.


Seamus? What about HBK lol? There's a bromance if I ever saw one.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

*Tripl H is awesome, fuck that whore Melina*


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Someone stick a dick in Melina's mouth to shut her up.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Someone stick a dick in Melina's mouth to shut her up.


Was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Someone stick a dick in Melina's mouth to shut her up.


Well it certainly won't be Morrison since he apparently has no balls. :vince2


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Starbuck said:


> Well it certainly won't be Morrison since he apparently has no balls. :vince2


Motherfuckers a movie star, dont be talking shit.

And why did HHH wear a brace for a photo, and then just comes on TV being Mayweathers bitch and holding his belt for him?

Already burying Lesnar and he hasnt even buried him yet.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



jblvdx said:


> Motherfuckers a movie star, dont be talking shit.
> 
> And why did HHH wear a brace for a photo, and then just comes on TV being Mayweathers bitch and holding his belt for him?
> 
> Already burying Lesnar and he hasnt even buried him yet.


He was wearing the brace on TV but for whatever reason somebody said he wasn't and it stuck. And you should know better. If he wants to bury Lesnar he'll wait and do it in front of the magnificent WWE Universe instead of actually selling the injury when all eyes are on somebody else lol.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Starbuck said:


> He was wearing the brace on TV but for whatever reason somebody said he wasn't and it stuck. And you should know better. If he wants to bury Lesnar he'll wait and do it in front of the magnificent WWE Universe instead of actually selling the injury when all eyes are on somebody else lol.


Shit, yeah sorry. Like comeback after his injury, say Lesnar ran away from UFC because he's a pussy, make jokes about Brock sucking cocks and stuff then at Summerslam have the big burial.

And why are people saying he was not wearing it if he was? for the lols?


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



jblvdx said:


> Motherfuckers a movie star, dont be talking shit.
> 
> And why did HHH wear a brace for a photo, and then just comes on TV being Mayweathers bitch and holding his belt for him?
> 
> Already burying Lesnar and he hasnt even buried him yet.


He was selling it, I posted this earlier....


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



jblvdx said:


> Shit, yeah sorry. Like comeback after his injury, say Lesnar ran away from UFC because he's a pussy, make jokes about Brock sucking cocks and stuff then at Summerslam have the big burial.
> 
> And why are people saying he was not wearing it if he was? for the lols?


The first pic that came out of him at the fight you couldn't actually see the brace and it snowballed from there. Since then more pics have come out that clearly show him wearing the brace lol. Ppl b stoopid.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



alliscrazy said:


> HHH with Steph, Bieber and 50 cent


wow, HHH is shorter than I would've thought. Bieber is like 5'5 or something.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Bleacher Report preview said:


> With a slow week in wrestling since the madness that was WWE’s Extreme Rules and the fallout from the pay-per-view, it’s time to ready ourselves for what should be another unpredictable episode of Raw.
> 
> There's no doubt the WWE Universe will want to see Brock Lesnar, but his contract has a set number of dates he can show up.
> 
> ...


Will Raw suffer without Brock?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes.

There really isn't anything to look forward to on the show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ohh I am sure the video recap of the HHH/Lesnar encounter from last week will be replayed at least 5-10 times on Raw tonight. Outside of that I hope the WWE uses their other hour of content time for some good build for the Cena/Ace and Punk/Bryan fueds.


----------



## Caponex75 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Brye said:


> Oddly enough both of his quad tears happened during incredible tag matches. Probably my two favorite tag matches ever. But he was a badass both times it happened.


*Breaks leg*
"Psst Jericho.....it's time for the Walls of Jericho spot. P.S. I broke my leg"

*Six years later*

*Breaks other leg*
"Fuck just a pedigree! LET'S DO THAT SHIT THROUGH A TABLE"

The most gar man in existence.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Bieber is 5' 7". Its probably his boots making him looker taller.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't think I'll bother watching live tonight, Raw was very, very poor last week and it'll be even worse tonight without Lesnar.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Happenstan said:


> She's been looking the other way when it comes to Sheamus for years.
> 
> Come on I had to do it. You know some of you were thinking the same thing.


:lmao Props to you for that how else did Sheamus get that fast push and title reign in his first year it just shows you if you kiss HHH's ass you get everything and maybe he did more lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I haven't watched the last couple of weeks but may actually find myself tuning in to see developments in the Punk/Bryan feud. I haven't been buying into the Lesnar stuff very much and now Cena is gone I'm not overly interested in seeing him kill time so this may actually suit me tonight.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Evolution said:


> I haven't watched the last couple of weeks but may actually find myself tuning in to see developments in the Punk/Bryan feud. I haven't been buying into the Lesnar stuff very much and now Cena is gone I'm not overly interested in seeing him kill time so this may actually suit me tonight.


Cena gone? I doubt that. I guarantee he'll be there to ruin the show again tonight. Probably smiling away and forgetting his arm's meant to be fucked.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Contrarian said:


> Bieber is 5' 7". Its probably his boots making him looker taller.


In no universe is Bieber 5'7.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

From The Rock and Brock connection, Cena goes into a Johnny Ace program for the main event of the next PPV, lol. Anyway, let's see if they're trying to build Ace as a serious wrestler and even that is not interesting at all. Nothing to watch I guess and there's no Brock to save the show from the coldest period, dead product until Lesnar comes back for the Summerslam main event with HHH.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Cena gone? I doubt that. I guarantee he'll be there to ruin the show again tonight. Probably smiling away and forgetting his arm's meant to be fucked.


Ruin the show? Cena is one of the best things about RAW. His carrying this whole feud with Tensai and Big Johnny.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



nater89 said:


> In no universe is Bieber 5'7.


Says so in IMDB...

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3595501/bio


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predict for raw tonight.

Sheamus and CM Punk beat Daniel Bryan and Alberto Del Rio.

Randy Orton beat Chris Jericho by dq.

Brodus Clay beat Jack Swagger then Dolph Ziggler tell Jack Swagger and Vickie Guerrero it is over and he have a new bodygaurd.

Layla and kelly kelly beat Rosa Mendes and Maxine.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

James Curran said:


> Ruin the show? *Cena is one of the best things about RAW*. His carrying this whole feud with Tensai and Big Johnny.


Lol.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



jblvdx said:


> Shit, yeah sorry. Like comeback after his injury, say Lesnar ran away from UFC because he's a pussy, make jokes about Brock sucking cocks and stuff then at Summerslam have the big burial.
> 
> And why are people saying he was not wearing it if he was? for the lols?


Just read some of the comments people leave on the WWE Facebook page. Some of the dumbest people on the planet.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Who cares if Brock isn't there, he has as much charisma as a broom stick.

I'm looking forward to the Punk/Bryan feud to get started


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

James Curran said:


> Ruin the show? Cena is one of the best things about RAW. His carrying this whole feud with Tensai and Big Johnny.


No, he isnt. He is a loser compared to real men like Stone steve austin!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is the week where the rating takes a dive


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

LMAO, Triple H really knows how to sell an angle. Still selling injury even when he's not on television. 

A ton of talent on the roster should take notes from this man.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

This week is gonna suck, week 2 of the cena johnny feud oh the joy zzzzzzz not really.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Are mods only allowed to start RAW threads or something?


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

Chronic iLL said:


> Who cares if Brock isn't there, he has as much charisma as a broom stick.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Punk/Bryan feud to get started


Yeah, the biggest draw in mma history has a as much charisma as a broom stick. 

Lol, he wouldnt draw in mma like he did if it wasnt for his charisma.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Man, I sure am a glutton for punishment. Why I keep torturing myself with RAW every week, I have no idea! Obviously I lack self control. I can not muster the strength required to "just walk away" Lord Humungous style. I need my fix, like a junkie.

That being said, RAW tonight is going to feature a lot of booze. Cocktails will be had. I figure with a buzz it can't be nearly as bad, right? Maybe it will also help to curb my overly-critical armchair booking too.

Every week, inevitably, someone will keep track of the number of minutes per show where actual in-ring wrestling is going on. This week, I plan on counting how much time is actually spent on commercials. It feels like half of the damn show is ad breaks anymore.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Contrarian said:


> Says so in IMDB...
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3595501/bio


IMDB just lists the heights that the celebrities claim they are. IMDB once had Stallone as 6'1.

http://www.celebheights.com/s/Justin-Bieber-47348.html


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Chronic iLL said:


> Who cares if Brock isn't there, he has as much charisma as a broom stick.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Punk/Bryan feud to get started


Do you know what the word "charisma" means?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Are mods only allowed to start RAW threads or something?


Yeah, that's a rule stated in the general section, although the one created by the non-mod got stickied somehow? 

Anyways, looking forward to Bryan/Punk advancing tonight, not so much on the Ace/Cena storyline although I don't think it'll be terrible, and whatever else they throw at us. Hopefully, the midcard gets some attention considering OTL is only two weeks away.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

Hemen said:


> No, he isnt. He is a loser compared to real men like Stone steve austin!


What the fuck has anything got to do with Austin? Austin is goat in WWE, of cause Cena isn't as good as him.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

That pic of Beiber with HHH, Stephanie and 50 cent is epic lol. Seriously if HHH hasent sorted a deal out with Beiber to appear at Wrestlemania next year then he is crazy as Beiber is a seriously money maker. Remember there was a rumour that Beiber was a potential host for Wrestlemania 27 but it was the Rock instead so anything could happen for next year


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

I apologize if this has been posted already:

http://www.wwe.com/inside/overtheropes/triple-h-accompanies-floyd-mayweather

Triple H and the WWE going to all lengths to sell DAT BROKEN ARM. I love that theyre doing this, it's kinda cool.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hoping for a good show and really hoping DB and Punk isn't just Vegan vs Straightedge. Daniel has improved on the mic and should be able to hang with Punk so hopefully they have a real great feud.


----------



## i'm the real COO (Oct 28, 2011)

Not sure what to expect from Raw tonight really, Cena/Johnny/Tensai should continue, I also believe Otunga is due to return tonight hopefully, Punk/Bryan has got me torn between my two favourite wrestlers right now but I'll still root for Punk, tonight could also be the night Ziggler ditches Vickie, if the rumors about him hiring Mason Ryan as a bodyguard are true, usual Brodus squash, kids dancing with him as well, and Eve looking like she's on the setting of a porn shoot backstage


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I see no reason why I should stay up till 2am to watch a show that has little to nothing interesting going on. Johnny Ace vs Cena? lol 
Lesnar won't be there this week so it'll be boooring.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

I am interested on what type of build they'll use for the Punk vs DB match. As generally Punk has always shown a non kayfabe style respect to DB, even when DB was trying hardest to be heel with their last encounter. I wonder if Punk will actually take kayfabe serious this time and play DB up to the heel he's being. They should just have DB come out and say he was always the best of the two in the Indy's, not Punk, and is still better champion than Punk is now. Maybe bring up his win over Punk from long ago.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

only worth watching if cm punk and d bryan have a segment and cena confronts clownshoes and a train


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

the thing i most look forward to is the discussion that will break out in the ratings thread


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Will be up till 4am watching again. It better be better than the shit we had to endure last week, complete waste of my time staying up to watch that crap.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hoping for some awesome Punk/Bryan stuff. This is my best friend's first Raw he's seen since January since he was in Germany so for his sake I hope it's good.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

Hope its a good episode.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Sooooooooooo looking forward to another inspiration speech from Mr. I Don't Pander.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Tonight is a typical fuck it - dl it tomorrow - Raw Episode.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

SonoShion said:


> Tonight is a typical fuck it - dl it tomorrow - Raw Episode.


Yep... record it and fast forward through most of it the next day.

It's about this time that WWE goes back into its shell before the big Summer storyline, which has become a tradition of sorts over the past few years.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

I'd like to see a promo between CM punk and Bryan, and i want to know what Jericho is doing next. I'm not really interested in the cena/laurinatis feud, they better add something unexpected!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This Raw is gonna drag without Bork, because you know they're going to show him breaking Trips arm at least four times throughout the show. Beyond that though, this is the perfect time to stir up some shit in the midcard, but that's probably not gonna happen. In which case, pumped for Punk and Bryan, nothing else matters.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I wonder how much of this show will be throw away? First Raw since Feb. that I will just DVR and most likely fast-forward through quickly.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

GET REDY FOR DEM BORKEN ARM RECAPZ!!!!!!!!

I'm being serious, we're going to get about a million of them along with Cena recaps too lol. I'll be watching this tomorrow where I can forward through most of the filler that will no doubt take place on this show. BIG JOHNNNY to own Cena plz. Update on DAT ARM SELL would be nice too.

Saw this on Twitter as well:



> _John Laurinaitis ‏ @WWERawGM
> Those looking for answers will get them tonight on #Raw. That's all I'll say at this time. #PeoplePower_


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> GET REDY FOR DEM BORKEN ARM RECAPZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm being serious, we're going to get about a million of them along with Cena recaps too lol. I'll be watching this tomorrow where I can forward through most of the filler that will no doubt take place on this show. BIG JOHNNNY to own Cena plz. Update on DAT ARM SELL would be nice too.


I'm praying we don't get the amount of recaps that we got for the Nash/Trips sledgehammer/seizure incident. I swear it was a good fourth of the show.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll probably just read the results online tomorrow, I expect Bork to be written off TV for a few months now and there is just nothing else of interest to me. I think the next few months is where WWE goes into autopilot with filler until the big summer angles


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Recaps are unavoidable tbh. Neither Brock or Trips will be there so they have to do a recap and/or a video package. How many times they air it is another story all together lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Recaps are unavoidable tbh. Neither Brock or Trips will be there so they have to do a recap and/or a video package. How many times they air it is another story all together lol.


I agree on that. But one or two should get the job done. :side:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> I apologize if this has been posted already:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/overtheropes/triple-h-accompanies-floyd-mayweather
> 
> Triple H and the WWE going to all lengths to sell DAT BROKEN ARM. I love that theyre doing this, it's kinda cool.


Me too, I think it's awesome. Rather than just have both Brock and HHH fade away until they return in a month or so, they have Trips seen out in public wearing the arm brace and they do a shit load of articles detailing what happened and the move that did it online. So far their handling of this has been top notch imo.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Recaps are unavoidable tbh. Neither Brock or Trips will be there so they have to do a recap and/or a video package. How many times they air it is another story all together lol.


I'm predicting at least 3 times.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

I might skip tonight just like I skipped Raws at this time last year. With Brock gone there's nothing on the show to get me invested for 2 hours.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

I see I'm with the majority that won't be watching tonight due to no Bork Laser.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

So when exactly did this forum decide to all collectively jump on HHH's nuts again?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll watch it in the morning as per usual. Get home from college, get some fish & chips and watch RAW in the space of 15 minutes as recaps and pointless filler will take up most of the show.

Bork b ther pls.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

_One of my final posts for at least a week:_

Rumors for Raw:



> Brock Lesnar isn't expected to appear in WWE LIVE again until at least Over the Limit. This is due to his current contracts schedule.





> Reports say that many fans are less interested in WWE in May. WWE is trying to fix this problem by having something big happen this month.





> We'll likely see some midcard names being pushed,as some of the higher up stars are battling minor injuries and won't compete as regularly.





> The current plan for the tag titles are for Primo/Epico to win back the titles thanks to AW. No word on what Kofi/Truth will do after losing





> The Punk-Bryan feud will likely involve AJ.There are no plans for the WWE title after the OTL PPV, so either man could walk out as champ





> There will be another match added to the Over the Limit PPV which will be announced tonight. It's likely to be a non title match.





> Rumors are that writers were told to plan multiple BIG summer storylines. WWE wants to make this the most memorable summer of all time.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Won't even watch.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Think this weeks RAW will be a let down like the one the week after Brock/Cena brawl. I'm hoping they start building the Punk/Bryan match up rather than the Punk/Jericho match that has been rumoured.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



WhyTooJay said:


> So when exactly did this forum decide to all collectively jump on HHH's nuts again?


I started a movement lol.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

dxbender said:


> _One of my final posts for at least a week:_
> 
> Rumors for Raw:


Jericho match go to be announced for Over the Limit PPV on raw tonight.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Only interested in Punk/Bryan, sick of there just being two or so angles on raw and the rest being lame comedy/filler.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Hopefully Ace will be in action, in some form.

Maybe we can have an 8 man tag team elimination: Ace, Albert, Ryback and Brodus against 4 jobbers. Each one takes their time eliminating them, trying to outdo one another.

And then Cena comes down and gives the AA to them one by one.

Seems like WWE style booking.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Starbuck said:


> I started a movement lol.


*Starbuck the trend setter #PEOPLEPOWER*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think a lot of people will say the same thing, but I'm not as interested in watching the show without Brock Lesnar possibly appearing. He's fresh and has been a crucial part of what made the show great in the past four weeks or so.

Bryan/Punk is intriguing and I look forward to that build. It's just a pity it only has another two weeks or something...but other than that...I'm not really interested in much. I dont care much for the Cena/Ace storyline, Zigger isnt doing anything, Brodus Clays squashes are pretty boring now, I'm not a fan of Lord Tensai...I guess I'll just have to see what they bring tonight. Hopefully it turns out alright!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

> The Punk-Bryan feud will likely involve AJ.There are no plans for the WWE title after the OTL PPV, so either man could walk out as champ


Fingers crossed for AJ to do something more than lurk in the shadows backstage tonight.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll probably see if DB or Punk do a promo about their match. But that's it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hope the Cena segment scores a huge ratings fail while Punk/Bryan does well. Not much to look forward to apart from hoping that Cena gets his ass kicked by Johnny and TENSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIII!!!! again.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Seriously, HHH's broken arm is that last thing I am looking at.....


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Hope Bryan wins the WWE title at OTL, tired of Punk as champion and Bryan as WWE champion should piss off alot of Bryan haters.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

How long until someone like Dean Ambrose shows up on RAW? They obviously don't have shit for programming this week & didn't have shit last week either. That's why they did that bullshit "beat the clock" nonsense (which is awful). At this point, since Lesnar is apparently not going to be there, I would like to see some new pushes or bring back some other stars. How long until Mysterio is ready, outside of his suspension? What about Wade Barrett? Are they going to do anything with this new Kofi/R-Truth tag team or is it just going to allow them both to tread water so WWE has an excuse to not use them? Kharma?

Well, to look at the bright side, at least WWE doesn't have Garrett Bischoff!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Probably gonna be pretty shitty RAW, Would love to have the power to stay awake just because Punk/Bryan build up, but my will just isnt strong enough


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



WhyTooJay said:


> So when exactly did this forum decide to all collectively jump on HHH's nuts again?


Didnt you know HHH is the new IWC darling


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Probably because people started to realize that HHH is one of the best ever.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Was going to stay up but then I realised it's only half 10 and I'm already shattered, might be catching it tomorrow morning


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Meh, I don't have interest in tuning into Raw tonight. If I hear it's good, I'll probably catch the replay tomorrow. I just have no interest in Cena/Laurinaitis/Tensai and with no Brock Lesnar, there really isn't much of a point to tune it. I'll probably catch whatever happens with Bryan/Punk/AJ though.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

It's not been confirmed Lesnar won't be there tonight. We can all hope.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

No Lesnar means no bad promos where he stumbles, repeats himself several times and tries to get bleeped out.

I fail to see the problem


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

AJ's Slap-A-Bitch routine to continue on Raw. I'm all for it.


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> AJ's Slap-A-Bitch routine to continue on Raw. I'm all for it.


IM'A SLAP A BITCH!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

No Bork - BOOO!
No Trips - Boo!
Recaps - Noooo!
Punk/BRYAN - YES!
AJ too - Hmmm.
Midcard - we need 1!
Cena-Booo!
Ace - Yay! 
Tensai - Boo!
Cena/Ace main angle - ah?!
Suprise - Ambrose :mark:

Wow. A lot of people not watching live. I'm not looking forward to it too much either, but had a hopeful feeling they would know this would be the case and try to step it up. Probably just more wishful thinking.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Maybe they'll do Tensai/Clay/Ryback. So at least one of them can lose. :side:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



SummerLove said:


> Probably because people started to realize that HHH is one of the best ever.


(Y)


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> WWE Universe ‏ @WWEUniverse
> TONIGHT ON @WWE #RAW: What's the latest on Brock Lesnar and the health of WWE COO #TripleH? Find out LIVE at 9/8 CT @USA_Network!


Get ready for DEM RECAPZ lol. I don't know. Maybe they'll surprise us and do an interview via satellite for 1 of them.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Get ready for DEM RECAPZ lol. I don't know. Maybe they'll surprise us and do an interview via satellite for 1 of them.


Or do something awesome like have Bork destroying HHH in a hospital which we'll expect 10 recaps of, lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Brock beating HHH up in an hospital would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

--Everything on tonight's show is last minute. As of Noon today, the show had changed twice since they had gotten off the airplane and later in the afternoon HHH and Vince were telling the writers about a third set of changes. 


from : http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ieve-seau-stories-owen-hart-best-tv-show-tna-


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Give us some developments between Punk and Bryan and I'll sleep happy.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

That's a great way to run a show......


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> Or do something awesome like have Bork destroying HHH in a hospital which we'll expect 10 recaps of, lol.


That would fucking own. Or better yet, Trips is giving an interview via satellite when....






Swap Orton for HHH and HHH for Lesnar lol.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The rumors of Dolph Ziggler leaving with Mason Ryan must be a joke. Ziggler still needs Vickie but of course the IWC think Ziggler is ready to main event. To be honest I think Ziggler is nothing but an overrated overselling spot money and the fact that he is going to be paired up with Ryan is a joke. Is better if Ryan is just added to the stable like they teased at one point.

Looking forward to Punk/Bryan and I'm thinking Jericho might hunt down Orton.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

BORK SMASH

BORK SMASH


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> That would fucking own. Or better yet, Trips is giving an interview via satellite when....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I still have no idea why there are so many people in Orton's "house".


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I usually watch every week with anticipation and excitement every week RAW has kept be coming back for more every time since Wrestlemania 2011. But this week I hold no expectations at all im not a person that slates RAW as I consider myself to be a WWE mark, but last week they did nothing to leave me with a cliff hanger or provide me with anything that makes me want to watch this week.

But usually when the feeling is like that they pull something big out of the bag, last time I felt like this Punk pulled of the greatest thing I have seen in the WWE in the last 8 years with his promo last summer.

They just need to kick start all feuds this week. 
But Cena Vs Lauranitis does not excite me at all neither does Sheamus Vs Del Rio.

And whilst a dream match of mine in Bryan Vs Punk I imagine the build up will be poor and the only great thing to come from it will be the actual match at Over The Limit.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Brock literally has no neck in that picture.


----------



## IcedZ (Jun 28, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> --Everything on tonight's show is last minute. As of Noon today, the show had changed twice since they had gotten off the airplane and later in the afternoon HHH and Vince were telling the writers about a third set of changes.


Like this is something new !!! :shock

Hopefully we will see Punk and Bryan in ring promo and please no Cena match with his "injured" arm. I would not be surprised if we see start of Orton and Jericho feud tonight.

Tag team feud development between Truth/Kofi and Primo/Epico could be nice but I dont have much hope knowing WWE and their booking of tag team division.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> Lol, I still have no idea why there are so many people in Orton's "house".


So many _random_ people and a stupid ass wife. If they went to Trips house, at least BORK could fling around his kids, get to Stephanie, maybe they could have ol' Linda lounging around too before we finally get a huge ass brawl in the middle of CT lol. I have to stop now though. If I go on and this doesn't happen Raw will be a massive disappointment, haha.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Trips is loved?! 8*D


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> --Everything on tonight's show is last minute. As of Noon today, the show had changed twice since they had gotten off the airplane and later in the afternoon HHH and Vince were telling the writers about a third set of changes.
> 
> 
> from : http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ieve-seau-stories-owen-hart-best-tv-show-tna-


Good thing they pay a creative team!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Didnt you know HHH is the new IWC darling


Didn't you know it's already passed your bedtime?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Not expecting anything special from RAW. Hell if we get a match over 5 minutes nowadays it's a big deal. And that last minute booking thing doesn't give me much hope.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> So many _random_ people and a stupid ass wife. If they went to Trips house, at least BORK could fling around his kids, get to Stephanie, maybe they could have ol' Linda lounging around too before we finally get a huge ass brawl in the middle of CT lol. I have to stop now though. If I go on and this doesn't happen Raw will be a massive disappointment, haha.


Lol, if Bork doesn't get his hands on Hunter, it will be a disappointment. But if they really go to "extreme" lengths in this feud (as in "this is disturbing for my child to watch"), it will be awesome. I just hope they haven't written Lesnar out and have him return in two months for SummerSlam along with HHH. That means Raw will be a shithole for all this time.

And going to the fantasy direction of Bork entering H's house, he should F5 Stephanie or their oldest daughter into their bed before H turns up, hahah. I bet he would laughing while doing it.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm optimistic about tonight and I hope they don't make me regret watching live. Although it sucks there will probably be no Trips or Brock.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

1 last reminder for tonight:



dxbender said:


> Rumors for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

morris3333 said:


> --Everything on tonight's show is last minute. As of Noon today, the show had changed twice since they had gotten off the airplane and later in the afternoon HHH and Vince were telling the writers about a third set of changes.
> 
> 
> from : http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ieve-seau-stories-owen-hart-best-tv-show-tna-


Wouldn't be surprised if this was true. There are many times where Raw feels rushed.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Looking forward to another Raw.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> Lol, if Bork doesn't get his hands on Hunter, it will be a disappointment. But if they really go to "extreme" lengths in this feud (as in "this is disturbing for my child to watch"), it will be awesome. I just hope they haven't written Lesnar out and have him return in two months for SummerSlam along with HHH. That means Raw will be a shithole for all this time.
> 
> And going to the fantasy direction of Bork entering H's house, he should F5 Stephanie or their oldest daughter into their bed before H turns up, hahah. I bet he would laughing while doing it.


This is disturbing for my child to watch? Trips getting his arm BORKEN already has parents outraged lol. If BORK goes after Stephanie and even their kids, shit will get hilarious. All I ask is that in return HHH pays a visit to the BORK's farm and we get HOGPEN II: A FIGHT ON THE FARM TO THE DEATH!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

dxbender said:


> 1 last reminder for tonight:


Where is the source for these rumors?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hoping for:

Jericho promo 
Ten minute Dolph Ziggler match 
Reduced Laurinaitis screen time (not likely given his current storyline)
Cena to refrain from making jokes 
Punk and Bryan to have an accessible back and forth promo and not talk about inside stuff that the majority in the audience won't give a shit about. 
Very short and vicious taped Lesnar promo about breaking Hunter's arm 


Expecting: 

Several crappy Laurinaitis backstage segments 
Cena to tell several jokes and then switch suddenly to serious mode
Several recaps of Lesnar/Hunter with Cole's false sincerity plaguing each one
Ziggler to be involved in some sort of comedy match 
Punk and Bryan to deliver a good promo with too much inside information


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Brodus Clay pwned :lmao


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Marv95 said:


> Where is the source for these rumors?


DSP

Not allowed to post site links on here though, so can't link it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EDIT - Wrong thread lol. Meant to put this in here.

WWE ‏ @WWE
What should the @WWE Board do about Lesnar's attack on Triple H? reply w/ #FireBrock #SuspendBrock #FineBrock #Nothing


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

The only thing that may save this show is the return of Kurt Angle j/k. But I do expect a lot of commercials and recaps.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> This is disturbing for my child to watch? Trips getting his arm BORKEN already has parents outraged lol. If BORK goes after Stephanie and even their kids, shit will get hilarious. All I ask is that in return HHH pays a visit to the BORK's farm and we get HOGPEN II: A FIGHT ON THE FARM TO THE DEATH!


H will be taking that shovel and sledgehammer because in a farm, there is enough space to dig a hole and bury Bork in it!

YOU SAID YOU'RE NOT A FARM BOY ANYMORE! WHAT ARE YOU DOING INSIDE A FARM? I'LL BORK YOU IN HALF AND PUT MY LASERDISC IN YOUR MOUTH!

Then Bork comes back to life the next week as the Terminator with laser in one eye.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Last minute booking? Can I say clusterfuck.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> H will be taking that shovel and sledgehammer because in a farm, there is enough space to dig a hole and bury Bork in it!
> 
> YOU SAID YOU'RE NOT A FARM BOY ANYMORE! WHAT ARE YOU DOING INSIDE A FARM? I'LL BORK YOU IN HALF AND PUT MY LASERDISC IN YOUR MOUTH!
> 
> Then Bork comes back to life the next week as the *Terminator* with laser in one eye.


Brock aint no Terminator. Have you seen that fucking arm brace on HHH? It's actually a gun for when he goes to the farm and loses his sledgehammer. He's just going to shoot the fuck out of BORK instead lol.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> This is disturbing for my child to watch? Trips getting his arm BORKEN already has parents outraged lol. If BORK goes after Stephanie and even their kids, shit will get hilarious. All I ask is that in return HHH pays a visit to the BORK's farm and we get HOGPEN II: A FIGHT ON THE FARM TO THE DEATH!


I think they should bring by Zack Gowen and Shannon Moore and put them in a handicap match against Mr. Lesnar. I'm quite sure parents will be outraged. I know I will be, 2 VS 1 is too unfair.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> EDIT - Wrong thread lol. Meant to put this in here.
> 
> WWE ‏ @WWE
> What should the @WWE Board do about Lesnar's attack on Triple H? reply w/ #FireBrock #SuspendBrock #FineBrock #Nothing


WWE Board will Suspend Lesnar for two month.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao all Trips has to do is remind Brock about his past with Sable, that's his secret weapon


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^ Your wife was my first ho, BORK!



Starbuck said:


> EDIT - Wrong thread lol. Meant to put this in here.
> 
> WWE ‏ @WWE
> What should the @WWE Board do about Lesnar's attack on Triple H? reply w/ #FireBrock #SuspendBrock #FineBrock #Nothing


Anybody watching Twitter over this? :lmao I fucking love the reaction of people to this storyline and it has barely even happened yet. SO many people think this is real, it's awesome lol.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Brock aint no Terminator. Have you seen that fucking arm brace on HHH? It's actually a gun for when he goes to the farm and loses his sledgehammer. He's just going to shoot the fuck out of BORK instead lol.


But Bork ain't no farm boy! He'll withstand all of Hunter's arm-brace bullets and walk towards him robot-style while saying in a laid back tone, "I can feel the feeling you're feeling, Hunter. I am the reason you're feeling that feeling!"



> I think they should bring by Zack Gowen and Shannon Moore and put them in a handicap match against Mr. Lesnar. I'm quite sure parents will be outraged. I know I will be, 2 VS 1 is too unfair.


TWO IS GREATER THAN ONE!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

We all know they are just going to suspend him.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> But Bork ain't no farm boy! He'll withstand all of Hunter's arm-brace bullets and walk towards him robot-style while saying in a laid back tone, *"I can feel the feeling you're feeling, Hunter. I am the reason you're feeling that feeling!"*


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Well played lol.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> I think they should bring by Zack Gowen and Shannon Moore and put them in a handicap match against Mr. Lesnar. I'm quite sure parents will be outraged. I know I will be, 2 VS 1 is too unfair.


Might as well bring Spanky back too.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck your Sig should say #hatersgonnahate?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope Christian's on the show, considering how there's literally nothing else but filler I wouldn't mind him being used as filler.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Starbuck your Sig should say #hatersgonnahate?


I wasn't aware people hated 50 Cent? Do people hate 50 Cent lol? Trips and Beibz are a given though, ha.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

well as long as they advance Bryan/Punk I'm cool with that, but the numerous recaps we will have they can go up the road for that ish...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Whatever happens :


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I wasn't aware people hated 50 Cent? Do people hate 50 Cent lol? Trips and Beibz are a given though, ha.


The 50 Cent hate has died down now, but I remember back in 2006, I was a fan of his and was new to message boards. On the hip-hop forums, the hate for him was at the same level of Cena hate back in that time. RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Part of me wants to stay up and watch it. Other part of me doesn't want to stay up or i could watch the 1st hour then bed?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Personally I'd just have Raw be filled with a bunch of idiots saying stuff like this:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I dunno if i will stay up to watch the show live but honestly i am not interested in this one*


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a feeling its gonna be a shitty Raw from the way things sound. I'll be channel flipping tonight.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Billion dollar company, LOL.


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*



SummerLove said:


> Probably because people started to realize that HHH is one of the best ever.


(Y)


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Personally I'd just have Raw be filled with a bunch of idiots saying stuff like this:


*It is still real to that idiot, damn it*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao :lmao This is hilarious. Show hasn't even started yet and already people are going mad. WWE just might have something on their hands here. Now all we have to do is sit and wait to see how they fuck it up unfortunately.

EDIT - That's it for me, off to bed. Show starts in an hour but I'm tired and have shit to do tomorrow. Hopefully this turns out to be a good show. *DAT ARM BORK FTW*.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Was wondering why this thread was at 12 pages over an hour before showtime....glad I decided to see what was up.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Personally I'd just have Raw be filled with a bunch of idiots saying stuff like this:


If you go to any WWE.com article about Brock, this is about what every quote reads, because everyone who posts on WWE.com is a child or an adult who still believes its 100% real.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

iwatchwrestling said:


> If you go to any WWE.com article about Brock, this is about what every quote reads, because everyone who posts on WWE.com is a child or an adult who still believes its 100% real.


Some people may think it's stupid but I think it's great that so many people can still buy into something like this. Meh, I'm off.

#FireBrock
#peoplepower


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Gonna miss Bork tonight.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Punk saying tonight's RAW is a must not miss , by how he's putting it it's as if something big is happening tonight 



> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> Trust me when I say this #RAW will be fantastic. #rumors #surprises #cilantro





> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> I love knowing stuff nobody knows.



could it possibly be that Bork is gonna be on the show ? thoughts ?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Brock has nothing to do with Punk. So, no.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

John Cena will turn heel if I'm gonna believe Punk's word. Anything else apart from the fantasy scenarios me and Starbuck described will be disappointing. But like always, it's a lot of hype and none of it will be lived up to.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Brock has nothing to do with Punk. So, no.


it doesn't mean that there's something gonna happen between punk and brock , but maybe brock will appear tonight in something related to his HHH program


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I wouldn't mind having Punk do the dance Roger did while Cilantro plays.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Goldberg?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol at Punk trolling all of us anxious WWE marks. But nah I doubt it has to do with Lesnar, but I hope it is. Also how bad ass would a Brock Lesanr and Daniel Bryan alliance be?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> John Cena will turn heel if I'm gonna believe Punk's word. Anything else apart from the fantasy scenarios me and Starbuck described will be disappointing. But like always, it's a lot of hype and none of it will be lived up to.


Cena to turn heel on RAW ? two weeks from his match against John Laurinitis ? really REALLY doubt it


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Punk better not be lying.. because I may stay up till 2am to watch.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm hoping Punk meant Ambrose from his tweet but I'm not getting my hopes up too much.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

The "fantastic" thing Punk said is probably about him and Bryan. He's a mark for old skool wrasslin' rather than this new wave John Cena nonsense, so I think it'll just be some kind of epic promo between the two.

But you know that's just like my opinion, man.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm hoping Punk's tweet was about a backstage segment that's going to take place at catering. #cilantro


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

If you guys want something to watch instead of whatever is on TV at the moment, I recommend just watching natural hilariousness:

http://new.livestream.com/FosterKittenCam/MirandasKittens


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

In before people moan about Raw throughout the night even though they could just switch over the channel..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> Cena to turn heel on RAW ? two weeks from his match against John Laurinitis ? really REALLY doubt it


I know, I'm just saying that's the only way Raw can live up to the expectations Punk is setting with that tweet.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> In before people moan about Raw throughout the night even though they could just switch over the channel..


But... that's not fun! WE HAVE TO COMPLAIN! The fun is to find out who says something like "I'm stopping watching from now on" and then next week they'll be back.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not falling for it. Every time someone hypes up Raw it turns out to be a huge disappointment. Unless it's a Cena heel turn, ending of the brand split with a start of a new direction, the start of a _huge_ storyline that was rumored on here(which is a rumor), another big return/Brock coming back, or all of the above I'm not falling for any BS Punk.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

NCIS can hurry up and get over with anytime now..


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I strongly believe this is the worst roster of all time, but I watch every week.

LOL


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe we'll see a promo between Bryan and Punk with both unleashed freely on the microphone. That alone would be awesome. Although if I'm honest, I hope he means Ambrose.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> Not falling for it. Every time someone hypes up Raw it turns out to be a huge disappointment. Unless it's a Cena heel turn, ending of the brand split with a start of a new direction, the start of a _huge_ storyline that was rumored on here(which is a rumor), another big return/Brock coming back, or all of the above I'm not falling for any BS Punk.


Which rumour was this?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> But... that's not fun! WE HAVE TO COMPLAIN! The fun is to find out who says something like "I'm stopping watching from now on" and then next week they'll be back.


I'll be making a note


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

CM Punk will take the soy patty from Daniel Bryan burger and put in its place a 100% beef patty when Bryan is not looking.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I hope Lord Tensai cuts a 20 minute promo to open the show.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

NoLeafClover said:


> I hope Lord Tensai cuts a 20 minute promo to open the show.


In Japanese


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

hope punk is right as im now staying up AGAIN 

hopefully its not one big mark out moment but a real good show

they need to up without brock so lets hope


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

port64 jr said:


> hope punk is right as im now staying up AGAIN
> 
> hopefully its not one big mark out moment but a real good show
> 
> they need to up without brock so lets hope


I was planning to watch the 1st half an hour to see how it goes. But thanks to Punk i'm staying up for it now (Y)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk got Cilantro trending world wide. DRAW.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

MAJOR MAJOR Spoiler!!! DONT Read if you dont want it spoiled!!!!!






We're gonna get a big promo regarding HHH/Lesnar and get the official breaking news that Brock is "suspended" for a few weeks... Thats all were gettin for that feud there, besides the constant Raw Recaps... Cena/Ace segment to end the show.  And of course all the same ignorant b/s kitty stuff in between. Blah. Gay lol.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

PUNK PUNK PUNK PUNK PUNK


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

So any speculation or high hopes on tonight's show? Or will it be another crap fest?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not too interesting in Punks tweets, it's typical marketing bullshit, the same a wrestler gives on local radio before a show.

I hope I'm pleasantly suprised though as I'm too tired to be up at this time.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> I hope Lord Tensai cuts a 20 minute promo to open the show.


"Fucka you Block Resnar! Johnny make me new face of WWE now, bitches!"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LINK said:


> So any speculation or high hopes on tonight's show? Or will it be another crap fest?


CM Punk has stated on twitter how he loves knowing things no one else does regarding what is happening on tonights Raw and says it'll be memorable or something along those lines. 

So I'm sure reading that many have high hopes for the show and will end up getting let down as their hopes are probably as high as Goldberg, Batista etc. returning.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> I was planning to watch the 1st half an hour to see how it goes. But thanks to Punk i'm staying up for it now (Y)


give me the thumbs up after the show if its any good


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ryan said:


> I'm not too interesting in Punks tweets, it's typical marketing bullshit, the same a wrestler gives on local radio before a show.
> 
> I hope I'm pleasantly suprised though as I'm too tired to be up at this time.


Punk doesn't normally market for WWE though. He's cool and unique and badass and cool.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

another punk shoot. im crossing my fingers for a bork laser and crispen wah reference.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

10 minutes left. I'm expecting a good show tonight. Hopefully I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

RAW RAW RAW... oh I forgot its 2012...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Am I the only American watching RAW tonight? Seems all I see is you guys from the UK bitching about it being 2am lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> Am I the only American watching RAW tonight? Seems all I see is you guys from the UK bitching about it being 2am lol


No,

USA USA USA USA


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Expecting yet another lackluster RAW but hopefully I'll be wrong


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Holy shit!!! I lost track of time and the show starts in less than 10 minutes and I still need to masturbate. My porn searching had best be efficient.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

ShaggyK said:


> Am I the only American watching RAW tonight? Seems all I see is you guys from the UK bitching about it being 2am lol


yeah well if its shit we stay up for nothing an you guys can just change the channel


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

man , i don't understand how people could actually defend this week roster 

i'm not saying the wrestlers are bad , but the roster is really really lacking , my god , we're all arguing that unless a one year part timer shows up on RAW then it's gonna be shit .. just shows you how much they lack starpower

don't get me wrong there are a lot of talented wrestlers on the roster but they still don't up the scale or make the programming intense


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

NOPE, USA here too. Anxiously awaiting the credits to start rolling on NCIS!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Holy shit!!! I lost track of time and the show starts in less than 10 minutes and I still need to masturbate. My porn searching had best be efficient.


I'm sure 10 minutes is plenty of time for a wrestling fan


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Just watch it when you have time.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> MAJOR MAJOR Spoiler!!! DONT Read if you dont want it spoiled!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this for rizzle?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

port64 jr said:


> yeah well if its shit we stay up for nothing an you guys can just change the channel


Indeed!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

port64 jr said:


> yeah well if its shit we stay up for nothing an you guys can just change the channel


Good point


----------



## MOUNTAIN (Apr 10, 2012)

Tedious said:


> I'm sure 10 minutes is plenty of time for a wrestling fan


haha.....true that. I still could blow with 4 to go.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES
YES YES YES YES 

Trying to start a chant here guys.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Which rumour was this?


Something dxbender posted earlier but couldn't post the link to it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Regarding the spoiler, I read it wanting it to be spoiled only to read what I expected to happen anyway!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

:fpalm come the fuck on


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Regarding the spoiler, I read it wanting it to be spoiled only to read what I expected to happen anyway!


isnt that a bitch


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

yes yes YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Small Potatos (Mar 23, 2012)

yeah fuck this i'm going to bed


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

INBEFOREHEREWEGO!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES

/continuing chant..


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

here we go!


----------



## MOUNTAIN (Apr 10, 2012)

bout time


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

it showtime folks!!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

It's time!


----------



## avenger_rises (Apr 3, 2012)

kind of new here on the forums..but joining the conversation tonight!


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

No speculations, no hopes for a great show. First time I've watched RAW live in longer then I care to admit. Just going to kick back and be a fan. So here we go!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

WOW finally I hope this isn't awful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So let's see how Cena no sells this week.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

ALBERT BITCHES


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

avenger_rises said:


> kind of new here on the forums..but joining the conversation tonight!


Conversation? I think you have the wrong boards, we specialise in server crashes, YES! spamming and whining about how bad the product is :kane


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Ace putting a hurting on dat boi!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

OH MA GOD NOT TO THA BAD ARM!


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

How can Cena beat the GM???? This is an amazing storyline!


----------



## MOUNTAIN (Apr 10, 2012)

This promo aint so bad


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> So let's see how Cena no sells this week.


Same way he no sells every night Pinky


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL John Cena screaming in pain. :lmao


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Promo is cheesy


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena to no sell his attack for the 29857297th time


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, this is 1 recap...who's keeping count?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Starting Raw with People Power.


virus21 said:


> Same way he no sells every night Pinky


lolol


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Always makes me laugh how they refer to 'Tensai' as such a huge man, when in reality, he's just an incredibly overweight, 6'2, blob.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So let's see how Cena no sells this week.


All we need is the green mist; he'll sell that.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

That video package gave me chills!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we fucking go


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Big Johnny in the house


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

IT WAS ME, CENA! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ryan said:


> Conversation? I think you have the wrong boards, we specialise in server crashes, YES! spamming and whining about how bad the product is :kane


And forced memes, don't for get those


----------



## avenger_rises (Apr 3, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Conversation? I think you have the wrong boards, we specialise in server crashes, YES! spamming and whining about how bad the product is :kane


exactly what I meant. Trust me, I've been lurking for a loooong while (Y)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Always makes me laugh how they refer to 'Tensai' as such a huge man, when in reality, he's just an incredibly overweight, 6'2, blob.


Which I suppose makes him small


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Big Johnny is gold.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

DAT HEAT


----------



## MOUNTAIN (Apr 10, 2012)

What who is John Laurenitis?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

People Power!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay does Cole have... multiple personalities or what?

Last week, "NO, THIS IS WRONG". Tonight, "I assume he has a good reason for last week".

And the boos are low...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck, forgot it was in North Carolina. Not expecting a good crowd tonight and definitely expecting some cheap shots at the Hardy's


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL very little booing. Just a bunch of people putting their thumbs down. :lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Headliner said:


> So let's see how Cena no sells this week.


Comes out curling a barbel.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I really can not wait til this dumbass is off tv for good. He has been complete and utter shit since day 1.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Which I suppose makes him small


Obviously not, but he's hardly Big Show (just massive) or Batista (tall and very heavily muscled) etc. is he?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

God my asshole could do a better promo than Ace....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This seven second delay is so lame. Almost makes the show seem taped.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

They basically dropped the feud with Punk with no official ending. 

Nice. 

Ace should be feuding with Punk.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hmm. I find myself paying more attention to what the signs have to say instead of JL.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

oh my god r they actually trying to make this fool a badass


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> *Okay does Cole have... multiple personalities or what?*
> 
> Last week, "NO, THIS IS WRONG". Tonight, "I assume he has a good reason for last week".
> 
> And the boos are low...


Talk about a great gimmick...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, Cena embarrassed you. For one week. CM Punk did it for weeks and nothing.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

TELL EM' BIG JOHNNY


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

brock cena


----------



## MOUNTAIN (Apr 10, 2012)

YOU SUCK


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

nWo wolf pack shirt sighting.. cool


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Mr.Excitement


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This should be punks feud


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> All we need is the green mist; he'll sell that.


Cena brand Green Mist. A product of Cena Co. Cena Co, because the only thing John Cena sells is merchandice


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Humbled by Lesnar? Sheik disapproves.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

He said BROCK CENA LOL


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Brock Cena. The love child of Brock Lesnar and John Cena.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I like this side on Johnny. Good promo so far.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

You wont like me when im angry.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This makes me miss the days of Vince and his Corporation.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Forum crash for Johnnys epic promo.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena wont be here. Guess is what is happening at the end of Raw.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Continue what Brock Cena stopped? Really?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cena's bringing it via satellite? Mmhmm...


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

You can't send Cena home! This man needs to be stopped!!


----------



## MOUNTAIN (Apr 10, 2012)

DEEP THROAT from giving deep throat


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Obviously not, but he's hardly Big Show (just massive) or Batista (tall and very heavily muscled) etc. is he?


True


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice Dr.Death mention.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*I cant stand Johnny! he sucks and i highly doubt Cena will apologize nor should he!*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena might want to get one in green.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

DAT HAIRCUT


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Cena should be glad Johnny didnt humble him Iron Shiek Style.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

pahahaha wtf is these pictures

johnny looks like an ass


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol johnny

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MOUNTAIN (Apr 10, 2012)

THEN GO BACK TO JAPAN


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Johnny straight up trollin these bitches


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

TAUE and AKIYAMA on RAW. Amazing.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT DROPKICK


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hulk Hogan of Japan.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Talk about a great gimmick...


It could work! Each week put him with a different commentator and see how it works.



virus21 said:


> Cena brand Green Mist. A product of Cena Co. Cena Co, because the only thing John Cena sells is merchandice


Or it's "Tensai's Magic Mist; it'll even make Cena sell!".


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Austin and Rock rolled into one? :lmao

fucking BIG JOHHNNY :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ugh what the fuck is this. I'd actually rather watch Lesnar than watch this. Thus, Paint drying > Lesnar > This.

YAY PUNK.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kinda surreal seeing Taue and Akiyama on WWE TV, albeit via photograph.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Does Raw have a new set up!?


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

CM PUNK!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

PEOPLE POWER FUCK YEAH


PUNK!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Johnny Ace looked like Owen Hart in those photos.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Japan was drawing more than WWF at the time Johnny was there

He is sort of right


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

CM Punk: Oh HELL no! I'm getting storyline closure damn it!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*He was not a great wrestler, in fact, he was a major ass LOSER!


BTW...

HELL YEAH! CM PUNK!!!*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

port64 jr said:


> pahahaha wtf is these pictures
> 
> johnny looks like an ass


Just looks like?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't get this.

Ace tries to make Punk's life Hell. Warns everyone he won't take being made fun of.

So Punk comes out to do what Punk likes doing, insulting people.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy shit, what a pop for Punk


----------



## MOUNTAIN (Apr 10, 2012)

CUnT OF PERSONALITY oh whoops CULT


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh hey its our WWE Champion...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol lol here come this douchebag

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Lol johnny
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


howz that app?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Time to hear Punk


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DAT POP


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I knew as soon as Johnny mentioned taking the piss out his voice that CM Punk would come out.

CM Punk vs. Tensai for tonight then guys?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Waiting for YES! to come out.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Punk to tell Johnny to kill himself


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Just looks like?


:lol:lol


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

CM Stale is here to save the show.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

Punk needs to be careful of what he says. laurenitis is dangerous and he could get Punk in trouble!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

C...M...PUNK!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Big Johnny isn't trending.

Brock Cena is, though. Good old WWE, fuck up and lie.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"Bock Lesnar. Cena Brock" 

This guy must fart gold because his verbage is poop.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

MOUNTAIN said:


> CUnT OF PERSONALITY oh whoops CULT


I see what you did there. That was some clever wordplay.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't care what anyone says, Big Johnny is fucking awesome :lmao

Best thing to happen to the WWE since the Rock returned


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

I think we don't want to see much of anyone of these shits anymore...


----------



## MOUNTAIN (Apr 10, 2012)

BUCKET LIST lol....


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*CM Punk is right! NO MORE JOHNNY!!!*


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Punk needs to trim that beard. Don't try and copy D-Bry...and trim it down homie.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

We should have a Big Johnny path of destruction like we had one for Brock a few weeks ago


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

new guy here.. Punk is picking up the slack for Johnnys terrible mic skills.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

MOUNTAIN said:


> CUnT OF PERSONALITY oh whoops CULT


But you admit he has personality?


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

This show just now lost 100,000 viewers


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

unk3 < most irrelevant WWE champion in history


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

greendude11 said:


> Punk to tell Johnny to kill himself


:lmao


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*This is true! Cena Beat Brock! WOW! Punk makes a lot of sense!

Punk is right, Johnny is a Joke!*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr. Rooney.. YES, YES, YES!!!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

im guessing brock gunna attack punk


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jaxonya said:


> new guy here.. Punk is picking up the slack for Johnnys terrible mic skills.


Punk seems quite sloppy tonight weirdly 

Ooh shit, Macho Man shirts spotted.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why do people insult Johnny Ace's wrestling career? He was the Hulk Hogan of Japan. He's a legend.


----------



## MOUNTAIN (Apr 10, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> I see what you did there. That was some clever wordplay.


Twat can I say? It's like turrets.


----------



## avenger_rises (Apr 3, 2012)

and this will lead to Big Johnny announcing Punk/Tensai for tonight


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"..your red, Republican tie"

Punk does realize that he's in the South, right?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Punk's lost his edge. Too much kindy insults.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

No, Punk, jokes aren't your strong attribute.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

YAY! Even Punk made it clear: Cena > World Title.

Okay, I laughed at the "you have no friends".


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

WWE says don't be a bully!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't be a bully. Be a star.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay Punk is getting a bit repetitive with the 'insults'.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ugh, this promo we've seen more then a few times..


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

You're Stupid, Ugly and You have no friends. 

LOL sounds like a lot of the "humanitarians" on this forum.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

lol you're stupid, you're ugly, and you have no friends

....3rd grade bullying at it's finest.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Punk vs. Tensai


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Gigantic tool box really?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes chants in full flow.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Punk should've added "you're not funny and nobody like you" to his bag of insults.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Someone just called it.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Yea, A Train vs Punk!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

honed his skills?

A-Train sucks just as much now as he ever has


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh for fuck sake, no we don't want to see fucking Tensai against Punk.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Still waiting on YES! to come out. :side:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> "..your red, Republican tie"
> 
> Punk does realize that he's in the South, right?


I thought the same thing too. The pop for that insult was that loud either.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

[email protected] putting over cena smh


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Johnny is a loser, a tool box, and an annoying asshole!

He is right, Johnny lets everyone do his dirty work!*


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm sorry, CM Punk fucking sucks as a face. He needs to stop sucking Cena's dick.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"Lord TênZZai"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how Punk & Cena are buddies now and Punk is sticking up for his friend.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Bullying is bad, unless it's towards heels.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ugh. Punk's lost his edge. Too much kindy insults.


I agree. He sounds like the PUNKs on this site now. You're dumb instead of anything witty. Awesome.:no: ugh


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Um Punk, you should be putting your match over not Cena's for fucks sake.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Never close with "giant toolbox"


----------



## nihil (Jul 5, 2008)

Punk has become incredibly boring. Hopefully they let Brock destroy him and take the title.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Crowd ate that up. They are loving dat Punk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

kakashi101 said:


> I'm sorry, CM Punk fucking sucks as a face. He needs to stop sucking Cena's dick.


Yeah that was pretty bad to listen to.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

messi said:


> unk3 < most irrelevant WWE champion in history


More then Orton in 2004? Don't think so. Punk's reign on RAW compared to what we've been getting the past few years is such a breath of fresh air.

What, you'd rather have Cena again?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Lord Tensai >>>>>
Not really tho, dude sucks.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh Good, Big Show...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Big Show vs Rhodes FFS!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Fuck off Big Show


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Dear God, why the hell is Punk acting like a groupie.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Anyone notice Punk just included Tensai in "very talented big men"? They're trying to put him over and I like it.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

With all those "NO's" I was kind of expecting Bryan to come out to correct Punk.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Explosive start to Raw! :troll


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Fucking go away Big Show. Everything he's involved in is horrible and he puts no one over.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

do they honestly believe that anyone gives a fuck about A-Train?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Show vs. Cody again. Wonder how Cody will escape with the title yet look like a fool doing it this time.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

well this show is turning shit


dont wanna see tensia 

dont wanna see big slow

but again i shall stay up

cumon wwe prove me wrong and put on a hell of a show


----------



## MOUNTAIN (Apr 10, 2012)

Punk's character is losing ground. He is turning into a typical boring troll. You're stupid? You're ugly? You have no friends? You are a toolbox? What the hell happened to his actual wit?

He just sounds like the bitches on this forum now.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

waiting for D-Bry this segment....otherwise im not sure why punk came out to defend John Cena =/


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Anyone else already sick of Albert?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm glad he shaved his back, but I'm still not sexually attracted to Prince Albert


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

i can already tell this raw is going to be absolute shit. RAW needs lesnar permanently 


CM punk can suck my dick. Hes boring as fuck as a face


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol at punk calling a train talented. Anyway did anyone see his twitter right before the show? He said something along the lines of this raw will be fantastic and he loves knowing stuff nobody knows


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Why is Punk sucking up to Cena now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm back from my sabbatical and I'm extremely pessimistic. On a positive note, that promo was horrid. Still would, though.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Um Punk, you should be putting your match over not Cena's for fucks sake.


Exactly. I just lost a lot of respect for his work in the past year. I'm getting off his bandwagon for tonight at least.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

CM punk is such a rebel! he told johnny to his face that he was a stupid! i hope he cane survive lord tensay


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

CM Punk is a joke with his kiddie insults....is this the guy that wants change? GTFO my TV.

Can't believe he has become so boring in less than 12 months.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Well it looks like Cody is retaining.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Never close with "giant toolbox"


Never use "giant toolbox"


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm a Punk mark. That could've been better. It wasn't horrible but he is capable of better.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

CM Punk is better when he's chasing the title rather than him holding the title.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

I hate Show so much anymore.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I'm back from my sabbatical and I'm extremely pessimistic. On a positive note, that promo was horrid. Still would, though.


He wouldn't be speaking if you had your way with him.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Lol at punk calling a train talented. Anyway did anyone see his twitter right before the show? He said something along the lines of this raw will be fantastic and he loves knowing stuff nobody knows


#cilantro


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*cant wait for Show Vs. Rhodes!*


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Stop fucking complaining about Albert. 
The man grabbed Cena with green mist on his face and Cena is selling amazingly.

Albert > anyone else on the roster. The man did the fucking impossible


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mike` said:


> Why is Punk sucking up to Cena now?


Faces are now required by contract to suck off Cena now


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like Bryan is going over Punk now after that shit promo, ON CENA'S MATCH!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Instead of some stupid match how about pitting the two squashers Tensai Vs. The Brodus Clay and have Tensai pound him senseless. Build-up WWE. Try it.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who's kind of glad there's no Brock this week? I'm tired of hearing him cut shitty promos in his weak voice.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Look in my eyes what do you see? punk kissing cenas ass and showing no personality


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fUck this shit is bad


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

oh shit glad i stayed up now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I'm back from my sabbatical and I'm extremely pessimistic. On a positive note, that promo was horrid. Still would, though.


Awesome.

WWE has no clue how to book edgy babyfaces. They do it right for the first few months, then turn them into clowns.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay show made me kinda laugh right there. lol I can't wait for rhodes to win :]


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh Dat Eve


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

The fuck was the point in that?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Was Big Show trying to mock Laurinaitis' voice? He sounded like his usual stupid self...

But Mr. Laurinaitis is on a hilarious role tonight.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

God, I love secretary Eve.

I think it's the glasses.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy SHIT was that a bad 1st segment or what? I love Punk, but I totally agree with the fact that WWE completely ruined him. I absolutely HATE, HATTTTTEEEEE the fact that he's sucking up to Cena now. Also, it's annoying as hell how they're having him say the most simplest shit, yet going "OMFGAHHHH HE GAWT OWND WID DA PIAPBOMB!!!!!!" I'll always remember the summer of Punk, but now his character is becoming stale. 

Also, it looks like we're heading into the May-June period of total trash. I hope the summer angle is amazing like last year's.


----------



## MOUNTAIN (Apr 10, 2012)

fpalm at this Laurenitis thing.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Aw, Cody kept his penis coat unzipped this time.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

zxLegionxz said:


> Look in my eyes what do you see? punk kissing cenas ass and showing no personality


Dude he's a face putting over a face on the mic. How is that ass kissing? I sense a hater.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

lmao big show's face.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Not this again  I know they're trying to build up Cody's credibility but he needs a fresh opponent who he can work well with.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And the "you're stupid, ugly and have no friends" nonsense is from Lita. Her brother used to say that to her when she was younger. 



Ryan said:


> He wouldn't be speaking if you had your way with him.


Oh absofuckinglutely.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

An Intercontinental championship match on Raw... WTF


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Show gets his own table of snacks apparently. 

Big Show Vs. Catering Table-BOOK IT.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This feud with Big Show has put a screeching halt to the momentum Cody Rhodes had.


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

Wait, hang on a second....

Haven't we seen this match somewhere before?! :no:


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

BShow making fun of JL's voice will have 'severe consequences'. Show Will win and have it stripped by JL as punishment. Rhodes to retain.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

GET THIS FEUD THE FUCK OFF MY TELEVISION!


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

i hope big show wins! cody roads is a jerk!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

My screen needs more Dean Ambrose 

Oh shit, the rematch already? Thank god. This feud was terrible. Thank god it's over tonight.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> waiting for D-Bry this segment....otherwise im not sure why punk came out to defend John Cena =/


Haven't you been keeping up? The last month has been designed to get Cena cheered again, and so far it seems to be working.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Told you all, Big Show ate Mysterio. He never failed a drug test; he just got eaten alive.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Brown Hippy said:


> Lord Tensai >>>>>
> Not really tho, dude sucks.


*That dude is going to have a good battle, I know that Punk will win! i have a feeling however will attack after the match.*


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone else see the giant disco ball in the air?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

The fact that I like Cody Rhodes more than most truely says a lot about today's roster


----------



## MOUNTAIN (Apr 10, 2012)

AS if ACE couldn't hear him yelling COLE STFU. WOW fuck this going to bed.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Think I just saw the over excited guy again - this time in a red John Cena shirt doing the Big Show thing.


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

They're killing Cody with this Big Show bullshit...

Let it die ffs...


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh we seen this at mania ? oh we seen this at ER ? oh on raw a week later ?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Johnny Ace is great, haters gunna hate. His character shows development, and he gets better on the mic every week. He has shown more and more of an evil, angry and maniacal type of attitude. Just the little things, like that interaction with Big Show. During the first couple months of Johnny running RAW, he would have never said anything like that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And glasses means serious business in the wrestling world. Or if you're like me, you just can't see for shit.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Rhodes v. Show #7,987... should be much more exciting than Rhodes v. Show #7,986. Not to be confused with their inevitable match at the next PPV, and the PPV after that. 

SO MUCH AT STAKE TONIGHT!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd really appreciate it if the Champion comes out LAST, not first. Fuck.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

A shiny nickel to anyone who can guess the outcome of this match....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

psx71 said:


> My screen needs more Dean Ambrose


I'm all for Ambrose ASAP, but god, not with this crowd.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

go big show! WMD! WMD!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

big show wins then Eve reverses it and Cody wins.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I guess the Punk actually main eventing a show was the ~BIG SURPRISE!~


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Big Show Vs. Catering Table-BOOK IT.


That happened at Extreme Rules.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

lol eve heard him and not ace, wow cole


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

MOUNTAIN said:


> AS if ACE couldn't hear him yelling COLE STFU. WOW fuck this going to bed.


Good riddance


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Lawler needs to fucking die


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dark Match:
* Bray Wyatt (Husky Harris) defeated Alex Riley. Wyatt cut a heel promo before the bout.

WWE Superstars (Airing Thursday)

* Hunico defeated Tyson Kidd.

* WWE United States champion Santino Marella & Zack Ryder defeated Curt Hawkins & Tyler Reks.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God... Lawler...shut the fuck up. Cody's dropkick was what caued show to go through the table you fucking idiot. Jesus christ the announcing is shit.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

I liked Punk's promo. Don't see what was so bad about it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why didn't Cody just smack Big Show with the title and get DQ'd.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

holy shit what an epic match


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Well that was exciting!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> And glasses means serious business in the wrestling world. Or if you're like me, you just can't see for shit.


You know, removing your glasses during RAW might actually be a good idea.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Anyone else see the giant disco ball in the air?


Yay! Incoming fat man in lycra stealing children from the audience and then forcing them to dance for his amusement proceeded by a 30 second fling with a bleached blonde!


----------



## avenger_rises (Apr 3, 2012)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Anyone else see the giant disco ball in the air?


yup.. Brodus vs Swagger/Ziggler? can't wait :swagger2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Count out


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I guess this sets up the rematch at OTL.


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

cage match at over the limit..


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol Cody Rhodes "give me the title you idiot."





Amber B said:


> And the "you're stupid, ugly and have no friends" nonsense is from Lita. Her brother used to say that to her when she was younger.


LOL I know right!Wonder why he said that..


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Match of the Year material right there


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

Match over already?! WTF was the point in that? Just wasting time.... can't believe I stayed up for this.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

such a hard fought match brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

LOL out of the gate we have SHIT


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I applaud Rhodes for walking out. Who would wanna deal with this fat fuck?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

wth Cody should of went over so they can end this feud.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

plz take the cowards way out


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

fucking hell there still gonna feud at OTL


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

WHAT A CHEATER! big show should have won!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Eve rockin that skirt though.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

YES EVE


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow this is gonna be one of those raws

FUCK


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Eve...nice ass.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

EVE!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice to see Bray Wyatt wrestle before the show and interesting to know that Ambrose didn't wrestle. . . . .


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Mmmmm Eve


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay, so Big Show doesn't understand "if I leave the ring, the countout will be reset, I can run to Cody, drag him to the ring and win"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Eve with specs. Yes!


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Damn Eve is smokin'


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Eve is fucking gross.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

DAT ASS


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie, I'm feeling Eve's character a bit. I'll be interested to see hwo it develops.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dead silence to Eve coming out.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Eve looking hot with those glasses again.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow the ugliest bitch alive. 

COLE everyone wants to FUCK the system


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> I applaud Rhodes for walking out. Who would wanna deal with this fat fuck?


Probably more along the lines that he didn't want get Wade Barretted by Show.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Eve's theme is the worst fucking song, and I hate that I hum along to it. But not as much as I hate that middle-aged guy in the Cena shirt who was nodding his head to it though.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Did Cole just say "everyone wants to fuck the system"?


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

im surprised sheamus didnt run down and toast cody back in the ring since thats his speciality


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He didn't make fun of his voice. He sounded exactly the same.... Can't even do that right.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we're writing the entire show around making fun of Ace's voice now? Wow.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

knock out punch on eve lets go


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Never thought I'd say this, and yea she looks fuckin great as usual... but there's something very "unsexy" about the way Eve tries to play the bitch role. She's just so awful and so unconvincing that it makes her less sexy.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm sorry, Eve.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

Kane Kong said:


> such a hard fought match brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Eve is fucking gross


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Eve's on a powertrip.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

lol at "It's my 10th Birthday" sign.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

FIRE BIG SHOW.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh, I get it! Eve is wearing the glasses so she's the stern authority figure!

Next week, Eve in a mini skirt and a low cut top and punishing people


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fucking hell, this is already such a shit Raw.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Im Sorry Eve. I apologize that I cant stop staring at your boobs.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Apologize? Creative for god sake have Big Show palm Eve's face and launch her across the ring!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Eve is getting good on the mic.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

eve looking so hot!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Eve is good at her role.

Also, did they drop the Eve/Ryder feud? Poor Ryder, the guy has been made into a joke jobber. At least he was able to get his 15 mins and make some money.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

Eve is so mean!


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Jan 3, 2012)

Bah gawd Eve


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

S N A P! Tell him, gurl.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Two weeks in a row with a bad RAW? What does that say for next week's show, which I will be at live?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

eve looks fucking ridiculous tonight...but her character is still shit


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WellThisSucks said:


> Match over already?! WTF was the point in that? Just wasting time.... can't believe I stayed up for this.


I might go to bed. I will catch the rest tomorrow


----------



## avenger_rises (Apr 3, 2012)

my oh my.. Eve


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She better be four eyed for real. Fashion glasses are lame.

Holy balls..are they joshing me or is he finally done?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

how can anyone be attracted to that Man aka EVE? disgusting


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn, what an ass!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

and cole is gonna get buried for laughing


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

Please Eve....just stay in the ring for next 2 hours. You're far more entertaining than half of those idiots in the back.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't be a bully, Eve. Be a star!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Come on, Big Show, we know you want to WMD her.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

CHOKESLAM THE BITCH!


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

i agree


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow this is funny


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

But...but...


IT'S TOO LATE TO APOLOGIZEEEEEEE! IT'S TEWWWW LATTTTTE! (Oh, oh)


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol fuck his voice

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Big Show just got bitched out by a hot chick on live TV? 

If I were him, I'd think this was kind of hot, but hey.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Eve's on a powertrip.


But damn she's turned my penis into a gentleman. It always gets up to offer her somewhere to sit.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Fucking hell, this is already such a shit Raw.


Seconded. Absolutely Coma inducing atm. I'm giving it another 15 minutes then it's going off if nothing interesting happens.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> Don't be a bully, Eve. Be a star!


To be fair, Big Show was the bully for making fun of Big Johnny's voice.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Eve is so freaking hot.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

That was such a pointless segment.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

FourWinds said:


> Apologize? Creative for god sake have Big Show palm Eve's face and launch her across the ring!


Competitive Eve tossing? I think we have out next Extreme Rules match


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

lol big show bitch'd out.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Eve is an annoying bitch!*


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

wow he apologized and they talking about humiliation

thats a severe punishment


this sucks


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

punch the manly bitch


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wish she had just fired him to be honest, can't stand that lard.


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

Big Show is a fucking joke.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Eve technically doesn't even have the power. So I don't know why anyone would listen to her. She's just Big Johnny's assistant.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Let's see Eve try to get Punk to apologize. Lots of luck with that, Eve.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LINK said:


> how can anyone be attracted to that Man aka EVE? disgusting


How can you NOT be attracted to her?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Oh, I get it! Eve is wearing the glasses so she's the stern authority figure!
> 
> Next week, Eve in a mini skirt and a low cut top and punishing people


I got no prob with that


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

orton and jericho feud?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Random tag match playas!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So Orton/Jericho fued?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm liking the team of Jericho/Del Rio


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I was really hoping for a big show firing right there


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

they call that a humiliation?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hooray another shit random tag team match


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Raw: Bullying Edition


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The fuck? Orton to feud with Jericho? :lmao

I'm all for it. It should have good matches, but it's just so fucking random to pair those two


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Eve needs to take that top off already, lets see some real entertainment!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This cody Rhodes/Big Show feud needs to end


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Cant wait for the tag team match up next! it looks like a good one *


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WHY HAVE WE GOT A TAG TEAM MATCH BETWEEN FOUR SINGLES COMPETITORS. Fuck fucking off with that bullshit.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tedious said:


> To be fair, Big Show was the bully for making fun of Big Johnny's voice.


Exactly. Bullying a bully is perfectly fine. It's called the Cena principle.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Hope that tag match leads to Orton/Jericho feud. Could lead to some great matches.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE - Making the fans wanting to see men hit women since 1997


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

The thunderstorm I have outside is better than this shit.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Tedious said:


> To be fair, Big Show was the bully for making fun of Big Johnny's voice.


2 'wrongs' don't make a 'right' though.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> wow this is gonna be one of those raws
> 
> FUCK


My thoughts exactly. Just as last week's was. It's the usual after Mania "What the fuck should we do now?" deal.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

You can tell playa booked that next match.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

I would have loved it if they brought Albert back is a huge monster with a a grudge against the stars that took his spot years ago. I just cant take a big fat white guy pretending to be Japanese seriously. It irritates me beyond belief that he is the new go to bad guy.


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

jericho and Del Rio together? .. im in.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Eve technically doesn't even have the power. So I don't know why anyone would listen to her. She's just Big Johnny's assistant.


I think the idea is that if they don't listen to her, she'll bitch to Johnny and get them in trouble. It's basic stooge 101.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

greendude11 said:


> Raw: Bullying Edition


Eve in the be a star commercial, stopping Big Show making fun of Big Johnny!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

GCA-FF said:


> Come on, Big Show, we know you want to WMD her.


I'd hit her with my weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

psx71 said:


> The fuck? Orton to feud with Jericho? :lmao
> 
> I'm all for it. It should have good matches, but it's just so fucking random to pair those two


Considering what Orton did to Jericho with the punt, not quite.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I've thought WWE has been pretty decent lately, but the first quarter of tonight's show has been poorly booked.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Judging form the responses, I'm glad I changed to the hockey game...I'm not even interested in Punk's match tonight, and generally that's the only reason I watch. Oh well.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Can't the face superstars rally against Big Johnny like the heels did to HHH?

..or are we suppose to forget about that already?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> WWE - Making the fans wanting to see men hit women since 1997


lol terrible


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> WWE - Making the fans wanting to see men hit women since 1997


:lol Basically. Funny part is, if it was seven, eight years (maybe as early as five) ago she would of got chokeslammed for getting in his face like that.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Jericho/Orton?

Reason I stopped watching 5yrs ago

FUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Kane Kong said:


> I would have loved it if they brought Albert back is a huge monster with a a grudge against the stars that took his spot years ago. I just cant take a big fat white guy pretending to be Japanese seriously. It irritates me beyond belief that he is the new go to bad guy.


I agree with this

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

the crowd is fucking shit, my girl moans louder than this crap crowd.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> WHY HAVE WE GOT A TAG TEAM MATCH BETWEEN FOUR SINGLES COMPETITORS. Fuck fucking off with that bullshit.


Because the WWE has only one dedicated tag team and that being said they had them drop the belts last week....tag team wrestling is dead. Rest in peace


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> WHY HAVE WE GOT A TAG TEAM MATCH BETWEEN FOUR SINGLES COMPETITORS. Fuck fucking off with that bullshit.


:: WWE Creative ::



"We need to find something to do with Randy Orton and Chris Jericho"
"HAVE THEM FEUD!"
"But how? What's the reason?"
"NO REASON! TAG MATCH BABY! NEXT THREE MONTHS BOOKED! BOOYAH!!!!!!"


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Did Cody look bigger to any of you?

Good to see he's hitting the gym hard. (or he's juicing)


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> I'd hit her with my weapon of mass destruction.


Does that mean you have aids?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Considering what Orton did to Jericho with the punt, not quite.


that's what I figured when Jericho first came back


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Exactly. Bullying a bully is perfectly fine. It's called the Cena principle.


How was Eve bullying though? She was like a (really hot) teacher making a kid apologize for making fun of another teacher's voice. 

Not to defend WWE though, bullying is rife on and off camera, or so I've read.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I think the idea is that if they don't listen to her, she'll bitch to Johnny and get them in trouble. It's basic stooge 101.


Johnny would know, he probaby wrote part of it


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

HOW I LONG FOR THE GOOD OLD DAYS


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> I'd hit her with my weapon of mass destruction.


She probably wouldn't be able to find it #political/immature


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, man, Jericho/Orton feud?

"C'mon, Orton, you're a cowboy! Just like your father! It's in your genes!"


----------



## avenger_rises (Apr 3, 2012)

half hour into the show, and...


well, more recaps please!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I think the idea is that if they don't listen to her, she'll bitch to Johnny and get them in trouble. It's basic stooge 101.


Meh. I've encountered that shit before. Made the assistant look like a fool in front of the boss on a few occasions.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

IT'S TIME FOR A COLIN DELANEY COMEBACK! HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

I think I might turn Forza back on. After this tag match. I support the tag divsion..Oh its not a tag match ?? wtf man


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Awesome Truth never got the Tag Titles, but Kofi & Truth do? 

That seems wrong.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> the crowd is fucking shit, my girl moans louder than this crap crowd.


hehe yes she does :cool2


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

What an epic raw so far! I can't wait to see what else they have in store for us!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Strong logic. Lets book the tag team champs in a singles match.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

The lil' Jimmy gimmick has already ran its course.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFF not a tag match, oh thank god.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Really feel sorry for Kofi. Don't think anyone in history has been stuck in the midcard more then this guy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh...Kofi 
Why? Fucking why?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tedious said:


> How was Eve bullying though? She was like a (really hot) teacher making a kid apologize for making fun of another teacher's voice.
> 
> Not to defend WWE though, bullying is rife on and off camera, or so I've read.


By being a bitch. She took the "say sorry for being mean" to the point that she was trying to piss him off and he knew he couldn't do anything since she'd bitch and get him in trouble.

It's like the teacher's pet picking on another kid.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Does Little Jimmy count as a champion due to the Freebird Rule?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

And RAW just lost a viewer.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Great another Ziggler lose..


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

ziggler


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> Oh, man, Jericho/Orton feud?
> 
> "C'mon, Orton, you're a cowboy! Just like your father! It's in your genes!"


lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

LOL and so much for holding onto Mason Ryan. Proving once again, house shows mean nothing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Meh. I've encountered that shit before. Made the assistant look like a fool in front of the boss on a few occasions.


Yeah, it's true that this shit doesn't hold up in real life as it does in fiction.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

what?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

At least Ziggler gets a match NOT on Superstars this week.

Wait.

WHERE IS THE ASSCAPE?!?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

So what is this? Boom Truth?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

hey swagger changed his hair back.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Whenever Vickie speaks, I hear puppies and children being murdered. That's what the sound of her voice brings to my mind.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ziggler channeling Val Venis there....


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Love that music.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

What the fuck did Vickie just say? 

This should be a good match if it's given time.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Sigh...Kofi
> Why? Fucking why?


Because he's midcard and will never be anything else. And rightly so.

Oh look Kofi/Ziggler.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So we have one half of the tag team champions competing in a singles match, yet we have the world heavyweight champion competing in a tag team match...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Damnit, I wanted the pink ass cape.*


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I love Cole.
PLEASE tune in to another show, PLEASE.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*I hope Kofi and R-Truth Win!!!*


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Ziggler isn't facing Clay, has the world gone mad? Oh wait he's facing Kofi for the 6372627th time....


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

These four are the future. fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No ass cape for Ziggler. What was Truth doing in that entrance? Oh, and I want in on the spades game Kofi and Truth will play after the match. That's what blacks do.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> the crowd is fucking shit, my girl moans louder than this crap crowd.


Didn't know dead hookers made a noise. Learn something everyday.


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

the show does not go on for Ziggler? damnitt.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh cool! The stars of Common Law are at Raw!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

argghhh no cape finally


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Did he just do a Rick Rude groin twizzle in front of Swagger? :/


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggs just did some weird shit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This feels like the 500th match between these two.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Does that mean you have aids?


:holmes


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Seriously, I thought last week was bad, but this is just terrible. It honestly couldn't be any more boring, bland and pointless.

If there wasn't at least a slight chance of Lesnar showing up every Monday I would 100% be giving this utter shit a good few months off. It's just painful.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm 100% sure most of Vickie's heat has turned out legit instead of kayfabe. My god it's getting absolutely unbearable.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

inb4 mason ryan comes in


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Does Little Jimmy count as a champion due to the Freebird Rule?


Delete that post, WWE Creative will run with that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

At least Ziggler doesn't hide his inspiration anymore. Like at all...down to the ass patting and boots.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Sigh...Kofi
> Why? Fucking why?


Kofi is stuck in Shelton Benjamin/John Morrison's spot. He's most likely never getting out of it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Isn't that Abraham Washington? Why are they acting like he's brand new?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

bluestar said:


> Didn't know dead hookers made a noise. Learn something everyday.


I'd imagine a lot of squelching.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Who is nastier? Rosa or Eve?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I swear, all my midcard match memories from 2010 consisted of Kofi facing Ziggler for a midcard title of some sort.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Eve in the be a star commercial, stopping Big Show making fun of Big Johnny!


dude, what the FUCK is that in your sig? :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Tedious said:


> How was Eve bullying though? She was like a (really hot) teacher making a kid apologize for making fun of another teacher's voice.


John Laurinitis has been pretty much bullying the faces on the roster (and Teddy Long) since he's been in charge, people making fun of his voice is just their way of dealing with the situation in a humerous way. Eve coming out and demanding an apology, then calling someone a freak is just more bullying.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Ziggler channeling Val Venis there....


You saw it too?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

And a wild Batista appears!


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Well there is Mason Ryan


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess this were Mason Ryan introduces himself as Ziggler's bodyguard.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> This feels like the 500th match between these two.


Don't be ridiculous. It's only the 300th match between them.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> This feels like the 500th match between these two.


it's close


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol AW was looking at Mason like he was going to suck his dick later.


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

Raw has been missing some Mason Ryan...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Hahah they're making Mason Ryan grow hair so he doesn't look like Batista as much.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

bluestar said:


> Didn't know dead hookers made a noise. Learn something everyday.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

As a stable, I think All World will be somewhere between "The Truth Commission" and "The Oddities" as to level of success. In other words, a Kurrgan quality stable.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kofi is so lame. Oh, and at least if they were going to start a stable with a manager, have the manager be......popular? Nobody knows who the fuck Abe is.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Yay it's time for Ziggler/Kingston Part 1000. Not saying they don't put on good matches together but you can only watch two people wrestle each other so many times.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that match was kind of boring.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Abe was looking at Ryan's nipples.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Actually we don't all know who Mason Ryan is, Lawler. At least not people who don't watch every week.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Zig Zag


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kakashi101 said:


> Who is nastier? Rosa or Eve?


Depends. Nasty in a diseae ridden skank or nasty in I want to fuck for a week straight


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

At least Ziggler got a win for fuck sakes..


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

What have they done with dolph ziggler. Dolph is wwe champ material why the fuck they still holding him back

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ziggler and Swagger are stuck in nowhereland. One would imagine they would have been tag team champs, but they just do nothing but job week after week.



Amber B said:


> At least Ziggler doesn't hide his inspiration anymore. Like at all...down to the ass patting and boots.


I wouldn't be surprised if he asked permission.


----------



## avenger_rises (Apr 3, 2012)

Ziggler wins! Feels like it's been a while


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

attitudEra said:


> dude, what the FUCK is that in your sig? :lmao


looks like a staged hurricanrana...


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

That was a Ziggler like sell by Kofi on the Zig Zag!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Dolphin ends the streak


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank god Ziggler got the win, it's about time. Even if it's with the interference, he needed a win badly.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*DAMN! Ziggler won *


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Vicki's tits look good tonight


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL, Kofi can't even get a win when he's a fucking champion. Fuck this company.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Ziggler moving up in the world having matches with Kofi. It's not as if he was doing that 3 years ago.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Madison Rayne > Mason Ryan*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

At least he got a win... about damn time.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Yay? That was a slow match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DOLPH GETS A WIN~!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

gota hand it to kofi for the sellin on that finish, glad dolph gets the win tho


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Epic singles match right there.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another pointless match. I'm giving Raw to 3am to improve and if it hasnt I'm off to bed!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just sad.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Win the tag titles one week, then a singles loss the next. So confusing. At least Zigs got a win.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

So Punk/Tensai is closing the show? Boo Ya!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

DAT ZIG-ZAG!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

attitudEra said:


> dude, what the FUCK is that in your sig? :lmao


Evan Bourne getting owned by Human Tornado!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Boom Truth defeated by Swagger Dolph!


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

Dolph cheated! Kofi would have won!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So far:

Commercials: 6:37
Wrestling: 4:50


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Depends. Nasty in a diseae ridden skank or nasty in I want to fuck for a week straight


There both disease ridden skanks

Eve's ass and her tits are too big. Rosa's got some fucked up teeth.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

the show just got a lil better


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

John Cena who is there every week speaks.. via satellite.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's hoping Lesnar attacks Cena during the interview


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Wait, I thought Ace said Cena is going to be here via satalite.

But if it's live with Cole... I want to know who has the fucking time travelling device.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Cena even wears those clothes when he's not at the arena. Dude never changes his clothes.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Ziggler obviously won so that he and Swagger can get a shot at the titles....


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Bringin it via satellite


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Vickie was sexier than she's ever been just now. GODDAMN


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*OMG! not another Michael Cole interview :cuss:*


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like Mason Ryan as Ziggler's bodyguard will happen. Good stuff.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Michael Cole is a true professional. His eye opening interviews are just so spectacular. News style television is exactly what I look for when I watch wrestling.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder who Khali is gonna wrestle tonight? Maybe Mason Ryan?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow this show is pretty lame. I feel so negative but geez.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Wait, I thought Ace said Cena is going to be here via satalite.
> 
> But if it's live with Cole... I want to know who has the fucking time travelling device.


Via satellite = live real time
Via pretape = pretaped Rock segments in Boston and the like


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Another pointless match. I'm giving Raw to 3am to improve and if it hasnt I'm off to bed!


if only i had your will i would be back in bed by now


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

LINK said:


> Wow this show is pretty lame. I feel so negative but geez.


This raw is so good! your just a hater!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought that was the moment they were gonna introduce Ryan as Ziggler's bodyguard oh well.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Daniel Bryan needs to save this show.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena can't be off this show for one week.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Please WWE at least start one new storyline tonight PLEASE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tony Tornado said:


> Looks like Mason Ryan as Ziggler's bodyguard will happen. Good stuff.


So instead of not being over by himself he'll not be over in a group. Great.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This fucking blows so far.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I wonder who Khali is gonna wrestle tonight? Maybe Mason Ryan?


I would pay to see that.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

LINK said:


> Wow this show is pretty lame. I feel so negative but geez.


It's fair to be negative when the shit you're watching deserves negative thoughts/comments.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

LESNAR please come back lol................


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Aw look like he was bout to give ryan some heads

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

isnt this the same shit he gave the Rock flak for? fucking hypocrite cena...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol coles hair


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

yawn john cena


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Josh Parry said:


> Via satellite = live real time
> Via pretape = pretaped Rock segments in Boston and the like


So it's going to be "Cena at home" with Cole in the arena?

Never mind that.

Oh, I like this! "I got told I shouldn't compete but doctors are wrong!".


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Cena bringing it via satellite.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

My god are this crowed even alive


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Bored.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

John Cena brings it via satellite.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Live via satellite... Backstage


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

You can tell john's on the back

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Master Dater said:


> This raw is so good! your just a hater!


Hmm... alternate universe?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Notice how Cena doesn't get booed much anymore?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Cena kissing ass already, what a surpirse. Cunt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CENA shenanigans.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's John "I going to a break" Cena.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Please kill Cena


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LISTEN TO THE DOCTORS, JOHN!


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Another please like me promo from Cena,fuck this bullshit


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

John Cena on satellite!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cena will be ready for next week


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh here he goes again....


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Atleast he won't take a shot at the Rock of not being there since he is not there but technically he is lol.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Dammit, 6-month injury down the drain.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

YES!YES!YES!YES!

Johnny will back up the doctors...peace out Cena.


Nah it wont happen lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Great another shitty promo from Superman


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why is Cena talking via satellite if it looks like he's backstage?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

vince trollin the IWC once again


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Man I don't think Cena will ever overcome these odds!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd is like death x4 dead


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love how "I am going to be gone for a while" has turned into "I am never going away....EVER" in just 8 days, ha ha.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok lets go with option three please amputate his arm please and thank you.


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

LMFAO....fucking Super Cena....who the fuck can buy this shiit?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuck, I could've gotten tickets for OTL to see Punk/Bryan live.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

John Cena reminds me a bit of McNulty from The Wire


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

More super cena shit


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

One armed Cena vs. the world. Sounds like a groundbreaking feud. Maybe the amputated arm can be used as a weapon.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

They should amputate his left arm, at least kayfabe wise


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

John Cena owns the board of directors.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

PLeaSe FirE CeNA


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Research? Ha!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Hypnotiq said:


> yawn john cena


Gorgeous signature.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

This is BORING. This is the guy you all rallied behind to beat the Rock? How proud of you of that absurd decision these days? LOL.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cole back to heel commentator mode.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena will show up at the end of the show to attack Tensai, probably so he doesn't go over Punk.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sigh x12.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

LINK said:


> Hmm... alternate universe?


ya it's real life! not linkland!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

OMG you are so tough John Cena. Thank you so much for fighting the system.


----------



## avenger_rises (Apr 3, 2012)

Cena fears Big Johnny


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is why I will continue to boo Cena.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He's about to get really intense, with his fake shaking.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YO JOHN CENA, SHUT THE FUCK UP!*


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

John Cena never misses a RAW.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TheWFEffect said:


> Ok lets go with option three please amputate his arm please and thank you.


:lol


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Cena fears Laurinitis


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

holy shit just saw cenas tonsils

PUKE


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Antho10000 said:


> Crowd is like death x4 dead


Can you blame them?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cena: why don't dey like me QQ


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

zxLegionxz said:


> Another please like me promo from Cena,fuck this bullshit


Yeah, fuck this. Needs more random food and Twitter references.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao at this Cena promo, seems awkward.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOOK AT CENA'S EYES. :lol

Fuck this. Oh shit, Kelly is back from some random strip club.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I love how "I am going to be gone for a while" has turned into "I am never going away....EVER" in just 8 days, ha ha.


That angle had too much potential, it had too many people talking, that angle was far too fresh.

Now this...this is what I want.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Master Dater said:


> ya it's real life! not linkland!


Wow are you Cena's brother? Or illegitimate son?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why do they have to play the theme song after everything?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

LAYLA IS SMOKIN!!!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

No Daniel Bryan yet is so lame. He should be the center point of this show!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice ass chin Cena


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Cena will show up at the end of the show to attack Tensai, probably so he doesn't go over Punk.


I'm afraid it's Bryan who'll show up and Tensai does go over.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

i know cena is a nice guy in real life, but god damn do i want to hit a steel chair over his god damn head


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

......And the crowd responds with utter indifference.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay kids, what we have learned:
Ass = GOOD WORD. Piss = BAD WORD.

Okay, good, time for a bleep break, cause these divas suck ass.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Too many tag team matches tonight.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

For a second there I thought that was Michelle McCool next to Layla.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Damn I hope we see Khali tonight.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

go cena! yes! he will overcome! and omg kelly kelly! she's so pretty!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuckin' Layla man


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

A threesome with Kelly Kelly and Layla would be the dream....


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Yay Diva's match! Means I get my weekly Justin King fix.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

just when i thought this show couldnt get any worse

i have to watch the hot ass women make themseleves look like fools in a pathetic atempt at a divas match


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Tag team Divas match with Kelly Kelly = Pee time.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, that sums up why I fucking hate John Cancena with a passion.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Layla with Smelly Kelly?????????


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Kelly Kelly's rictus smile is soul-chillingly terrifying.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Woo Divas! Its roll up time!


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

"@WWE_Creative: "Group of doctors"? Are these Doctors of Thuganomics? #RAWTonight"


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

What a strong message to send to the kids Cena. Don't listen to those smarter than you and who are just looking out for your well being. Just go out and be a jackass. Consequences be damn.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

That wasn't bringing it via satiellite


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Two segments of awkward. Did Cena have more to say? Kelly legit always looks as though she's being invaded by a rusty dildo.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

why the fuck did they have the camera all close up on cena's caveman face like that?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

port64 jr said:


> if only i had your will i would be back in bed by now


Right I'm off. That promo from Superman was awful. Diva's match next. 

I will catch the rest tomorrow


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Lulz @ Layla and Kelly acting buddy buddy.

On a more important note, though, I so would.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cena needs to shut the fuck up.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

47 minutes in and we've only seen 6 minutes of actual wrestling...

Diva's next. Kill me now


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

How many creepy backstage men did those two fine Divas just walk by?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Cena and his crap, this getting old, Johnny C.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Fuck Kelly Kelly...it's time for YOUR champion to show up


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Two segments of awkward. Did Cena have more to say? Kelly legit always looks as though she's being invaded by a rusty dildo.


Wouldn't matter if it was rusty, it wouldn't touch the sides anyway.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Two segments of awkward. Did Cena have more to say? Kelly legit always looks as though she's being invaded by a rusty dildo.


How does one look when one has been invaded by a rusty dildo?

I'd imagine it would be unpleasant but she was smiling. Although this is Kelly Kelly..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Two segments of awkward. Did Cena have more to say? Kelly legit always looks as though she's being invaded by a rusty dildo.


Well she needs something in between ring ratting


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I flipped the segment from Cena to the Cubs game. Good choice in my opinion.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus Kelly Kelly looks fucking retarded, all her teeth showing with a goofy ass grin and staring off into space with her i'm so beautiful and glamorous look on her face.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

unk2 And now K², the cherry on the cake of this amazing raw... unk


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Why do they have to play the theme song after everything?


They should play the themes after each move they make.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Kelly was looking better than overrated Layla.

I hope AJ is one of their opponents.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

How the FUCK are we ment to be the least bit interested in John Cena vs. John FUCKING Laurinaitis? We have just seen Cena face The Rock and Brock Lesnar for gods sake and THIS is how they carry on the momentum? Fuck this company.

That being said see you guys next week.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

The WWE would have you believe that apparently all of the face divas on the roster - when not competing in a match - spend their spare time smiling at each other while not saying a single word.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I wanna see Mark Henry vs. Great Khali vs. Big Show vs. Mason Ryan TONIGHT you gotta love it!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Fuck Kelly Kelly...it's time for YOUR champion to show up


It took me about 5 minutes to realise there was a guy in that GIF


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

That Cena promo was awful. Cena's promos these days only work well when someone is in the ring with him, because the crowd takes sides, and that carries the promo.


----------



## avenger_rises (Apr 3, 2012)

roll-up victory in 10...9....8...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Too much makeup on Layla. She's the best looking chick with the best body on the whole roster. No need for that.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Maxine on raw???


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

How dope would it be for the Raleigh crowd to root for Johnny Ace


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Wouldn't matter if it was rusty, it wouldn't touch the sides anyway.


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AthenaMark said:


> Fuck Kelly Kelly...it's time for YOUR champion to show up



Eve was WAY better than her in that video...but I'd go a little lesbian for Layla. A little.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey it's Maxine.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who the hell is Maxine?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Maxine on RAW!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Maxine!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

MAXINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
YES
YES 
YES


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

MAXINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This isn't so bad after all.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Does Natalya still fart all the time, or did they give up on that?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I am STILL sick of Kelly smiling like that.*


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

And Beth on commentary... :lmao


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Kelly Kelly and Layla - the team of Dem Asses


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

I was going to go for a piss but Maxines on


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

laylas song doesnt suit a face


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

two second match incoming


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

Go layla! omg they hugged! there friends!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

yep shes hot


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Layla can get it anytime she wants


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Maxine? YES, YES, YES, YES, YES!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Who the hell is Maxine?



Love there's no explanation for this. Just randomly shows up because they needed a heel.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

My baby!! I love me some Layla


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Who the hell is Maxine?


Diva from NXT and one of the few reasons to watch it


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Layla needs new music.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Maxine and Layla...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

greendude11 said:


> Kelly Kelly and Layla - the team of Dem Asses


In the case of Kelly -- what ass?


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

in the Attitude Era Punk wouldve knocked Johnny out, Big show wouldve decked Eve, Zigglers crew wouldve come out and assaulted Truth and Kofi, no cena, id be content.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

layla is best looking diva by far at the moment, I mean by gawd, im about to black out looking at her.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Kelly Kelly has the most plastic smile i've seen. She looks like she would strangle an entire orphanage to get what she wants. Horrifying.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Time to go make myself a sandwich...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Who the hell is Maxine?


NXT season 3 or 4 rookie. I just remember Cole on commentary being fucking epic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She can't be a face and use music that is associated with her heel persona and indifference.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

God I'm falling asleep.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Kelly was looking better than overrated Layla.
> 
> I hope AJ is one of their opponents.


Fuck outta here. Kelly "Jizzle on my face plz" Kelly looks like a physically worn out porn star. Layla should be modeling somewhere.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Over The Limit is in 13 days? What....


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Maxine is fucking hot. What she wears...

So wait, is Layla English or American based on that promo?


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

FourWinds said:


> Woo Divas! Its roll up time!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess at Over the Limit is when Karma finally returns after Beth beats Layla.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

God this is sloppy. Bring back KONG!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Nattie OK? That looked like a bad landing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

kanefan08 said:


> LAYLA IS SMOKIN!!!


Yep


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Divas tag match? Genuinely couldn't get any worse.

I'm not joking, this first hour has genuinely been the most boring, most pointless, worst hour of any wrestling show I've ever watched. Absolutely NOTHING of any note or interest has happened at all. Just pathetic.

Oh, good job on keeping the Lesnar momentum going again btw!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

"Group of doctors"? Are these Doctors of Thuganomics?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was quick.:lmao


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Over The Limit is in 13 days? What....


It's on the 20th.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

hahaha its over


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

NXT is still going on? What the fuck. Why am I so outta the curb...

THAT WAS LIKE 15 SECONDS.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy shit, a divas match went long enough to have a failed pinfall attempt.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Maxine is fucking hot


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I was wrong. This is that bad.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Maxine is fucking hot. What she wears...
> 
> So wait, is Layla English or American based on that promo?


English.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

WTF IS THERE ACTUALLY GUNNA BE A MATCH WORTH PUTTIN ON TV


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did layla just pin a used black tampon? Who the fuck was that?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I miss Kharma Kong


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking christ on a cracker. :lmao
Nattie couldn't give two fucks either.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Why is Justin King not refereeing this match  I figured he'd be demoted back to Diva's division after the beat the clock incident.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

what are they doing with the Divas.... Ivory, Trish, Victoria, Jazz, Chyna, etc should be pissed off at the WWE hiring models to wrestle


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Layla needs new music.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> Maxine and Layla...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Match of the year contender right there


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So how bad is it that so far my favorite part of RAW (that I've seen) has been Layla?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

30 second Divas Division


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> In the case of Kelly -- what ass?


:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Another fucking tag match!!!! really?!!!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

sick of short matches :cuss


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So I take it Jericho & Orton will face each other at the PPV.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

This is one of those raws that is so bad something good is bound to happen.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Headliner said:


> That was quick.:lmao


That's what she'd say if any member of the IWC ever got close to her. After the screams of help from their basement of course.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> English.


I know she's actually English, but she used to speak with an American accent for some reason.

In that promo, it was like she was speaking a bit of both.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> Maxine and Layla...


hahah smash it and bang it!!! Classic music video


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I would fuck kelly kelly who ever say they wouldnt theyre lying 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

Only Brock can save this show....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho/Orton
Bryan/Punk
Sheamus/del Rio

OTL has a decent card!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Oh fucking christ on a cracker. :lmao
> Nattie couldn't give two fucks either.


WHo could blame her? Shimmer would be an improvement to this


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

FCW has a FCW 15 title, WWE needs to have a WWE Divas 15 title.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I think we should mass email the office in Stamford to let them know that real, trained women wrestlers do in fact exist and we would very much like to see them on t.v. please.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

LINK said:


> This is one of those raws that is so bad something good is bound to happen.


No, it won't. The product is just this fucking bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Did layla just pin a used black tampon? Who the fuck was that?


I guess Toxic Shock still exists if tampons are black..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was hilarious. Poor Natalie. Her and Beth should of been dominating this division back & forth for years now. 


Nut Tree said:


> what are they doing with the Divas.... Ivory, Trish, Victoria, Jazz, Chyna, etc should be pissed off at the WWE hiring models to wrestle


lol Trish was a model before getting hired.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tedious said:


> I know she's actually English, but she used to speak with an American accent for some reason.
> 
> In that promo, it was like she was speaking a bit of both.


Most likely just for how long she's been in the states/trying to Americanize her accent.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Just passed the five minute mark on wrestling and the fifteen minute mark on commercials...


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

I really hope Jericho doesn't get stuck in a program with Orton. After the underwhelming feud with Punk, a Jericho/Orton program could officially put the nail the coffin of Jericho's return.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

So it looks like Y2J and Orton are going to feud I bet bc Y2J will blame him for taking him out for almost a year.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LINK said:


> This is one of those raws that is so bad something good is bound to happen.


Last time someone said that Triple H basically buried the entire company to a standing ovation.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tedious said:


> I know she's actually English, but she used to speak with an American accent for some reason.
> 
> In that promo, it was like she was speaking a bit of both.


She's probably been living in America for a good while. It happened with Arnie; he goes to a voice coach to keep his Austrian accent.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

What does this raw have for us next? hurry up commercials!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

If I would have told you on March 31st, the night before Wrestlemania... that the outcome of that match would have absolutely no ramification on any real story development pertaining to John Cena. Would you have believed me? 

If I told you on April 2nd, the morning after Wrestlemania... that Brock Lesnar was going to return that very same night and render the match the night before completely meaningless. Would you have believed me?

If I told you the day of April 3rd, the next day after RAW... that a month from now John Cena would be feuding with John Laurinitus as if *nothing* had ever even happened. Would you have believed me?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

greendude11 said:


> FCW has a FCW 15 title, WWE needs to have a WWE Divas 15 title.


I hope you mean seconds as opposed to minutes...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

John Cena wearing a CM Punk Ice Cream Bar shirt?!? Really?!?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

hahahaha


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm in love with Layla El


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love how Battleship trailers aren't even trying to hide that they are ripping off Transformers.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah looks like they're making this Raw purposefully bad with no feud development just so at the end something shocking will happen.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Headliner said:


> That was hilarious. Poor Natalie. Her and Beth should of been dominating this division back & forth for years now.
> 
> lol Trish was a model before getting hired.


Weren't they all fitness models before getting hired?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

At least my stream shows Gail Kim looking hot as hell while working out during commercials.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This is one of those RAWS where I need my friend Mr. Cannabis


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That looks fucking awful.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

GET THIS SHIT OFF


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> That was hilarious. Poor Natalie. Her and Beth should of been dominating this division back & forth for years now.
> 
> lol Trish was a model before getting hired.


And she became something more. Most of these other models have been there for years and still look like shit. Kelly in particular


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Santino's Foreign Exchange?
I liked Santino's Casa better!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

thats the most tv exposure hinnig has gotten in the last 9 months...lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Another Tag match?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE Comedy. Not funny on Raw. Not funny on Youtube.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

...

Santino makes me want to end my life.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

atleast jericho is here to save the day


fuck del rio


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Why is cena wearing a cm punk ice cream bar shirt on that commercial


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Too bad Brock isn't here to save this Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Punk will finally close the show. Interesting.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I hope you mean seconds as opposed to minutes...


Yes, that's what I was referring to.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Tedious said:


> I know she's actually English, but she used to speak with an American accent for some reason.
> 
> In that promo, it was like she was speaking a bit of both.


Her accent's always sounded the same to me  She did used to put on a bit of a funny voice when she was doing the 'flawless' act with Michelle McCool though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

A RARE MCGILLICUTTY APPEARS.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Now thats a nice car!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I guess Kelly isn't so smelly for Layla anymore. It just seems odd for them to be "buddies".

Some forcing yourself to laugh over Santino, Lawler.


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

Santino is a joke....I wish he'd fuck off back to Italy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok is this the horribly written cliff notes version of Mania 2000? These tag matches, though.



FourWinds said:


> I think we should mass email the office in Stamford to let them know that real, trained women wrestlers do in fact exist and we would very much like to see them on t.v. please.


Sure, let's send them a mass email so WWE can hire and ruin the chicks that can actually work.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Santino being haunted by a ghost of himself IS NOT FUNNY!!! ITS NOT FUNNY!!!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Wonder what The Rock and Brock Lesnar think of this show so far...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fucking Del Rio indicating the wrong way. I think that's the most heelish thing he's ever done.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Gotta love that smug Ricardo look of:
"Yeah I steal your food stamps and sell them for coke"


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't take anymore of this commentary team.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I would of screamed if Michael McGilllicutty walked by me as well. I'd be afraid he'd take all my charisma.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

God I fucking hate Del Rio.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

go shamus! del rio dosnt stand a chance!

booooooo jerico!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

I've shitted more over wrestlers


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"I was gonna say, 'who cares?'"

IT'S YOUR JOB TO CARE, LAWLER.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryan said:


> Weren't they all fitness models before getting hired?


I'm not sure on that one.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Going from Daniel Bryan to Alberto Del Rio. Wassssup Smarks 8*D

Man, they sure wasted alot of pyro there.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

is the show that bad.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Yay! Santa clause has arrived with his x-mas tree jacket!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Jericho is here to save the day.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

heels4life said:


> GET THIS SHIT OFF


My cable cut out, but I'm going to assume there is something not good going on right now


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CHRIS...JERICHO!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I know this is cliche by now, but is Russo writing this show?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Damn Khali where are you


----------



## avenger_rises (Apr 3, 2012)

Teddy Long lives! More tag team matches..


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Jericho isn't from Winnipeg? THAT BASTARD LIED!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

The best thing Jericho has done since his return is introducing that jacket.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They are going to try and manufacture a Orton/Jericho feud out of this.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jerichooo


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So Punk will finally close the show. Interesting.


Yep, expect the match to lose 100k viewers at minimum.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Out of all the "top" stars in the company, I fail to see why people enjoy Orton. Maybe I'm missing something idk


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

go orton! i hope shamus is his partner!


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Cole wants that jacket for the club


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton's a much bigger star and face than Fella.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Damn Khali where are you


lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

virus21 said:


> I know this is cliche by now, but is Russo writing this show?


Not enough fuckery thus far. The only one recently that could have been written by Russo was the stooges episode.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> ...
> 
> Santino makes me want to end my life.


This.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do they feel the need to remind us Orton's name and nicknames constantly a if he's a new wrestler?


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

Here comes Randy Orton...better not look at him or he'll throw a wobbly and get you fired.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

What happened to the WWE title feud getting 4-5 segments during the entire show? Disappointed so far that Daniel "everybody came to see" Bryan has yet to appear.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

muttgeiger said:


> My cable cut out, but I'm going to assume there is something not good going on right now


They were showing Santino's YouTube comedy show...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

How's that MidCarder status taste Orton?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Rangers tied it at the last seconds!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

virus21 said:


> I know this is cliche by now, but is Russo writing this show?


Nah, if it was Big Show would have chokeslammed Eve.

Sad when the best part of the show is the two relatively hot fans in the crowd.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my god this crowd is terrible.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Gotta love that smug Ricardo look of:
> "Yeah I steal your food stamps and sell them for coke"


Oh my fucking god. :lmao


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

No reaction for Sheamus. lol.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuck these smackdown bitches

WE WANT BRYAN


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

It doesn't even look like Sheamus is wearing a bandage


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh so Sheamus isn't that white.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

yay shamus1 18 seonds! 18 seconds!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Fella Rio Viper and Troll this should be a great match.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Orton and Sheamus go over. Orton gets the pin on Jericho.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

It's official, Kelly Kelly got a bigger pop during her entrance than Sheamus did.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> WWE Comedy. Not funny on Raw. Not funny on Youtube.


Hardy's face in your sig is fucking terrifying.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

doctorj89 said:


> Out of all the "top" stars in the company, I fail to see why people enjoy Orton. Maybe I'm missing something idk


Yeah, you're missing a lot in your brain. I don't like Cena, but I can see why people enjoy him.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Del Rio was singing along.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

guess what guys we are about to see the begining of the Y2J Orton feud how riviting


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Is this the first time ADR and Orton face off against each other?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SP103 said:


> Gotta love that smug Ricardo look of:
> "Yeah I steal your food stamps and sell them for coke"


:lol Brilliant.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Oh so Sheamus isn't that white.


To be fair it took me a minute to notice his bandage.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Man, Orton and Sheamus are so boring...


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Y2J being in this Smackdown match is random...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> Fuck these smackdown bitches
> 
> WE WANT BRYAN


YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I gotta say though, watching this episode of RAW still beats studying for my Calculus and English AP Exams 8*D


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

What are Smackdown wrestlers doing on Raw?

Just goes to show you the total lack of any kind of ability in the locker room these days...


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

tag the geat white in! yay shamus! he's going to beat jerico and del roi by himself!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

ARMBAR Sign sighting


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

An inebriated Orton bang out where I don't have to look at his face (especially his beady eyes) isn't a bad idea.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

You know what could save tonight's raw? If the heels won this match. Has Jericho done anything besides beat Kofi Kingston once?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Mr Premium said:


> Yeah, you're a lot in your brain. I don't like Cena, but I can see why people enjoy him.


OK calm down. Maybe I worded that poorly. What I mean to say is I don't see the appeal in his promos. I think his character is too one dimensional to be interesting. Even though I'm not a fan of it, I CAN see why people enjoy him in the ring.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh so Sheamus isn't that white.


He's Irish, so he got a bit of colour and went red.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't find it now, but props to whoever made the comment about Ricardo the Rapist stealing food stamps and selling them for coke!!! It provided me far more entertainment that anything on this show tonight.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Master Dater said:


> tag the geat white in! yay shamus! he's going to beat jerico and del roi by himself!


Oh God, another one of THESE trolls...


----------



## avenger_rises (Apr 3, 2012)

This Raw needs Justin King..and Daniel Bryan


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Since this is the ERA of people power I wanna see Khali and Mason Ryan in a match. Give the people what they want!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WellThisSucks said:


> *What are Smackdown wrestlers doing on Raw?*
> 
> Just goes to show you the total lack of any kind of ability in the locker room these days...


Man why do people ask this every single week? the supershow thing has been going on for months now, you just now noticing?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

blarg_ said:


> It's official, Kelly Kelly got a bigger pop during her entrance than Sheamus did.


Of course. Horny idiots can't jerk off to Sheamus


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

muttgeiger said:


> My cable cut out, but I'm going to assume there is something not good going on right now


You assume correct


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
I tweet happy today. Hell, I'm just happy. Nice spending time with an old friend.

Dean Ambrose incoming.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

Tedious said:


> Oh God, another one of THESE trolls...


wtf? i'm sorry i mispelled great white ok?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I love being able to pinpoint the exact moment a commercial break is about to begin, thanks to Cole.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Redeemer said:


> What happened to the WWE title feud getting 4-5 segments during the entire show? Disappointed so far that Daniel "everybody came to see" Bryan has yet to appear.


Punk vs. Bryan in two weeks for the WWE Championship but if you watched the show on mute for the past two weeks, you wouldn't even know that fact.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The only thing that could save this Raw is a Five Star Swag Splash! Yes, that's the name I've given to Ricardo's crossbody in my imagination.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

YAWN get Lesnar out or end the show the rest is pointless


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I really wish we'd get better crowds consistently. This constant mix of great crowds and these casual filled abominations just really make it hard to do anything consistently with most wrestlers. The casual crowds just don't react towards anything but a few guys. At least the hot crowds react to almost everything in some way.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WellThisSucks said:


> What are Smackdown wrestlers doing on Raw?
> 
> Just goes to show you the total lack of any kind of ability in the locker room these days...


Where have you been for the last 5 years?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That Prometheus movie looks fucking amazing


Never seen an alien movie though FUCK SEGORNY WEAVER


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

what a shit raw..


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

I came to post on how impressed I was with Sheamus's selling. But he gave up with it mid match. Good effort though.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I gotta thank Orton, SHeamus and Del Rio for being so boring and forcing me to change the channel to witness the Rangers tie against Washington in the last seconds.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Master Dater said:


> wtf? i'm sorry i mispelled great white ok?


And got mistake of Shamus being Sheamus.

How did you manage to mistake a tall pale ginger guy for being a blonde woman?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Of course. Horny idiots can't jerk off to Sheamus


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Tedious said:


> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> I tweet happy today. Hell, I'm just happy. Nice spending time with an old friend.
> 
> Dean Ambrose incoming.


He ment John Cena.

EDIT : Double post. Sorry.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Tedious said:


> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> I tweet happy today. Hell, I'm just happy. Nice spending time with an old friend.
> 
> Dean Ambrose incoming.


He ment John Cena.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Tedious said:


> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> I tweet happy today. Hell, I'm just happy. Nice spending time with an old friend.
> 
> Dean Ambrose incoming.


Seriously? That's the last thing that came to my mind after reading that.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone see the Avengers? Any good?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tedious said:


> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> I tweet happy today. Hell, I'm just happy. Nice spending time with an old friend.
> 
> *Dean Ambrose incoming*.


I wish we could be so lucky.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tedious said:


> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> I tweet happy today. Hell, I'm just happy. Nice spending time with an old friend.
> 
> *Dean Ambrose incoming*.


I wish we could be so lucky.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

doctorj89 said:


> OK calm down. Maybe I worded that poorly. What I mean to say is I don't see the appeal in his promos. I think his character is too one dimensional to be interesting. Even though I'm not a fan of it, I CAN see why people enjoy him in the ring.


It is impossible for anyone on this forum to calm down without rx drugs.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I went to see Taylor Swift live last June in the building that Raw's in tonight. :taylor4


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> I really wish we'd get better crowds consistently. This constant mix of great crowds and these casual filled abominations just really make it hard to do anything consistently with most wrestlers. The casual crowds just don't react towards anything but a few guys. At least the hot crowds react to almost everything in some way.


Well for shows like this if the show is bad why should the crowd react to anything? Amber talking about who she would or would not have sex with has been more entertaining then this first hour tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It can't be Cena, it just can't be..



can it?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> That Prometheus movie looks fucking amazing
> 
> 
> Never seen an alien movie though FUCK SEGORNY WEAVER


i 2nd this it almost makes staying up for this crappy Raw worth it .


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Anyone see the Avengers? Any good?


What?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

psx71 said:


> Anyone see the Avengers? Any good?


It was epic


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Vintage Orton!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Super Orton!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> It can't be Cena, it just can't be..
> 
> 
> 
> can it?


Oh it can be and it is. 

I want to cry.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

psx71 said:


> Anyone see the Avengers? Any good?


Yes


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> He ment John Cena.


How is Cena an old friend?

Thinking about it more though, maybe he meant Daniel Bryan.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Good match so far.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Y2J should punt Orton in retaliation for making him miss over a year.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

There's 4 guys in the match, 1 Hispanic and 3 white guys. And the Hispanic is the 2nd least tanned. Try explaining that to a blind guy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nothing really noteworthy on this Raw yet but nothing dreadful either.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Randy throws dropkicks all the time Cole.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"He's going to that place in his head" damn if i had a dime for every time Cole has said that in the last year.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

psx71 said:


> Anyone see the Avengers? Any good?


Best superhero film I've ever seen!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Good to know. I still have to catch up on watching Thor and Capt. America first though :lmao

Will watch it this weekend though (Y)


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

did Cole just say you don't see Orton do many dropkicks?

:kobe


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Decent match so far


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Still say Sheamus and Orton with Randy pinning Jericho...


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

shut up jerico! punk is the best in the world!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Randy Orton's clothelines :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This has been a very meh Raw.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank god all these guys are pretty good in the ring


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

This Raw blows....we haven't seen a decent Raw since the night after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cookie Monster said:


> Randy Orton's clothelines :lol


Yeah they're pretty bad. Morrison's still might of been worse though.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I want to see a lionsault connect tonight, he misses more than Torres


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God, is Orton's arm going to get injured now?


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

omg stop double teaming orton! let him get the tag!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Best superhero film I've ever seen!


You haven't seen The Dark Knight?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chael Sonnen being on RAW would instantly make WWE watchable.

Maybe they can have Chael and Lesnar feud :lmao


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Sheamus your pretending to take a shit is not entertaining.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

look at shamus go! BROUG KICK! BROUG KICK!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> You haven't seen The Dark Knight?


Batman isn't a superhero.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This has been a very meh Raw.


You can say that again


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

Ryan said:


> I want to see a lionsault connect tonight, he misses more than Torres


lol


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Why'd Orton do a dance shuffle?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I see that finish a mile away.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Brogue kick to Orton!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at that Arm Bar sign. I want to believe that is a reference to Jericho's feud with Malenko.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

4 way at Over The Limit...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Del Rio just took a nasty faceplant botch. Welcome back bitch.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

DAT FINISH 
good stuff


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

yay


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

YES!!


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, Jericho actually wins a match. Refreshing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That match picked up at the end.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho and Orton to enter the feud?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Chris Jericho won a fucking match? Fuck all, at least something interesting just happened.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

At least Jericho won.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

RydimRyder said:


> what a shit raw..


I don't get all this intense hate on RAW tonight. It's been decent, nothing great. There hasn't been anything terrible on this RAW. No santino, the only thing that's bothered me was the Rhodes/Show thing.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes Jericho


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Solid match.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

just cuz you pinned shamus dosent make u champ jerico! shut up!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Fatal four way at OTL? I'd actually like that...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Batman isn't a superhero.


Yes, yes he is.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Alright I was wrong but that was actually a great end. Not a bad match at all.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Orton heel turn incoming..


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton heel turn


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

look at tat hand printed welt on sheamus' chest...inbound orton heel turn


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

RKO!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

HEEL TURN!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Orton heel turn?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

YES YES YES
So Jericho and Bryan switch challenging belts!
ORTON HEEL TURN!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Yes, yes he is.


What is his super power?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice. I was hoping he would RKO Fella.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Orton heel turn. Finally.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy shit heel Orton!?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Really Orton? Stupid.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

please punt him


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Randy turning heel? About time. Maybe he'll become interesting again.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

omg why did u do that randy??


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Not a heel turn, just goes with his character


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Did Sheamus just say "bollocks" uncensored?



Cookie Monster said:


> What is his super power?


Being super-normal; same thing with Captain America. He's at peak of human abilities in every possible manner (something that is impossible). Though Captain A* has actual super endurance.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Punked Up said:


> I don't get all this intense hate on RAW tonight. It's been decent, nothing great. There hasn't been anything terrible on this RAW. No santino, the only thing that's bothered me was the Rhodes/Show thing.


Did you miss the Santino youtube segment?

Man I hope Orton actually goes back heel instead of this tweener bullshit.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Sheamus :lmao


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

That is why Orton should be the fucking face of the company. He is the edgy one Punk and Cena are boring.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Orton almost won me over there


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Great segment. Great match, great booking.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Fatal four way at OTL? I'd actually like that...


.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

my god heel turn grow up guys, faces can hit faces..lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course that's not a heel turn silly guys. That was simply apart of his character.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Master Dater said:


> just cuz you pinned shamus dosent make u champ jerico! shut up!


Yes it does. It's a new rule actually.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> What is his super power?


Being Batman


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The whole ending at least gave us something interesting to think about for a week.

It's like they sorta do care if we watch again next week..


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Way to bury the fucking WHC, have him get pinned then have him RKO'd good job.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Not a heel turn, just goes with his character


I think it is a heel turn. Cole liked it, King didn't = heel turn in my books.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

that is not a heel turn.


----------



## Lord Jericho (Apr 26, 2012)

kakashi101 said:


> There both disease ridden skanks
> 
> Eve's ass and her tits are too big. Rosa's got some fucked up teeth.


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?

You've got to be fucking kidding me you stupid assfuck. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Crowd still cheering when he climbed the corner and posed.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Yes it does. It's a new rule actually.


Sounds like something TNA would do.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Of course that's not a heel turn silly guys. That was simply apart of his character.


Stop crushing our hope.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Punk vs. Tensai? UGH


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> Yes it does. It's a new rule actually.


your lying...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> That Prometheus movie looks fucking amazing
> 
> 
> Never seen an alien movie though FUCK SEGORNY WEAVER


Prometheus is gonna be a great movie its a prequel to alien. I recommend you see Alien and Aliens 2 great movies u will love them. Alien 3 and Alien Resurrection were terrible tho


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Ryan said:


> I want to see a lionsault connect tonight, he misses more than Torres


i will have you know El Nando is on his way back .:torres


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, I don't think Randy's heel just yet, I think he was trying be a bad ass


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Not a heel turn, just goes with his character


Agreed. That is just Orton dishing out a little punishment for the screw up. Definitely not a heel turn.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LINK said:


> That is why Orton should be the fucking face of the company. He is the edgy one Punk and Cena are boring.


The summer of 2010 and the later part of that year with Orton as the champ was awesome. But of course they had to go back to Cena so Orton was suck mid-carding Mania again.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Master Dater said:


> your lying...


My lying _what_?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tedious said:


> I think it is a heel turn. Cole liked it, King didn't = heel turn in my books.


This. Exactly.

If anything, the heel turn was teased. Orton vs. Sheamus would do a lot to establish Sheamus as a top face and give Smackdown a top heel in the process.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

LINK said:


> That is why Orton should be the fucking face of the company. He is the edgy one Punk and Cena are boring.


:lol:lol orton has absolutely no personality and is extremely robotic..constantly hits the same exact moves in every match.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't know why people wanna see Resthold Randy again


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Not a heel turn, just goes with his character


Exactly.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> My lying _what_?


????


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Prometheus is gonna be a great movie its a prequel to alien. I recommend you see Alien and Aliens 2 great movies u will love them. Alien 3 and Alien Resurrection were terrible tho


Yup planning on watching them 
:cool2


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Really? Johnny Ace vs John Cena is the featured main attraction for OTL? I bet that WWE will pat Cena on the back if all the smarks really do order the PPV like they all said they would in support of Bryan and Punk.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Orton does a heel move and everyone almost automatically riding his dick.

Although, I gotta say, that was awesome by Orton 8*D


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah it was just an Orton thing. Let's see how they follow up with it, if they follow up with it.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Pro Wrestling Rule #337B*

All hits and all collisions - even when they are _clearly_ accidental and were _clearly_ intended for another target - are to be taken 100% personal at all times. Always, always, hold a grudge no matter what.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd be much more interested in a fatal 4 way for the World Heavyweight Championship than Sheamus/Del Rio.


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

...stone cold did that every week and it just made him get more over.. Next week randy should rko a kitten.. he`ll blow the roof off of the place.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Did you miss the Santino youtube segment?
> 
> Man I hope Orton actually goes back heel instead of this tweener bullshit.


I suppose I did. Sorry about that.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

If anyone had told me that Ziggler and Y2J won their respected matches and say raw sucked I wouldn't believe them.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If anything out of all that it tells me Sheamus will be turning heel soon and will be feuding with Orton.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Eh, I don't think Randy's heel just yet, I think he was trying be a bad ass


Replace bad with boring.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crowd will still cheering Really Orton.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Yes, yes he is.


Then you have completely missed the point of Batman, he doesn't have any special powers, he's just a man in a mask with training.

It'd be like saying Sherlock Holmes is a superhero. Hell I only class Iron Man as a superhero as his suit gives him "superhuman" powers.

The entire ethos of Batman is that anyone can make a difference. Even the traditionally "morally corrupt" 1%. Even Alfred is a badass.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

:lmao:lmao


JerseyScottie said:


> :lol:lol orton has absolutely no personality and is extremely robotic..constantly hits the same exact moves in every match.


Right and Cena and Punk are any different?:lmao:lmao Great point..


----------



## Lord Jericho (Apr 26, 2012)

This is the worst RAW post-WM 28. Orton/Sheamus vs Y2J/ADR was good though.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Orton used to RKO his partners during the beginning of his face run. What we just saw wasn't really anything new.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Where da fuck is DANIEL BRYAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

Why does Vince continue to sign these useless fucks?

*NOBODY* wants to see Tensai....NOBODY.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You already talked to Big Show!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Then you have completely missed the point of Batman, he doesn't have any special powers, he's just a man in a mask with training.
> 
> It'd be like saying Sherlock Holmes is a superhero. Hell I only class Iron Man as a superhero as his suit gives him "superhuman" powers.
> 
> The entire ethos of Batman is that anyone can make a difference. Even the traditionally "morally corrupt" 1%. Even Alfred is a badass.


Okay, I'll ignore the entire history of DC Comics.

You enjoy being Batman. Make sure to stop Lesnar.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Really did not feeling this show so far. Despite all these new stars coming back and new talent being brought up it stills feel like WWE are losing the momentum they had leading into Wrestlemania. Where are Zack Ryder and the Miz? Did they both get the shaft to Superstars again?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Eve, just show tits already.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Randy you suck


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Hahaha at Jerilogic.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

they don't have faith in Del Rio


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

holy crap jericho is tiny


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

4-way at OTL


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL Y2J hitting Orton lightly on the hand.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

gay orgy?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice! Fatal four way in-coming.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatal Fourway?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:lmao this is fucking hilarious


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tell that to Droz..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ace playing daddy?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ha, Randy saying ''fella''.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice teasing Orton/Sheamus.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Clumsy Ass


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ill pull for Sheamus...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Awesome. Too bad Fella is still going to win the Fatal 4 way.

YOU BRING IT FELLA, YOU BRING IT.:lmao:lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Accidents don't happen in that ring, fella." I'll skip over how illogical that line was and just move on to :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"your clumsy ass kicked me in the head" Lol sounds like the real Orton,


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"your clumsy ass kicked me in the face"

:lmao Orton

Fatal 4 way. Nice!


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Well thats better than just Sheamus and Del Rio


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

what the hell is that white suit pinned on the wall for?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Accidents don't happen in the ring... Okay, then.

It's like a fucking Jerry Springer episode.

YOU ATTACKED MY PARTNER! YOU MEANIE FACE!

Can Brodus please be injured?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Funkasarus here to save us from boredom


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I really like this


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

#YOURLCLUMSYASS!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lord Jericho said:


> This is the worst RAW post-WM 28. Orton/Sheamus vs Y2J/ADR was good though.


So basically Raw is back to normal.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Where da fuck is DANIEL BRYAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????


This.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Orton is turning heel. Laurinaitis just sided with him.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

"Accidents don't happen in the ring"

Very true, Kofi had to learn that the hard way.....


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks like red fella has been reading cena's book on no selling


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ass ass ass ass ass ass JUNGLE FUCKING FEVER.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WellThisSucks said:


> Why does Vince continue to sign these useless fucks?
> 
> *NOBODY* wants to see Tensai....NOBODY.


Not true. Vince does and at the end of the day, thats all that matters


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Orton has a manacing low voice


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

John Locke said:


> I'd be much more interested in a fatal 4 way for the World Heavyweight Championship than Sheamus/Del Rio.


Boom! Nice. That should main event the show.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Sheamus hits hard as hell with those forearms.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

"You're clumsy ass kicked me in the face!"

Orton is now 100% more awesome with that line.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Replace bad with boring.


Hey, I didn't say he was good at it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fatal four Way World Title match = Nobody gave a shit about Sheamus & Del Rio and they changed it before it was too late.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Brilliant choice by WWE. Del Rio vs Sheamus by itself sucked... Orton and Y2J added to make the match more credible. Great choice. They realized Del Rio and Sheamus can't sell anything on their own and were about to have a disgrace of a feud.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

This show is almost entirely unbearable.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JobbyJobberson said:


> *Pro Wrestling Rule #337B*
> 
> All hits and all collisions - even when they are _clearly_ accidental and were _clearly_ intended for another target - are to be taken 100% personal at all times. Always, always, hold a grudge no matter what.


Pro Wrestling Rule #337B-Subarticle 1A:
Exception is made when wrestling New Jack. He's out to kill you so don't take it too personal.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Perhaps Orton should go to the papers..


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

What did I miss, and why is the World Championship match at OTL a Fatal Four-way?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why haven't they given brodus someone to feud with yet


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Sheamus told Blandy to bring it...ooooooh


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Fatal Four Way, eh?

Is it necessary?

Oh great. Funkasaurus.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Very nice, a fatal four way.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh FFS. I've really lost interest in this gimmick. fpalm


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

YOU BRING IT FELLA :lol

It's nice to have two faces that are actually kind of cool/badass like Orton and Sheamus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The entrance just gets worse and worse.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

YES! CLAY!!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Then you have completely missed the point of Batman, he doesn't have any special powers, he's just a man in a mask with training.
> 
> It'd be like saying Sherlock Holmes is a superhero. Hell I only class Iron Man as a superhero as his suit gives him "superhuman" powers.
> 
> The entire ethos of Batman is that anyone can make a difference. Even the traditionally "morally corrupt" 1%. Even Alfred is a badass.


dude its just batman, he doesnt need superpowers to kick your ass, makes him even better infact. plus he's probly the smartist of all the heros and richist and most popular.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Naomi with the fresh Dark and Lovely relaxer and tightened weave. I appreciate her.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Good show so far, well its okay I guess. But people are right, it should be Johnny vs. Punk, not Cena. It would be a hundred times better.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Brodus Clay is turning heel soon.

You can just see the heel in him whenever he grins.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Broadus Clay out to do yet another fucking pointless squash .


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how they keep adding new elements to Brodus' entrance just to keep it from getting stale.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I like Brodus until the match starts.*


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

lol funkateers.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

that's how I walk out my house every day.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Funky Miz? Really?!?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

YESSS!!! THE MIZ!!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

MIZ!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz gonna fucking job to this FUCK? :lmao


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

nooooooooooooooooooo dont being jobbing to this assclown

cumon miz


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

fkn brodus service announcement wtf


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

DAT JOBBER


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Sheamus only has 25% of winning at OTL.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I physically cringed at that promo.

But I still want him to beat Miz.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh shit mothers day
Raw saved my ass


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

It's your favorite fuckosaurus. Fuckateer. LOL


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Miz jobbing? I love it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I totally called Miz getting squashed by Clay tonight :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Miz is jobbing to Brodus this week lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh. my. god...if the Miz loses. :lmao
He will officially need Coral to save his career.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

See?

*DAT HEEL!*


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

It's nice to see jobbers jobbing, but I'm kinda surprised. Shouldn't he be wearing an "Over the Limit" tshirt?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Funkasaurus meet jobosaurus


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Either they want to protect Del Rio or they don't trust him and Sheamus to carry the Smackdown main event at all, anyways Y2J is there to be pinned.


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

the miz is about to get stomped.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Brodus Clay is the Barney of the WWE.

Also, shut the fuck up, Miz.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

All jokes aside Sheamus/Orton looked pretty believable in that segment.

So we got a Smackdown Superstar fighting for the WWE Championship and RAW Superstar fighting for the World Heavyweight Championship?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Miz, if you want to be that cocky heel, get some mic skills.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

To those who hate this Raw, repeat after this:




I must not fear, fear is the mind killer. Fear is that little death that brings total oblivion.











I don't know why that came to me. Lack of sleep perhaps


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao funkateers. da fuck :lmao

Snoop's muscle with the PSA for mothers day :lmao


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

lol. King Hippo reference = Miz a new favorite.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone else wanna see Cena get a Boss Man Slam? I keep thinking he needs one.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO at Orton "YOU CLUMSY ASS"

PLEASE TURN ORTON HEEL!!!!!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, Miz jobbing? I love it.


Agreed.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Okay, I'll ignore the entire history of DC Comics.
> 
> You enjoy being Batman. Make sure to stop Lesnar.


At the core, Batman is just human, think Knightfall arc. He has no super powers, he doesn't heal rapidly (well he does inbetween different comics) he just has money, training, intelligence and toys.

In the end he becomes a broken man and can be replaced by Nightwing and even Azrael (I'm assuming JGL takes over as Batman in the new film as well as a mix between Dick and Azrael).


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh fuck. Brodus and Miz. *changes channel*


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Miz gets props for that Mike Tyson's punch out name drop. 
That game was so awesome when I was a kid.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL If I wanted to see King Hippo dance, I'd play Mike Tyson's Punch Out!!! :lmao


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

HE CAME TO JOB!!!


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

Mike Tyson's Punch Out reference!

*See avatar and username!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Gotta be the most over jobber in the WWE


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

THE MISS VS BRODUS CLAY

FROM HEADLINING WM TO JOBBING TO FUNKASAURUS

*FILES*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A real treat.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The lack of Bryan makes me not care for this RAW.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Somebody call Miz' momma and tell her he's jobbing out to the Funkasaurus!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Miz trash talking Brodus...one of the very few times I've actually been happy to see Miz on TV


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

im no miz fan, but jobbing him out to brodus fucking clay is awful. He deserves better.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> LOL If I wanted to see King Hippo dance, I'd play Mike Tyson's Punch Out!!! :lmao


That was great! Love the Miz!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is the first time in over 2years since i started watching wrestling again tha to have decided to go to bed than stay up for it. I will catch the rest tomorrow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Snoop we need you please. 


LadyCroft said:


> *I like Brodus until the match starts.*


:lol


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

"you bitches stay right there"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Oh. my. god...if the Miz loses. :lmao
> He will officially need Coral to save his career.


*:lmao goddamn! :lmao*


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Brodus getting tested!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

holt_hogan said:


> what the hell is that white suit pinned on the wall for?


It's his Wrestlemania suit, he wore it when his team beat Teddy's. It has a plaque that say "April 1sr, 2012" on it too. 

That along with the wave he does when he enters are my two favorite things about Johnny.


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK IS MIZ AND BRODUS CLAY DOING ON MY TV. FIRE THESE TWO USELESS MORONS...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Serpent01 said:


>


FUCKING AWESOME:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks like Ryder got shafted to Superstars again. He worked so hard to get off that damn show. Poor guy.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> The lack of Bryan makes me not care for this RAW.


you realize the guy he's going to be feuding with hasnt wrestled yet, right? Bryan to interfere in the ME bro...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is bad.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Fuckthissaurus and the Jizz need to just fall off the earth.


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

crown him miz


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Ryan said:


> At the core, Batman is just human, think Knightfall arc. He has no super powers, he doesn't heal rapidly (well he does inbetween different comics) he just has money, training, intelligence and toys.
> 
> In the end he becomes a broken man and can be replaced by Nightwing and even Azrael (I'm assuming JGL takes over as Batman in the new film as well as a mix between Dick and Azrael).


He's a SH. End of fucking discussion. 
Wait: http://batmanfeats.blogspot.com/

There, go try to do all of those feats, then he can be human.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If Brodus Clay is King Hippo-Guess who this is?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This. crowd. is. dead.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

What's worst than jobbing to Santino?
Well we got our answer here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I said last week that Khali Vs. Kane was the worst match of the year so far. This match is trying to top it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SP103 said:


> If Brodus Clay is King Hippo-Guess who this is?


Hornswoggle?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well for shows like this if the show is bad why should the crowd react to anything? Amber talking about who she would or would not have sex with has been more entertaining then this first hour tonight.


True... but I think part of the reason they can't book consistently is they expect constant reactions but never get it. So... they give up on actual good angles because the casuals just don't really care about the product overall.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn never noticed how big Namoi's tits are.


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

What a total waste of 5 minutes...WWE is in trouble.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

How has this made it to Raw, but Daniel Bryan (seemingly) hasn't?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

This booking makes ZERO sense.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

The Miz could use an entourage. It'd give some credibility again.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> This. crowd. is. dead.


No, it's just that they're sick of over-pushed, talentless, dangerous hacks and are wondering why Brodus Clay didn't squash this one.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

come on brotus! miz can't beat you!


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Brodus actually in a real match not some squash-fest.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Miz is pretty good in the ring. The guys carrying Brodus' fat clumsy ass rton


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

SP103 said:


> If Brodus Clay is King Hippo-Guess who this is?


Hornswoggle vs Lord Tensai
Edit - no wait, Tensai isn't built. Imma go with...well, damn the closest is Big Show (when he was the Giant in WCW) or Sheamus (hair is gone though).


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What creative genius thought this match would be a good idea? Wait, the same ones that thought Kane/Khali would be a good idea. These guys don't have a clue.

Miz lost.:lmao


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Call your momma


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Miz must watch the Off The Ropes Show on Youtube...Schlegdaddy's been making that King Hippo joke about Brodus for weeks now. It's old.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

This match would be 5 stars if they kept the camera angle on cam and nam


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
Who wants to see who I've been hanging with?

Who do you think guys?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Glad I didn't watch RAW tonight. From the comments in this thread it sounds awful.


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

Why the hell is this match not on SuperStars?!??? Words fail me...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was awful.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The fall of The Miz over this past year+ is one of the saddest yet greatest things I've seen.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Fuck that


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

PacoAwesome said:


> The lack of Bryan makes me not care for this RAW.


Yep. Watching Wreckless Eating now. Funny shit. Thank God that match ended.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

i like how brotus dances!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Brodus really shouldn't show his thighs... the good thing about that though is it can be used by me as an appetite suppressor. *


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

You have to be kidding me.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Miz doesn't deserve this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SAVE.MIZ.CORAL*


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

The new Goldberg unbeaten streak!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

One of the worst Raw's I've seen in years


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow....
Just...wow. Naomi's weave is swangin' though. That's Malaysian hair.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

That dance routine is nothing compared to Too Cool and Rikishi.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

So long Miz.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tedious said:


> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> Who wants to see who I've been hanging with?
> 
> Who do you think guys?


Brodus Clay's momma?

Or Paul fuckin Heyman.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh how the mighty have fallen, huh Miz?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That Brodus's longest match yet.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess these two are gonna be the new Bella Twins, seeing as though they got a lot of camera time tonight.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Damnit Poor Ryder.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Why in the blue hell did Miz do? Has he won since January?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

BURIED! Goodnight Miz


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao

Miz definitely isn't going anywhere soon


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Those repeating splits.....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CM PUNK BE TEASING BRAH'S!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

The only thing left off the Miz burial is being future endeavored.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Steph? Oh wait, no cleavage. Not interested.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

kids need to stop being pussies

enough of this bully campaign shit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, Miz has fallen so low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who the hell did he piss off?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> What creative genius thought this match would be a good idea? Wait, the same ones that thought Kane/Khali would be a good idea. These guys don't have a clue.
> 
> Miz lost.:lmao


Aren't the agents in charge of the matches?


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

what the fuck

who the hell bullied mark henry


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie needs to be on TV more


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I hate that fatty trash*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Can't fucking believe they're showing this after the things that happened tonight :lmao


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

"dont be a bully!!!" what a bunch of hypocritical bullshit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what they're doing to Miz is some cold blooded shit


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Damn, Miz has fallen so low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who the hell did he piss off?


Triple H


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

it is so good that wwe stands up against bullying. they are heroes


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Wouldn't this have been better in Feb?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

....But none of these bullying campaigns teach kids to stick up for themselves.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

HEYMAN'S THERE!

http://twitter.com/#!/CMPunk/status/199688152246521856


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

LINK said:


> Why in the blue hell did Miz do? Has he won since January?


He won against Zack Ryder on the Raw after WrestleMania.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

At least this isn't Cyber Bullying; the most laughable of pathetic bullying campaigns.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm not a Miz fan at all. But good god. He at least shows more talent and ability than Brodus. Head butt, suplex, squash.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

"I learned that fighting is not the answer"

From a wrestler.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> The Miz doesn't deserve this.


Agreed. There are literally thousands of deserving wrestlers in America that have ten times the talent, are better on the mic, are more charismatic, and can actually wrestle, yet WWE gives this guy a job and puts him on TV?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Evil Ed said:


> Damn never noticed how big Namoi's tits are.


*It's because they weren't always that big.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lesson of Life = Tattletaling makes bullying worse. TRUST ME! It only makes it worse!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man, those girls know how to drop it pretty hard. Vince got crazy jungle fever. 


KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao The fall of The Miz over this past year+ is one of the saddest yet greatest things I've seen.


Agreed.

The anti-bullying campaign is so hilarious because people get bullied on WWE TV all the time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Fighting is not the answer to all problems."

Taught to kids by a man who puts people in a hall of pain.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

https://twitter.com/#!/CMPunk/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com/ZceW9UCW PAUL HEYMAN OMFG HOLY SHIT


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Tedious said:


> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> Who wants to see who I've been hanging with?
> 
> Who do you think guys?


John Cena.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

How can a wrestling company promote anti bullying? The market is a bunch of bullying sociopaths.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

We need Lesnar to do one of the "Be a Star" promos for the lolz


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

HEYMAN IS BACK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mark Henry and Stephanie were in the Bronx? Did they go to Riverdale Bronx or Black Bronx?


TheDeadMan86 said:


> *SAVE.MIZ.CORAL*


More charisma in one boob than all of those bitches combined. 
"I don't wrestle. I beat bitches up."


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Bullying is bad unless you're CM Punk. Then it's perfectly fine to mock someone's voice, call them stupid, and laugh at them for not having any friends.

CM Bully.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

This Raw is so lackluster, I wish WCW was still around.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The WWE should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> kids need to stop being pussies
> 
> enough of this bully campaign shit


Agreed :batista3


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

these bully campaign promos reminds me of something I saw on PBS when I was a kid.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Damn, Miz has fallen so low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who the hell did he piss off?


Still being punished for that botch maybe?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

the Miz will not be get any push to the main event this year.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OH SHIT PAUL HEYMAN


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Paul fucking Heyman is here.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Up next.. Here Comes The Pain.

Here comes... Paul Heyman.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tedious said:


> "I learned that fighting is not the answer"
> 
> From a wrestler.


Remember kids, it's not really fighting if you're professionally trained in how to perform these moves. Stay safe, don't try this at home.
Up next? A man who got his arm broken!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> He's a SH. End of fucking discussion.
> Wait: http://batmanfeats.blogspot.com/
> 
> There, go try to do all of those feats, then he can be human.


Most of those feats involve stamina/agility/strength which come from his training/toys.

Again, he's only human behind the mask. The only thing that can be construed as a superhero is the symbol he has become.

He relies on tactics, training and psychological warfare as well as intelligence. I'm not going to continue to argue my point but in no way is Batman a superhero. A superhero would be defined as a hero with superpowers.

Yes he is the goddamned Batman but not a superhero.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Paul Heyman? HELL YEAH!


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> HEYMAN'S THERE!
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/CMPunk/status/199688152246521856


he needs to be on raw every week doing something.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

greendude11 said:


> He won against Zack Ryder on the Raw after WrestleMania.


Anyone else?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

ToddTheBod said:


> John Cena.


Via satellite.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LINK said:


> Why in the blue hell did Miz do? Has he won since January?


He won last week....


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Damn, Miz has fallen so low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who the hell did he piss off?


probably didn't want to sleep with Pat Patterson.. He has a hotter french Quebecer at home.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Most of those feats involve stamina/agility/strength which come from his training/toys.
> 
> Again, he's only human behind the mask. The only thing that can be construed as a superhero is the symbol he has become.
> 
> ...


No superpowers = not a superhero. Now, Captain America on the other hand, that's a real superhero.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

FUCK YEAH HEYMAN IS BACK!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Miz should never have became WWE Champion.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

I love how they go straight from an anti-bullying video package to Lesnar breaking Triple H's arm. Do they seriously not see the irony themselves backing an anti-bullying campaign?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> HEYMAN'S THERE!
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/CMPunk/status/199688152246521856


If this is real, maybe something can get salvaged?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wsupden said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/CMPunk/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com/ZceW9UCW PAUL HEYMAN OMFG HOLY SHIT


He's either trolling or really fucking stupid.


----------



## Master Dater (Jan 19, 2012)

Tedious said:


> Paul fucking Heyman is here.


wtf who is that?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And you know this Raw is mediocre when I've spent the last 20 minutes arguing comic books


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Wsupden said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/CMPunk/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com/ZceW9UCW PAUL HEYMAN OMFG HOLY SHIT


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

All this unnecessary Miz burying is making me really like him for some reason. At least he got to do a good promo.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Most of those feats involve stamina/agility/strength which come from his training/toys.
> 
> Again, he's only human behind the mask. The only thing that can be construed as a superhero is the symbol he has become.
> 
> ...


Really? Let's fucking end this: http://www.dccomics.com/characters/batman

End of discussion. DC say he's one. Your opinion is void.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> More charisma in one boob than all of those bitches combined.
> "I don't wrestle. I beat bitches up."


lol
Hell yeah.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

CM Punks trolling


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

PAUL FUCKING HEYMEN


FUCK YES SDIOAFJOAIOFGAAQGIA


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Bullying is bad unless you're CM Punk. Then it's perfectly fine to mock someone's voice, call them stupid, and laugh at them for not having any friends.
> 
> CM Bully.


*Or if you're John Cena.*


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

HEYMAN IS HERE ON RAW!!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Be a star....


A moonstar....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Mark Henry and Stephanie were in the Bronx? Did they go to Riverdale Bronx or Black Bronx?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

holy fuck! Paul E!!!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

awww fuck, cm punk u jackass just ruined what would have been a huge mark out moment for me

dickhead


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Come on Khali and Ryder still need matches.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I just realised that this crowd is gonna completely suck if Heyman comes out


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

If Paul Heyman is on Raw tonight, this show will be the greatest Raw in years.....


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> *kids need to stop being pussies*
> 
> enough of this bully campaign shit


Yeah. This should be the campaign. They should just kick bullies in the nuts.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Or if you're John Cena.*


John Bully? Bully Cena?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Most of those feats involve stamina/agility/strength which come from his training/toys.
> 
> Again, he's only human behind the mask. The only thing that can be construed as a superhero is the symbol he has become.
> 
> ...


Iron Man doesn't have super powers technically.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> We need Lesnar to do one of the "Be a Star" promos for the lolz


*"OH HELL NAW!"* /Booker T voice


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I wish you all could see the local commercial for No Way Out...so many Yes! moments lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

How awesome would it be if Heyman turned out to be a manager for Rollins or Ambrose?


Fuck, that would be AWESOME


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> HEYMAN'S THERE!
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/CMPunk/status/199688152246521856


Headed to the ring???


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

It is the most talked about because it is absolutely awful.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Unbelievable. I go to my bed and Paul Haymen is there :lol


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

LINK said:


> Anyone else?


He defeated Santino last week in a Beat the Clock Challenge match.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow. Paul Heyman appearing?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shouldn't Miz be like a favored son by Laurinitas since Miz won him the GM Position of both shows.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If Brock Lesnar isn't going to be on WWE Television for a good while, why are they recapping his latest run?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bork Laser brings the payne.... the house of payne!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey is that guy that guy from Mayweather's entourage!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NikkiSixx said:


> John Bully? Bully Cena?


*Big Bad Bully Cena the cool kids call him as they are giving him their lunch money.*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Serpent01 said:


> HEYMAN IS HERE ON RAW!!


Aw, shit. That would be awesome.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Heyman isn't there, Punk is going a troll job


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Paul Heyman to control Brock. Wow so happy. :no:


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i guess punk spoiled heyman surprise so people won't tune out during the recap they saw several times already


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

God damnit Punk, I would have liked it to be a surprise.

Also what I find funny: 
"You're stupid and ugly and you have no friends" as a face, it's corny and terrible and he's a bully.
"You're stupid and ugly and you have no friends" as a heel, oh man what a clever fucking guy he's the best I love heelz~


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Unbelievable. I go to my bed and Paul Haymen is there :lol


Is he sleeping or waiting for you?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd laugh if this was a cheap attempt from Punk to geta viewership boost for his main event segment lol

I doubt that Heyman is on RAW


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why would Heyman make his way to the ring?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Well apart from the last year in which it's been called Raw super show trips.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I feel like Heyman isn't actually there. :lmao


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

that cracking noise was pretty funny


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

hahah. They actually piped in a bone cracking in the recap.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tony Tornado said:


> Is he sleeping or waiting for you?


You guys are sharp tonight. :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Really? Let's fucking end this: http://www.dccomics.com/characters/batman
> 
> End of discussion. DC say he's one. Your opinion is void.


My opinion is that Batman has no superpowers as I've stated and to me that means he is not a superhero. Just a man and a bad ass mother fucker at that!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm This Triple H shit again.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

At least HHH didn't get anal bleeding.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Tony Tornado said:


> Is he sleeping or waiting for you?


I meant to say he is here on raw. Stupid predictive text :cuss:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I love it when WWE shows the audience's reaction to Hunter being 'broken'.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Guys wasn't Heyman at Titan Towers doing voiceovers w/ Punk for his new DVD, heard this on some site. Don't know if credible but would seem logical.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Next week, Cole interviews Trips via satellite.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

He's fine. He's carrying Mayweather's belt with Bieber.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Trips sellig dat arm 'injury' like a PRO.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

lol it has a timer.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DAT PICTURE :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hunter looks like a goof with that and the suit on.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Mark Henry and Stephanie were in the Bronx? Did they go to Riverdale Bronx or Black Bronx?
> 
> 
> More charisma in one boob than all of those bitches combined.
> "I don't wrestle. I beat bitches up."


That's because you can't wrestle with boobs that big!! LOL


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Ryan said:


> My opinion is that Batman has no superpowers as I've stated and to me that means he is not a superhero. Just a man and a bad ass mother fucker at that!


Your opinion is allowed. Your opinion is not a fact. DC states he is a superhero; so he is one.


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

paul heyman representing Brock


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Heyman!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

His lawyers get theme music?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Lesnar trolling crowd?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol no pop for lesnar


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nevermind. :argh:


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy fuck. HE IS HERE!!!!!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Punked Up said:


> Guys wasn't Heyman at Titan Towers doing voiceovers w/ Punk for his new DVD, heard this on some site. Don't know if credible but would seem logical.


From what I read in a few articles, yes he was.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

PAUL HEYMAN!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

FUCKING HEYMAN!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Is Heyman the "legal representative"? Classic. :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LESNAR! :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> God damnit Punk, I would have liked it to be a surprise.
> 
> Also what I find funny:
> "You're stupid and ugly and you have no friends" as a face, it's corny and terrible and he's a bully.
> "You're stupid and ugly and you have no friends" as a heel, oh man what a clever fucking guy he's the best I love heelz~


Bang on! Lol I actually remember the entire forum praising punk when he said that line to big show! Two faced bitches


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

There he is. lol


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

holy shit


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

holy shit!!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Punk wasn't joking. Holy shit!!! :shocked:


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

HOLY SHIT 
HEYMAN!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

SHIT!!!!!!!! HE'S HERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

FUCK U CM PUNK FOR RUINING THIS SHIT FOR ME...I could have marked but I was silent.......


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why would Punk spoil something like that? Moron.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

No reaction? Fuck this crowd.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Heyman is back!


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well what do ya know it really is Paul Heyman.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fucking shit...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well, well, well....


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

YES!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW PAUL HEYMAN!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

HOLY SHIT, ITS HEYMAN


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

OH SHIT! Paul fucking Heyman!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

FUCK YES for Heyman.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cole just said "Oh my God" the same way he did when Kane returned. Lol.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

this is a mark out moment brah


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

He is here


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Heyman fuck yes


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

aww sht please put that cap back on


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

YES


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh shit Paul Heyman


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

ECW ECW


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh wow and the shit just gets cornier and cornier........


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

No reaction. Fuck this crowd right in the ass.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

MARKING OUT!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

HEYMAN!!!! YES!!!! MARK OUT!!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

crowd is so dead fuck you north carolina


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Heyman is back to carry Lesnar on his back


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow bad pop; shit crowd.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PAUL E. DANGEROUSLY!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

God, I love the way he says "BROCK LESNAR!"


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

YES, its Paul!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

And the crowd doesn't give a shit...oh wwe..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Raw just got saved. 

A holy shit moment.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't believe CM Punk spoilt it. He MUST have been told to put it.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Ohh my godddd


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

FORUM CRASH!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Punk spoiled it because WWE told him to, because they posted it on their Facebook account as well.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I the only one who loves Heyman on the Mic?


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

WTF is wrong with this crowd! Huge mark out moment!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Finally something to care about in this Lesnar storyline.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Heyman!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

preach, Paul E!!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh snap. His hairline is still better than Lebrons.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And now I give no fucks when I really, really should.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol WWE realizes Lesnar can NOT cut a promo so they bring in the master, Paul "I'll bust your " Heyman "if you don't shut your mouth, bitch"*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

HEYMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

PAUL FUCKING HEYMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL IS THIS CROWD!??! 

IT'S FUCKING PAUL HEYMAN!!!!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

HEYMAN TRUTH


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

paul please stay dont leave wwe to the idiots in charge atm D:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Marking out for Heyman.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

CM Punk is a true dick for spoiling this...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heyman just went there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe what I'm seeing.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I've missed this man. Just an effortless understanding of the business.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

HEYYYMANNNN!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Wonder how much he got paid for this..


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Punk spoiled this on twitter. So...


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

NC used to have great crowds
Flair Country

blame Vince. this is what he wants. wrestling is dead


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Heyman still has it


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

HEYMAN HEYMAN HEYMAN


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This is how you work a mic.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Holy shit!!!!! Heyman!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Not sure if everyone there knows who Heyman is, but he can certainly gain instant heat.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

HEYMAN!!!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

BOOO BOOO this is BOOO BOOO fuck this BOOO BOOO


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Heyman is such a natural troll ! Completely awesome ! :lmao


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

IM MARKIN OUT BRO!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Why does Big Johnny promo destroy the forums but Heyman does not? Damn, even my stream died as so many people have just started viewing


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HEYMAN!!!! OH...MY...GOD!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Heyman proving why Lesnar needs him.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Blah blah blah fuck brock lesnar


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

BROCK LESNAR IS FEELING FEELINGS! HE SHOULD NOT FEEL FEELINGS!

Heyman is bewitched, he is feeling feelings.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Paul E. Speaks the truth.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Today's WWE is so 'image conscious" 

That is the most truthful statement on WWE television since Punk's tirades from last year.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Hornswoggle to interrupt.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WWE needs to stop the social media crap... and really, this crowd just sucks. They should have waited til a Chicago or New York crowd for this... fuck casual crowds.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

YES!!!!


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

Heyman is great on the mic


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

How dare this crowd boo Brock Lesnar!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

The fact that people in the crowd don't know who Heyman is, is pathetic.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Crowds these days are pretty hit or miss, most of the time you get lame crowds like this one. Occasionally you'll get a good lively crowd.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

this crowd is annoying


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

C'mon Paul gimme a " Eeeeeeeee ceeeeee dubbbbbble you" for old times sake...


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Amber B said:


> And now I give no fucks when I really, really should.


Punk didn't ruin anything, he just made people more anxious to what the surprise was.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heyman has been holding on to those strands of hair since 1995. He should just go the Tony Little route and hat that shit again....then go rewrite Smackdown..oh yeah and Raw...because it kinda needs it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TripleG said:


> "Today's WWE is so 'image conscious"
> 
> That is the most truthful statement on WWE television since Punk's tirades from last year.


So true.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fucking loving this! Fuck this crowd! Heyman is king!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

My god how I've missed this man. One of the best mic workers in the business and one of the best minds in the business.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

RKO920 said:


> The fact that people in the crowd don't know who Heyman is, is pathetic.


Or it's just that they're new fans.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Heyman needs to brush his teeth more.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Heyman should of took the paper out of his pocket and read "RAHARHHARAHRARAHRAHRAHRAHRAHRAHRAHRAHAAARRRRRRRRRAHRAH"


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> WWE needs to stop the social media crap... and really, this crowd just sucks. They should have waited til a Chicago or New York crowd for this... fuck casual crowds.


This, fucking this. Imagine the reaction if he showed up at Extreme Rules....


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

...this fucking crowd


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Such a shame that this is probably one of the only times we'll see Heyman in the WWE for a while, and it's in front of this crowd.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This why I think all those backstage rumors about Brock flipping out and throwing a tantrum are all a work.

Nevermind lol


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

The man still knows how to work the mic. Show em how its done. Shame this crowd is not into it. Probably dont know who he is smh


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

This crowd is one of the most embarrassing things I've ever seen on WWE programming and that says a lot.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This is fucking awesome, man.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

funny no matter how casual the crowd is, all these fucking idiots kno the "WHAT" chant


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

am i the only one who wants Brock?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so Paul Heyman is brock lesnar, and he quits? what the fuck is going on here?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

This is bizarre.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

They just write Lesnar off or?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well.. um... that sucks.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Paul Heyman should consider boxley hair restoration


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

huh. Wonder if it was only a one month trying type of deal.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nearly an hour inside the Cell? Try about 31 minutes. 

Lesnar will be back though.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

don't leave paul!!


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't care about the crowd, just love seeing Paul.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

That. Was. F'N. Epic. I, wow...awesome.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Crowd was awful.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

"Lesnar quits". YAY!

Okay, this crowd is fucking retarded and stupid.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love you Heyman but Lesnar's promo 2 weeks ago was one of the greatest promos I have ever seen. Not even joking.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Lesnar quit before HHH could bury him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"Quit". LOL he'll be back by Summerslam time. This crowd reminds me of late 80's NWA crowds when Flair or a heel would be cutting an interview promo.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Part Time Contract


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Haha that is what I am talking about!


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Didn't Brock sign a contract for only 30 appearances? So is this their way of writing him off TV for awhile?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Even though I know it's the angle, damn I really wish Lesnar did leave. He's such a yawn.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Heyman has been holding on to those strands of hair since 1995. He should just go the *Tony Little* route and hat that shit again....then go rewrite Smackdown..oh yeah and Raw...because it kinda needs it.












:lmao my mom used to have the Tony Little Gazelle :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Let's show a recap of a recap of what happened earlier this evening, first this recap.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Someone flipped the fuck out when I mentioned Lesnar's part time contract last week. 

How you feeling now dumbass? That's 2 Raw's since returning he's not been on.. And clearly written off for the time being.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Pfft Hunter will make Brock honour his "contract" until he can get revenge.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

good to see Heyman back, but I feel this is a one off


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wish Heyman would of just shoot on the WWE just then, just for a little while...


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

A recap of Johnny Ace in a nutshell.

Did Lawler just say Handicap match?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Lesnar is legitimately gone eh? Good riddance Brock...


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> I love you Heyman but Lesnar's promo 2 weeks ago was one of the greatest promos I have ever seen. Not even joking.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

2>1!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HEYMAN IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

Crowds destroy these live wrestling events....

WWE should only stick to cities that bring the heat...Chicago, NY, Philly...Miami was good after Mania....it just makes for a better show. This crowd has put this show on a downer.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

Great if Brock is really gone then Wrestling just got boring yet again.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Where the fuck is Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, cause you can just "Quit" when you have a SIGNED CONTRACT WITH A COMPANY.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"YERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR FIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRED."

How many times did Vince snarl that out? Come on WWE, if Lesnar was supposed to make WWE more believable, why are you pulling pale imitations of gimmicks you were doing 15 years ago?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Nearly an hour inside the Cell? Try about 31 minutes.
> 
> Lesnar will be back though.


Probably attacking Cena after the match with Johnny Ace on the ppv or the night after. If Heyman stays it gets rid of Lensar's weakness with promos but I don't know what he brings beyond that with they way they're booking just about everything right now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao do you people seriously think that was a shoot? Come on...geeez. *


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

You can't expect the crowd to pop loud when so many young fans are in the audience now. Most kids weren't even alive when ECW was around. WWE probably doesn't even realize this.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

what a stupid crowd aside from a few smarks chanting ECW. Great segment though. Not many with the mic skills of Heymen from the era of old.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Raw needs more instability... More Kurt Angle


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao do you people seriously think that was a shoot? Come on...geeez. *


Who said it was a shoot?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> "Lesnar quits". YAY!
> 
> Okay, this crowd is fucking retarded and stupid.


yup. i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

WWE please hire Heyman

the crowd was awful btw, got a nice pop when he introduced himself but then went down hill after that


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

I wasn't around when Paul Heyman was. Gotta admit the guy had my attention. Great on the mic. To bad it was too short lived to save the show with that ending. Damn.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Fuck this, back to Taxi Driver.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Stupid fucking crowd 

Heyman just owned that promo fucking GOLD!!! still marking out


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's funny that some people on here can watch professional wrestling, knowing it's professional wrestling and still wonder if something is a work or not... *


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Fantastic work from Heyman. This crowd makes me wanna commit suicide. Oh and Lesnar "quitting" now allows WWE to keep him off TV for as long as they want. I expect to see him back for SummerSlam to face The Game. Trips' ego won't let Lesnar get the last laugh on him. The comment about him not being able to last a minute in a fight with Lesnar adds fuel to the fire.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao my mom used to have the Tony Little Gazelle :lmao


Who the fuck is that? It looks like someone's badly photoshopped a head on Triple H's body


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao do you people seriously think that was a shoot? Come on...geeez. *


no way it was, I mean he said "WWE Universe"


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

PAUL MOTHERFUCKING HEYMAN

I just lost my voice marking the fuck out. I don't remember ever marking out more than that.

Thank you, WWE, for this moment. Even if no one else cares. Heyman:me::Jesus:Christians


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Pro Cena crowd = Shitty Raw.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow this Raw is probably one of the worst I ever seen.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

So....Paul Heyman comes out....cuts a -GREAT- promo....and the crowd is completely dead for it? Then they boo Lesnar?

I thought my home state could show a bit more respect, then again, too many casuals in the crowd, NOT ENOUGH SMARKS!

PLEASE HAVE THE NEXT PPV AT MSG!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

God damn I swear, if for some reason I ever fall into a lot of money, I'm giving it all to Heyman to run a wrestling promotion.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd be happy with Heyman coming back and cutting promos and being Brock's mouthpiece/representative/proxy every week


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is why people rag on kids and casuals. THey make for terrible fans overall. While some will become or are fans of wrestling, most are just there for a few things and it shows... tonight is just a disgrace and the crowd should be blackballed.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

It was so awesome to see Paul Heyman
Shit crowd though;didn't know who he was.
I wonder why they didn't wait until next week when RAW is going to be in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's funny that some people on here can watch professional wrestling, knowing it's professional wrestling and still wonder if something is a work or not... *


I don't think anyone actually said it was a shoot...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I wish WWE would forget about Lesnar and spend whatever big bucks are needed to have Heyman book everything.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

WWE needs those dates for Road to Wrestlemania 29. That's all. Bringing back Heyman is a very good move. Now if you don't get Lesnar at least you get Heyman.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Still marking out. Paul Fucking Heyman!

Did Lawler just say handicap?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm guessing Punk will be facing Tensai and Bryan


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

why couldnt they just leave brock lesner as some bad mother fucker who just came in and destroyed people then left the ring... Goldberg style. Instead they had to over think the shit and ruin it.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

LINK said:


> Wow this Raw is probably one of the worst I ever seen.


If i had a dollar every time someone has said that...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WellThisSucks said:


> Crowds destroy these live wrestling events....
> 
> WWE should only stick to cities that bring the heat...Chicago, NY, Philly...Miami was good after Mania....it just makes for a better show. This crowd has put this show on a downer.


The crowd was given shit for an hour and 30 minutes. Of course they stopped caring. You want them to get a boner for one segment of Heyman. They're jaded. North Carolina wrestling fans are super passionate and love their wrestling...they didn't get that tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's funny that some people on here can watch professional wrestling, knowing it's professional wrestling and still wonder if something is a work or not... *


That's when it's good. When they can fool the "smarter" fans. I loved Punk's promo, this promo, and many things like this because it makes me just go with the flow. I don't know... I can't guess. And it's wonderful that way.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It's so easy to predict.

They just advertised a Triple H promo for next week. Next week, Triple H will come out and say "Brock, you have a signed contract. You just can't quit. You'll be forced to compete or you'll be sued for all your worth". Triple H gives him till SummerSlam to give his decision.

Brock eventually comes back before SummerSlam, and challenges Triple H to a match and goes over. BAM. Predictable.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

It's Ricky from Barbershop


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

who the heck are these two guys


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

who the fk are these dudes


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh man big shit... There goes my last fuck I had to give...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

holycityzoo said:


> God damn I swear, if for some reason I ever fall into a lot of money, I'm giving it all to Heyman to run a wrestling promotion.


Say goodbye to your fucking money forever. :lmao


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> This is why people rag on kids and casuals. THey make for terrible fans overall. While some will become or are fans of wrestling, most are just there for a few things and it shows... tonight is just a disgrace and the crowd should be blackballed.


Yep, could you imagine the reaction if Heyman showed up at WM or the follwing RAW? Man would've been insane.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Big Show heel turn?


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Using a Homestuck quote...

WHO
ARE
THESE
DOUCHEBAGS


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

who the fuck are these ......s


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

M. Ealy!!!!!!!!! That's my future baby daddy.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Who are these guys? This is fucking stupid.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

WTF is this?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I see WWE lets new USA Channel actors practice on Raw.

Edit: USA's got a new show, their appearance here is promotional.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Who are these famous celebs?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

What is this? awesome. 

Go away Eve.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Getting bored quickly. Daniel Bryan needs to come out during the CM Punk/Tensai match.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

FIRE BIG SHOW!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

psx71 said:


> It's so easy to predict.
> 
> They just advertised a Triple H promo for next week. Next week, Triple H will come out and say "Brock, you have a signed contract. You just can't quit. You'll be forced to compete or you'll be sued for all your worth". Triple H gives him till SummerSlam to give his decision.
> 
> Brock eventually comes back before SummerSlam, and challenges Triple H to a match and goes over. BAM. Predictable.


Nothing in wrestling is unpredictable anymore.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at Big Show being scared of Eve.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Holy shit this is beyond bad.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

That will definitely make me watch that show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hajduk1911 said:


> who the heck are these two guys


The guys from Psychic.

I think.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

This whole Big Show/Eve thing needs to turn into a running gag. That shit would get hilarious :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, wtf was that about?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> Pro Cena crowd = Shitty Raw.


Yeah. How dare they cheer a top babyface.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Luckily we got that Heyman promo or this would be one of the most forgettable Raws in recent memory and we had Ziggler and Jericho win their matches and possibly Punk too.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

This is where Bryan appears?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I do believe those are the two guys from the new U.S.A. show. Nobody cares.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes Yes Yes Yes


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"CM Punk is Straightedge"

What a stupid sign.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL at the girl carrying the CM Punk is SRAIGHT EDGE... spell check?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LINK said:


> Wow this Raw is probably one of the worst I ever seen.


There's been far worst.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

There you go all you db whiners


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

AND Daniel Bryan? Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, didn't they announce it as a handicap match before the break?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Huge pop for D-Bry in Flair country. 

*FILED*


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

We had a break literally 4 fucking minutes ago....


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

dat D-bry 

and another fkn ad


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DANIEL BRYAN 1111111

"YES" CHANTS. FUCKING AWESOME :lmao


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, no promo time for Daniel Bryan tonight, wtf? He's the no.1 contender...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Finally some Daniel Bryan!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

i want to see steph come in and take over for that guy.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

MY GOD more commercials? REALLY? Really? we just came back from break like 5 seconds ago. FFFFFFFFFFfffffffffffuuuuuu


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't imagine how awesome that segment would've been in front of a Chicago or New York crowd. I hope this wasn't his only appearance this year.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*break, big show, break*

Okay, makes sense.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Bryan should kick Tensai's head off and then do the code of honor handshake with Punk.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> Pro Cena crowd = Shitty Raw.


Yeah. How dare they cheer a top babyface.

I swear to god, the comments keep getting dumber.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You can tell who are the smarks there... soon as DB is announced you can hear them XD


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Phillies3:16 said:


> There you go all you db whiners


Do you know what you did there?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I forgot Brock is only paid for a certain AMOUNT of appearances, this "i quit" thing now makes sense, could be a swerve


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Say goodbye to your fucking money forever. :lmao


^ This. LOL

Heyman is a great booker, worst promoter ever. Vince had to bankroll ECW for years just to keep it alive.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

A lot of people here need to get it through their thick heads -- WWE is the perfect platform to take on bullying. On a WWE show, it's adults acting, making it look real. On a school playground, it's that same mentality that is worshipped and made a REAL way of life.

So...what better group than the WWE stars themselves to make that difference clear to young people who don't know any better?


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't know about you guys but...

WWE is feeling so fucking artificial right now... Even with lesnar around there was asbolutely no legit juice coming out of ANYTHING


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*YES YES YES YES YES


I either was just diddlin' myself or I saw Daniel Bryan.... or both.*


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's funny that some people on here can watch professional wrestling, knowing it's professional wrestling and still wonder if something is a work or not... *


Right like the Montreal Screwjob. I'm trolling because I think every little detail is a work because that's the business.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Where's Raw tonight? This crowd sucks


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

This will be a short match, Raw is almost over at this point.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Tony Tornado said:


> Bryan should kick Tensai's head off and then do the code of honor handshake with Punk.


Yeah, I'm hoping he pulls a "I want him healthy for the match" storylines since they are even friends on WWE still. Heels and faces being friends is possible!!!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> *break, big show, break*
> 
> Okay, makes sense.


Maybe Punks gain will be more than 100k in the main event now.:troll


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

MVPBallin said:


> Where's Raw tonight? This crowd sucks


North Carolina


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

dan_marino said:


> The guys from Psychic.
> 
> I think.


LOL. Not just wrong, but you even got that show's name wrong.

Stars of a new USA show called Common Law.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Punked Up said:


> Yeah. How dare they cheer a top babyface.
> 
> I swear to god, the comments keep getting dumber.


His point is... is that most pro cena cities are filled with actual fans. They come and cheer Cena and maybe orton then sit on their damn hands because they aren't there for the product. THey are casuals. It's pretty much true... pro Cena crowds tend to suck most of the show.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

King already spoiled that swerve earlier if you were paying attention.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't believe I seen my eyes lol. I marked out for Heyman.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

LOL DB got jobber's enterance.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This Raw sucks


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

No entrance for Bryan? Really?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Neither got an entrance? Kinda lame.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. No entrance for the heels. Bryan marks mad lol. They had to cut for time I guess.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Not even a Daniel Bryan entrance....UGH


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

jobber entrance


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Albert looks uncomfortable with those giant armbands.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow Bryant got the jobber entrance guess we have to cover up the yes chants


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well this sucks. I was looking forward to Tensai/Punk.

Go away Bryan.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Jobber entrances ftw


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Lost my sound. Grr.....................


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Damn. No entrance for the heels. Bryan marks mad lol. They had to cut for time I guess.


Let's face it.
Big Show laughing with two idiots -> everything else.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Will we see Super Punk win?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Might be a while before Punk closes RAW again. So savor this.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

No entrances for ads? Fuck this company!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *YES YES YES YES YES
> 
> 
> I either was just diddlin' myself or I saw Daniel Bryan.... or both.*


I say the former


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

octagon888 said:


> A lot of people here need to get it through their thick heads -- *WWE is the perfect platform to take on bullying. * On a WWE show, it's adults acting, making it look real. On a school playground, it's that same mentality that is worshipped and made a REAL way of life.
> 
> So...what better group than the WWE stars themselves to make that difference clear to young people who don't know any better?


WWE's idea of bullying is calling someone fucking names

Neither WWE nor the fucking mainstream media know fucking shit about bullying, don't make me puke, when you want to adress the REAL bullying then make your preety campaign, until then? stop wasting my fucking time


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS. SO MUCH SHIT AND DANIEL BRYAN "THE NUMBER 1 CONTENDER" DOESN'T EVEN GET AN ENTRANCE?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

North Carolina fans-Stuck in November 2011 when Punk was megaover and nobody gave two fucks about Daniel Bryan. 

This is why the North won.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm still rolling at anyone giving Heyman their money. I wouldn't even give him Monopoly money. Fuck that I wouldn't even give him The Game of Life money. 


MVPBallin said:


> Where's Raw tonight? This crowd sucks


The crowd and the show has something in common then.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Why the fuck is fucking Albert in the main event in 2012?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

And the WWE just love spoiling things huh? Smh. I am waiting for a Heyman and HHH confrontation next week


----------



## WellThisSucks (May 4, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> *Well this sucks*. I was looking forward to Tensai/Punk.
> 
> Go away Bryan.


What?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Why does the crowd suck? Because they don't cheer for the heels? Get real, the crowd is fine.



WellThisSucks said:


> What?


:lmao Love it.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Why does Tensai get a "worshipper?" Is he supposed to be a God? I want Bryan to put them both in the Yes Lock to end the show.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

lol jobber entrance


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

He lost the SUPER part on his way to Japan.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> Yeah. How dare they cheer a top babyface.
> 
> I swear to god, the comments keep getting dumber.


What else are they cheering or booing or even giving much of a fuck about?

Sorry for making a 'dumb' comment and actually wanting a bit of an atmosphere when I watch a wrestling show fpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I'm still rolling at anyone giving Heyman their money. I wouldn't even give him Monopoly money. Fuck that I wouldn't even give him The Game of Life money.
> 
> 
> The crowd and the show has something in common then.


I would trade Electric Company and Baltic Ave for a Heyman.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

greendude11 said:


> Albert looks uncomfortable with those giant armbands.


:lmao the armbands aren't the reason. He's just not good


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Daniel Bryan looks concerned...


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Punk seems to be growing the hobo beard.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

DB looks so worried; WHY I GOTZ NOT CHANTZ?

He needs to learn that the crowd is shit.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

both bryan and tensai got entrances during the break i saw it on sky italia


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

LINK said:


> Lost my sound. Grr.....................


*The small blessings in life huh? now you don't have to hear King.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tedious said:


> Why the fuck is fucking Albert in the main event in 2012?


LSD is a hell of a drug


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

The crowd has been bad after that opening pop for Punk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How many tag matches have their been tonight?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Uneventful Raw really, but interesting to see Paul Heyman back. He should take Cole's job.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Good seeing Punk main event tonight.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

DANIEL BRYAN WATCHES GOSSIP GIRL Sign lol
He doesn't even own a tv!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> What else are they cheering or booing or even giving much of a fuck about?
> 
> Sorry for making a 'dumb' comment and actually wanting a bit of an atmosphere when I watch a wrestling show fpalm


Okay, sorry. My comment wasn't worded right, nor do I think I understood yours correctly. Sorry.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Bulldog = holding the guy's head so it doesn't hit the mat.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *The small blessings in life huh? now you don't have to hear King.*


You are actually right. What was I thinking? LOL


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

TripleG said:


> How many tag matches have their been tonight?


Three, I believe.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk Splooge-O-Meter: 3
Bryan Swoon-O-Meter: 8


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Man i could just play WWE 12 audio clips of king and those would sound even better than the actual King


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice botched slam there.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well at least we get to see Bryan tonight.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol botch


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao Tensai. That looked awful.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Punk should win with anaconda vise as I really don't like the Go to sleep!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Green Mist to the forehead.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow Punk, way to sandbag.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What was that botch about?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The green mist causes vision impairment, so that's why he rubs it on his hand and rubs the forehead rather than the eyes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was a terrible tree slam.

And a meh ending to the match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, that was botch.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

He got tanned and Punk botched yet again.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The WWE Champion...putting over Albert in 2012. Oh WWE.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

The YES from DB makes it worth it


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wouldn't it have made more sense to either:

Have Bryan get the pin to make it look like he has a chance 

or

Punk win to further the tension between him and Ace?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I like that he lost actually.... usually they've had the faces fight their way out of that...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Tensai is like umaga 2.0


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

LMAO at the little kid randomly running around and YESING in the front crowd.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This Tensai gimmick gotta go. The fuck is WWE thinking. Just use his A-Train name.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well at least we get to see Bryan tonight.


This and Heyman. Best parts of the night.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

CM Punk sandbagged. Maybe he's pissed with jobbing to a fat joke which is why he spoiled it earlier.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Albert is a BADASS. :lol:lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm sorry, but that green mist has to be an illegal weapon in a Singles Match. Shouldn't that be a disqualification?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol ya smart thinking wwe don't show the replay of that botched slam.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Punk just didn't really jump...don't know why


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Fuck this. Why are they making this nobody go over legit superstars? Go away Albert, Karl Anderson misses you.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Of course they skip the botch slam from the replay next time we see it, it will be in botchamania


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

NO!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is what RAW SHOULD end with. 

Hopefully this closes OTL as well.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Dark_Link said:


> Tensai is like umaga 2.0


don't insult Umaga like that


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*TOTAL TIMES:*
Wrestling: 26:43
Commercials: 33:51


----------



## AxeBomber (Feb 28, 2010)

bah gawd, it's the green claw. Nobody gets up from that.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Bryan locking the Lebell lock twice on Punk.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

YES!! YES!!!! YEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dark_Link said:


> Tensai is like umaga 2.0


Umaga was MILES ahead of Albert gimmick and talent wise. Miles ahead.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Daniel Bryan closing out Raw with the crowd in the palm of his hand. That's kinda cool.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Well that was a really bad raw. Other then Sheamus/Orton v. Del Rio/Jericho being sub par it was really fucking bad.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So here's what I understood from RAW: Punk is a bitchy little kid who sandbagged, he's incapable of jumping or he's a botcher.

And the crowd is shit.

And DB couldn't get a yes chant.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That was pretty bad. Tensai in the ring is pretty awful to watch, ugh.

Overall not a good show I'd say.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck, I love Bryan


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This is why house shows > Raw tapings.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

They had to re-write the finish on the fly because the crowd no-sold Tensai's victor. So D-Bry had to make the save.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Tensai has beaten both Cena & Punk....and he still won't get over. They're just wasting time.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

that raw gets a 5/10


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DB used his Nexus line "Your not better than me!"


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Still not sure whether that was Punk sandbagging the Baldo Bomb or a Baldo Botch though.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Haha, just literally the biggest pile of shit I've ever watched. Fucking awful.

Time for some time off again now that I know Lesnar's gone for at least a few weeks. I'm not sitting through this utter shit any more. Tonight was a disgrace.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> don't insult Umaga like that


Yeah, cuz he's doing so great right now isn't he? :cool2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WORST-RAW-EVER


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That was total shite as usual


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

All the kids who say punk is skinny and that shit...Albert should have been able to lift him without a jump if he's so small


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Solid enough main event for the circumstances.

Made Bryan look good. (Y)

Big Show stuff was...strange.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

fuck wrestling


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This crowd did not pop for anything. Maybe they were expecting Matt Hardy.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> Tensai has beaten both Cena & Punk....and he still won't get over. They're just wasting time.


It's pretty obvious Vince wants big things from Tensai. Not gonna happen though.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Other than Brian vs Punk...

I could care less about the whole show... Everything feels too artificial for my taste, nothing legit, no real developement, nothing to convinced me that something cool is happening, instead they have to spell it out for me...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> All the kids who say punk is skinny and that shit...Albert should have been able to lift him without a jump if he's so small


Uh... yeah, you do realize it's not that easy to lift... what? 200lbs a second's notice?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Let the heaps of negative posts about this being the worst RAW/roster/match of all time commence and we'll see ya all next week.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

LOL at Bryan screaming right in Punk's ears


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> So here's what I understood from RAW: Punk is a bitchy little kid who sandbagged, he's incapable of jumping or he's a botcher.


Indeed. I love Punk but that was a real douchy move. Even if it might not've been the best outcome for the match.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This was really a lousy Raw topped off with a botchtastic main event that saw people in the crowd walking out during the match.. you know you're not doing it right when dudes are so little invested in your performance that they'll suddenly leave mid-match so they can drive home quicker.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 5, 2012)

Roler42 said:


> I don't know about you guys but...
> 
> WWE is feeling so fucking artificial right now... Even with lesnar around there was asbolutely no legit juice coming out of ANYTHING


for real. that had to be one of the most boring episodes of raw i have ever seen. there was absolutely nothing redeeming about it. and god how i fucking hate daniel bryan with that "YES! YES! YES!" shit. he needs to STFU.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*How would you rate Raw*

I must give it a 5/10 and only because of heyman returning and the unpredictable finish of the tag team match. The crowd was lame as usuall, maybe because the kids didn't get to see Cena live in the ring. Thoughts?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Therapy said:


> WORST-RAW-EVER


I've seen worse episodes in 2002. Or Rock's birthday last year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Here To There said:


> Yeah, cuz he's doing so great right now isn't he? :cool2




Umaga was awesome.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Here To There said:


> Yeah, cuz he's doing so great right now isn't he? :cool2


:kobe what are you even talking about


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Camera work was God awful tonight.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Awful show*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Heyman and Bryan were the only plus sides of this RAW. Orton calling Sheamus a "Clumsy ass" deserves an honorable mention as well.


----------



## AxeBomber (Feb 28, 2010)

Tim Legend said:


> All the kids who say punk is skinny and that shit...Albert should have been able to lift him without a jump if he's so small


But he did, lol. That's why it looked awful. Picking somebody up by the neck with both hands is quite hard.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Decent raw.

Awesome D-Bry ending.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

4.5/10

Other than Heyman's return, it was pretty bad, in my opinion.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Worst Raw ever? But I thought that was last week? And the week before that? And the week before that? And probably even the week before that? The attitude era never had a bad week!

That being said, it was an uneventful Raw, but watchable.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad time to be a left arm in the WWE.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

"Worst Raw Ever"

Really?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And the show ends. Pretty bad show. Never surprised though.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

greendude11 said:


> LOL at Bryan screaming right in Punk's ears


CM Deaf.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Not A bad RAW I enjoyed it but a few things, I think Ace telling everyone Cena wasn't there deflated the crowd a bit. It looked to be a very pro Cena crowd. Also I love Punk/Albert and Bryan but it seems that main event just did not work, People in the crowd were leaving and on the hard camera shots everyone was smiling walking out not a good thing, Punk sandbagged that finisher big time and I can see people hating Albert for Punk's mistake, Heyman was cool to see. Brodus in a actual match was good and it sets up a Fued between Him and Miz I hope. Anyways decent show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Here To There said:


> Yeah, cuz he's doing so great right now isn't he? :cool2


One of the worst comebacks ever. A deceased Umaga is still better than Albert. That's like saying Katy Perry is a better signer because Whitney Houston is dead.


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

Tonight makes me question why I continue to watch the product.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

only good thing that come out of this was the WHC match is now a fatal 4 way.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

The best part of the last couple Raws is the lack of Otunga and when the show ends.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Brye said:


> Worst Raw ever? But I thought that was last week? And the week before that? And the week before that? And probably even the week before that? The attitude era never had a bad week!
> 
> That being said, it was an uneventful Raw, but watchable.


IWC.

And agreed.


----------



## someguy12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Man they were really going through the motions tonight.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

I didn't think the show was awful or anything. 

It was nothing special, that's all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The fatal four way for the WHC sounds rather good.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 5, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Fuck, I love Bryan


WHY???

he's annoying as SHIT. he doesn't have the look, his so called technical wrestling expertise is non-existant, and his "yes" shit is fucking annoying.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

My favourite line of the night:

"Lord Tensai was a former WWE superstar who left for Japan to become a star"


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Uh... yeah, you do realize it's not that easy to lift... what? 200lbs a second's notice?


...sigh...clearly it's not easy...but If punk is as small as some of the kids on hear say he is then Albert should have no problem lifting him was my actual point not surprised it was lost on you...Sarcasm can be hard to convey on da nets...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Eve Torres, when she is dressed like she was tonight, is literally one of the prettiest women I have ever seen in my entire life. Just...wow.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

RAW was average, Paul Heyman, Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan and CM Punk segments were my favorite parts.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> IWC.
> 
> And agreed.


No. Not IWC. Just a couple of random guys.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Supreme Clientele said:


> Decent raw.
> 
> Awesome D-Bry ending.


Are we talking about the same Raw? The one that happened 10 min ago? 

7 may?

of 2012?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Brye said:


> The fatal four way for the WHC sounds rather good.


(Y)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brye said:


> Worst Raw ever? But I thought that was last week? And the week before that? And the week before that? And probably even the week before that? The attitude era never had a bad week!
> 
> That being said, it was an uneventful Raw, but watchable.


Yeah they're overreacting, but it doesn't mean it wasn't a bad raw besides Heyman coming out, Miz falling further and further into a career abyss and Eve rocking the naughty librarian look.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't care what anyone says but the fact that Punk sandbagged like a motherfucker before posting a photo of Heyman being in the building = Punk being a bitter Betty. Granted, Punk losing to Albert is wrong on all levels but stop being such a vagina.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> ...sigh...clearly it's not easy...but If punk is as small as some of the kids on hear say he is then Albert should have no problem lifting him was my actual point not surprised it wa lost on you...


You honestly have no fucking idea how lifting things work if you think Albert can lift Punk by the throat at a second's notice.

I suppose you think Mark Henry can carry Albert, Big Show and Brodus on his back while going on a jog, right?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Tony Tornado said:


> No. Not IWC. Just a couple of random guys.


Touché, Tony.

I enjoyed Randy Orton tonight, which was sort of a surprise. I'm looking forward to the fatal four way these guys are going to have. The two main events for this PPV are looking good.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> WHY???
> 
> he's annoying as SHIT. *he doesn't have the look*, his so called technical wrestling expertise is non-existant, and his "yes" shit is fucking annoying.


1. that's the point

2. neither did Foley, and D-Bry looks pretty great for his frame

3. bullshit. he breaks down his opponents limb from limb. did you not see his match with Sheamus

4. read number one


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Definitely looking forward to the fatal four way


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Brye said:


> Worst Raw ever? But I thought that was last week? And the week before that? And the week before that? And probably even the week before that? The attitude era never had a bad week!
> 
> That being said, it was an uneventful Raw, but watchable.


Over-exagerrating as always.

But, it was not a very fun episode either.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I dare anyone to compare this Raw to some of the ones from mid '07 and say this one is still the worst.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

For everybody that hates RAW, we will see you next week.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Really boring show, and wtf is with Punk spoiling shit and sandbagging Albert. What a douche bag.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brye said:


> I dare anyone to compare this Raw to some of the ones from mid '07 and say this one is still the worst.


When everyone was out due to the Wellness Policy and Bobby Lashley was being pushed. :lmao
Classics.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I think I know why the main event sucked.. Albert didn't suck his teeth enough.. I'm writing WWE and suggesting Albert increases his teeth sucking from 4.5 teeth sucks per second, to 7.8 teeth sucks per second.. That should help..


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Kind of a shit raw, but hey, at least the second half was significantly better than the first.

May seems to always be one of the worst months for WWE programming.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Not seeing the big deal with Punk losing to Tensai.

Tensai defeated Cena 2 weeks ago and this was a handicap match anyways.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Punk spoiled Heyman for me. WTF.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the "Worst Raw ever" would have to be that episode from october 2002. Triple H brang that Katie Vick doll to the ring and "interviewed" her. Then, Hurricane interrupted him and showed him a long and unfunny hospital clip.

AND, the actual Katie Vick episode a week before.

Top that.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

3.5, bored out of my mind. Heyman was the only thing that had me at all interested. CM Punk is no superstar.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

am i missing something? what did bryan do that was so great tonite?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> WHY???
> 
> he's annoying as SHIT. he doesn't have the look, his so called technical wrestling expertise is non-existant, and his "yes" shit is fucking annoying.


Because he's entertaining.

and why should someone not having "the look" be on a list of reason for dislike?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Amber B said:


> When everyone was out due to the Wellness Policy and Bobby Lashley was being pushed. :lmao
> Classics.


Khali was pushed to the moon too. :lmao Two PPV main events with Cena then he jumped to SD and won the WHC because they couldn't do Edge/Batista XXXVI.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> You honestly have no fucking idea how lifting things work if you think Albert can lift Punk by the throat at a second's notice.
> 
> I suppose you think Mark Henry can carry Albert, Big Show and Brodus on his back while going on a jog, right?


How lifting things work? Uhhh you use your knees?... You serious...it's called fucking sarcasm... it was a joke my god..

And If mark Henry can carry wwe with his huge "ratingz!" abilties then he can carry those hacks no problem...oh I made another joke..oops..sounds like your being serious?


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Here To There said:


> Yeah, cuz he's doing so great right now isn't he? :cool2


You're a dam idiot.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> ...sigh...clearly it's not easy...but If punk is as small as some of the kids on hear say he is then Albert should have no problem lifting him was my actual point not surprised it was lost on you...Sarcasm can be hard to convey on da nets...





Tim Legend said:


> How lifting things work? Uhhh you use your knees?... You serious...it's called fucking sarcasm... it was a joke my god..
> 
> And If mark Henry can carry wwe with his huge "ratingz!" abilties then he can carry those hacks no problem...oh I made another joke..oops..sounds like your being serious?


lol too late to pull out by saying you were trying to :troll


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't see the big deal about the Baldo Bomb botch. If anything, it looked like a mistake. I don't think Punk meant to sandbag him. Shit happens sometimes.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

If Punk really did spoil Heyman without WWE telling him to do it and sandbagged on A-Train, I can definitely see him losing the title at Over The Limit. It's called being a professional, but from everything I've seen from him outside of the WWE television, he is anything but professional. I'm a Punk fan for sure, but stop acting like such a dick if you want to stay on top.

Bryan would never sandbag just because he is scheduled to lose a match and everything I've seen of him outside of WWE in media or whatever, dude seems awesome. Definitely a better representative of the company. And a better wrestler.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Pretty bad RAW tonight.

I like Brodus but.. lets face it, he isn't getting over. Same with Tensai. I like the whole Tensai thing but this is 2012, not 1995. Funkadactyles? WTF?

By the way, how far has Miz fallen? From defending the WWE Championship at WrestleMania last year, to losing to a guy that they are so desperate on trying to get over.

I still can't get over how Layla has returned with Michelles music and is all pals with Kelly Kelly, the enemy of Laycool.

Orton RKOs Sheamus. About the only time that you will see a face attack a face.

Heymans appearance was the only thing good about the show.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Heyman was the best thing on the show. And Eve.

Not impressed by Tensai so far.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

It was a decent show. Nothing special. Kinda not expecting much leading up to a filler PPV. Had some hope for a Bryan/Punk segment but im sure they will get one before the PPV.

I kinda hope the Heyman thing wasent a one thing deal. We finally get Brock a good mouthpiece and then Brock isnt around.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Raw was worse than bad, it was boring. I'll watch a bad show and enjoy it the same way that I would watch an Ed Wood movie. Raw tonight was just dull. It seemed like the WWE was just spinning its wheels. The only compelling thing was Heyman. Everything else seemed to stand still. To be fair they did make the WHC match a 4-way match between 4 great wrestlers, but this could, and should have happened on SD.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I like Tensai's style of wrestling when it comes to his power moves, but there's something about him I can't fully like.

Brodus Clay is actually growing on me though.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> I don't see the big deal about the Baldo Bomb botch. If anything, it looked like a mistake. I don't think Punk meant to sandbag him. Shit happens sometimes.


Look at how he did it. And if that was a botch, Punk needs to learn how to work.


----------



## thomasknowles (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

The night after wrestlemania I was really exicited that we had the best raw in years etc but now it gone back to usual boring crap. I can see taking a break away from it again for a few months until things pick up


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Brye said:


> Khali was pushed to the moon too. :lmao Two PPV main events with Cena then he jumped to SD and won the WHC because they couldn't do Edge/Batista XXXVI.







Good times, good times!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> lol too late to pull out by saying you were trying to :troll


Never too late to pull out my friend... Just ask daddy... Damn see I'm full of them...see now thats a :troll -IN my man...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Amber B said:


> When everyone was out due to the Wellness Policy and Bobby Lashley was being pushed. :lmao
> Classics.


I remember those days


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

6/10. CM Punk and Bryan are awesome as hell and Heyman is a god. The rest sucked balls.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Look at how he did it. And if that was a botch, Punk needs to learn how to work.


Yeah, and I still think it was an accident. Shit happens sometimes

and "learn how to work"? That's taking it a bit too far isn't it?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

In all honesty that Raw for me was definitely a 2.2/10

1 point for the Orton/Sheamus vs. Jericho/Del Rio
1 point for the finish minus Tensai
.1 for Heyman
.1 for HHH live next week


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> Never too late to pull out my friend... Just ask daddy... Damn see I'm full of them...see now thats a :troll -IN my man...


It is when it's too late.

Went over your head, understandable. PM me if you need to keep up with next time.



"Dashing" CJ said:


> Yeah, and I still think it was an accident. Shit happens sometimes
> 
> and "learn how to work"? That's taking it a bit too far isn't it?


Not really. It's a "jump in the air" move.
Not anything complicated like a hurrcirana or even a fucking DDT. If the man can't understand to jump, he's fucking up basic stuff.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

5.5 Cm Punks out of 10.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Punk is not being a diva. WWE told him to post that. WWE's twitter posted a message saying Lesnar just entered the building about 5 minutes before he returned. If you don't want to be spoiled then stay out of the internet while watching RAW. Shouldn't be that hard.

Anyways, pretty mediocre RAW tonight. Aside from the Sheamus/Orton vs Jericho/Del Rio segments and Maxine having a match there wasn't anything really exciting. Oh and Akira Taue and Jun Akiyama appearing on the titantron. That was pretty cool too.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

The tag match leading to the fatal fourway announcement was decent, even if it was marred by both Sheamus and Orton forgetting to sell at times. Otherwise, the Miz cut the best promo... and then lost to King Hippo. Eve no longer annoys me, so that's an improvement. Laurinitis made me chuckle once or twice before Punk came out and ruined the segment. 

Punk and Cena seem to be competing to see who can be more awful on the microphone. Ziggler vs Kofi wasn't long enough to be good. The diva tag "match" was really just an excuse to have Layla and Beth stare at each other. Beth's mic work is hopeless. Heyman wasn't half as good as people will claim. Brodus looks like crap wrestling someone who isn't a bumping machine.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> It is when it's too late.
> 
> Went over your head, understandable. PM me if you need to keep up with next time.
> 
> ...


like I said, shit happens. People make mistakes. 

You believe what you wanna believe and I'll believe what I wanna believe. It's whatever


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

forgot to add, has anybody else smelled 4 fatal way miles ahead?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> It is when it's too late.
> 
> Went over your head, understandable. PM me if you need to keep up with next time.


What went over my head...the fact you said punk needs to learn how to work because that's fucking as asinine as your comments earlier...but you've proven one thing...your interesting in private contact with me...*shutters*


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

I missed a big chunk of the first hour browsing the net and returned to watch the tag match which was alright. Fairly skilled group of ring workers there. No storyline behind it of significance though but I've almost gotten used to that now to the point where it's not as bothersome as in the past. Nice twist to the ending of that match. 

Heymen was the highlight of the evening on the mic. Punk's match.. yawn. A more creative way to do it would have been to have someone come to punk's aid then have Laurinitis come out and scold them, interrupting the match and making a speech, with punk possibly forming an alliance with someone in the process. Of course he did defend Cena in the opening promo, perhaps a sign of things to come. 

One things for sure, things have sure changed since that shoot promo. Who would have thought they'd bury cena the way they are, even though burying him doesn't really do much except to perhaps earn him more cheers the way they are doing it.... clever. Still he just doesn't have the mic skills of someone like the Rock or any of the attitude era stars to make it really stick and make himself go really over, imo. Rising above hate only gets you so far.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

8/10 loving how the huge target is on Sheamus's chest, and AW situation has me interested, maybe Ziggles and Swag may join.

Heyman (Y)


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

4/10

Heyman and the the Sheamus/Orton vs Jericho/Del Rio match were the only good parts.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

Yeah, in my opinion, RAW sucked big time tonight, aside from Heyman returning. Now, I understand why we've had Cena as the top guy for so long, the show is even shittier without him.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

Boring.. 

and LOL


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Terrible, terrible Raw IMO. Outside of Heyman returning and the opening segment before CM Punk showed up and ruined it with his 3rd grade disses (stupid & ugly & have no friends?? Titillating stuff there Punk) it was god awful throughout.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

A very forgettable show for the most part. No storylines were really progressed-it was the definition of a filler Raw. Its like they played out all the major stuff in the feuds last week-Hunter's arm gets broken by Brock, Bryan is the #1 contender, Sheamus vs Del Rio. This week, its like they were just killing time until next PPV.

That being said, I absolutely marked the fuck out for Paul Heyman. I hadn't seen any mention in any threads of him showing up, so I was legitimately surprised to see him (and oh so happy). I will give credit where its due-WWE, its about fucking time you started using your brain. Brock is not good on the mic, bring back Heyman FULL TIME to be his voice. My God, it was such a good decision to have him be there tonight as Brock's representative. Why are you so hit and miss WWE? You do the absolute worst thing by having Cena go over Brock at Extreme Rules, but then you bring back Paul Heyman to represent Brock. How can such an awesome decision follow such a horrendous one? Did you see the promo he cut? This is why Paul is a legend. He's got some of the best mic skills ever and one of the greatest wrestling minds of all time. CAPITALIZE ON THAT! His promo was awesome tonight, and made just about everyone else on the roster look like complete chumps (even Punk, his promo tonight was pretty damn bad, 'giant toolbox' screams of WWE creative's corporate feces smeared all over Punk's obviously scripted lines). 

I'm actually somewhat interested in where this Abraham Washington thing goes-if he builds up enough talent to manage, it'd be like a modern day, shitty Heen...no, I can't even compare the awesomeness of the Heenan family to a stable of AW managed wrestlers. Nonetheless, a ton of guys being managed by one heel manager is a concept we haven't seen in a while, so I'm curious to see how it works (although I fully expect them to fuck it up).


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

I honestly thought it was way better than last week.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

I'd give tonight a 3/10. Very very boring Raw in my opinion, which sucks because I've really been enjoying the product for a while now.

They need to start telling a story again, not just throwing a bunch of things together.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

jericho match was decent and Heyman return was good other then that it was shit


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

punk is getting in alot of trouble it seems because of the kill yourself comment


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Very boring show.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Eh, dull show sans a few segments. Did enjoy the tag match and the backstage brawl afterwards, Paul fucking Heyman's epic promo despite the shit crowd, and Daniel Bryan coming out on top to close the show.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> What went over my head...the fact you said punk needs to learn how to work because that's fucking as asinine as your comments earlier...but you've proven one thing...your interesting in private contact with me...*shutters*


You're right, it's up to Albert to get a good match out of Punk. Luckily, he did until Punk sandbagged/botched.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I didn't watch the show, but OMG PAUL HEYMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

the fox said:


> punk is getting in alot of trouble it seems because of the kill yourself comment


Unfortunate that people are taking the comment that seriously. What the guy said though was pretty moronic, and warranted a reply like Punk's.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

The guy is the WWE champion and should know by now that he can't say things like that on twitter and think there won't be a backlash from the media and some idiot fans. Does everybody not know by now that anything bad about wrestling is brought into the media spotlight and anything good swept under the rug? It should be common sense by now.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Unfortunate that people are taking the comment that seriously. What the guy said though was pretty moronic, and warranted a reply like Punk's.


I think if it wasn't for the WWE's participation in Be A Star most people wouldn't have cared. I think it was made into a big deal because people who are against the BAS campaign and/or dislikes gays or gay rights used his comment to show what they felt was hypocrisy.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> was pretty worked up today. The amendment 1 situation had me all wound up. I stand by my thoughts on gay marriage 100%. How I defended...





> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> That stance was 100% wrong. I admit it. You can't stoop to others levels. Sometimes I fight fire with fire and it isn't ways the best way.





> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> To @ezeekay: I apologize. I don't want you to kill yourself. I want you to better yourself. Just as I want to better myself.





> I'll start by being the better man and once again, apologize for my harsh reaction to your opinion of homosexuals making you "sick" @ezeekay





> CM Punk ‏ @CMPunk
> Sorry y'all. If I let anybody down, I apologize. I'll make it up to ya and move forward with a better understanding of others feelings.#pma


no need to discuss punk view on this matter since it will only lead to worthless arguements

i am just wondering is this whole situation will lead to punk losing the title to bryan as some sort of punishment??
esp with hoe the media is dealing with this right now esp the british media!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I could see why people would consider his comment offensive but the comment he replied to was much worse.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't think so. Most people probably haven't heard about this. He'll probably just get a little heat.



Brye said:


> I could see why people would consider his comment offensive but the comment he replied to was much worse.


I don't think the way he went about defending gay rights was the correct way, but I think it's clear that it was just a hyperbole. In Punk's mind he probably thought it as standing up to a bully. I think it's just that people view this as Punk being a hypocrite.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

the fox said:


> no need to discuss punk view on this matter since it will only lead to worthless arguements
> 
> i am just wondering is this whole situation will lead to punk losing the title to bryan as some sort of punishment??
> esp with hoe the media is dealing with this right now esp the british media!


He seemed to correct himself fairly well.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

horrible show. only good part was johnny ace.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> I could see why people would consider his comment offensive but the comment he replied to was much worse.


Yeah, but the difference is the person that made it doesn't represent a large corporation. Nobody cares about what some random moron on twitter said, CM Punk is a representative of WWE, so his tweets are looked more closely.

The guy he replied to was an obvious troll and Punk fell into his trap, basically.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Redeemer said:


> Yeah, but the difference is the person that made it doesn't represent a large corporation. Nobody cares about what some random moron on twitter said, CM Punk is a representative of WWE, so his tweets are looked more closely.
> 
> The guy he replied to was an obvious troll and Punk fell into his trap, basically.


True, that's a pretty good way of summing it up. I'm all for morons getting chewed out but in the position he's in that stuff gets noticed.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

2.5/10, only that high because of Heyman return. It was the worst I can remember in recent memory. Not because any individual thing was memorably bad, but it was just BORING and forgettable as a whole, a viewer being bored by something that is supposed to be entertainment is the biggest sin an entertainer can commit.

I fell asleep during the tag match at 10pm, had several moments of feeling "why am I watching this?" during the first hour and the main event was cringe-worthy cause of the botches. WWE should be shitting themselves at the fact that they have a PPV in 13 days and done nothing to make anyone want to pay for it. Unless they pull something special out of their ass next week, Over the Limit might have one of the top 10 record lowest buyrates.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Punk tends to be a huge dick in general on Twitter and it was only a matter of time before he addressed a topic that mattered, fan responded in a way he didn't like and then put his foot in his mouth.

Say what you want about the comment but you have to be the bigger man and ignore the idiots.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

9/10 

Maxine Debuted on RAW  so im happy as a pig in shit 

and heyman


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

Meh, it was about the same as any other week. Just staying afloat, unmemorable weekly TV programming as WWE continues to tread water due to no competition.


----------



## streightedgerhit (Feb 16, 2012)

*Why everybody so negative about todays raw*

On this forum on every say except post WrestleMANIA We could find lines Worst Raw Of the year I couldn't understand why?Ok i understand that I'm not fan from attitude era so not so DIE HARD as some of you bt still see on today's raw there was awesome promo by Punk and then by the master Paul Heyman and decent tag team match which set up future storylines and main event two heels going over the champ as i see it it was decent show..guys don't be So cynical.Thoughts?


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Why everybody so negative about todays raw*

Punk's promo was awful... and Im a huge Punk fan but its horrible man. Just terrible. 

Heyman was good I guess. the rest of the show sucked. but to each his own


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

Only thing I liked about RAW this week was the Fatal 4 Way announcement and the tag match (suprisingly), other than that it was a snoozefest. Also annoyed that Gorilla Clay beat Miz :/


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*

2.5/10


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

i came in this thread expecting it was true.

i came out horny after seeing those massive steph titties.


thank you OP


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*



Therapy said:


> Boring..
> 
> and LOL


The WWE Universe has spoketh. I'll give this Raw a 5/10 as it did have a few decent segments.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lesnar badly need a mic piece and they brought back the right guy for the job. I don't want to witness another 15 minute promo with Lesnar on the mic. The show needed more Daniel Bryan. This guy is truly fucking over.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Sheamus/Orton vs Del Rio/Jericho match was really solid. Seemed like it had a little bit more to it than the generic 10 PM tag match we're generally subjected to between Smackdown guys every week.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

This is what happens when Punk becomes the main focus of the show. It automatically turns to a snoozefest.


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Brye said:


> The Sheamus/Orton vs Del Rio/Jericho match was really solid. Seemed like it had a little bit more to it than the generic 10 PM tag match we're generally subjected to between Smackdown guys every week.


Orton and Jericho are significantly better than Kofi/Ziggler.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

the fox said:


> no need to discuss punk view on this matter since it will only lead to worthless arguements
> 
> i am just wondering is this whole situation will lead to punk losing the title to bryan as some sort of punishment??
> esp with hoe the media is dealing with this right now esp the british media!


Classy, Punk handles himself very well. I do think it was blown totally out of proportion but I don't agree at all with what Punk said to the kid.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: How would you rate Raw*



Hypnotiq said:


> 9/10
> 
> Maxine Debuted on RAW  so im happy as a pig in shit
> 
> and heyman


Yeah, was surprised about that. You were right about the shuffle thing. She didn't get a chance to really shine.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

DEM BOOBAYS


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

There was nothing bad about that show. In reality they pushed forward a lot of storylines which they had to but christ it was boring. Man that crowd fucking sucks. Good crowds can make average shows awesome and yet this crowd sucked balls.

Raw wasn't bad, but nothing exciting happened. Boring one might say. The Cena/Laurenitis fued shits me to tears. We all know Cena is winning. This "fued" is going to suck balls with a horrendous "match" at the next PPV where we'll almost certainly see Tensai or someone interfere before Cena makes his comeback and wins. And remind me again why Cena wasn't at Raw? So he says his arm his "medically clear" and yet he's appearing via satelite. What the hell? Where the Rock when you need him?

When Punk came out at the start to talk to Laurentis I thought "good, he'll bring up their history together at least". And instead we get Punk talking up Cena and then pandering to the crowd. "You're stupid, you suck.." Really Punk? I love you but what's next, you gonna call him "gay"? I'm not quite sure what the point of him coming out was. I thought Johhny's talking segment was pretty good though to start off with.

Big Show vs Rhodes was boring. No one cared. Result was a forgone conclusion. I yearn for the day Rhodes fueds with a non freak in size (Khali, Show.) 

Brodus vs Miz? Good to see a decent promo from the Miz and some good offence. But look a the finish. A headbut and a splash wins the match for Brodus. If there were to do anything in this fued, they should have had Miz cheat to win... Or better yet have Brodus chase the title against Rhodes.

On the upside I liked the fatal four way match up. Is Orton turning heel? Maybe not, but good to see tension between Sheamus and Orton. It'll be a great fatal four way match with four good atheletes.

Loved Paul Heyman but as the crowd sucked balls, half of them had no idea who he was. This is why you have to bring in your surprise big names for the cities that actually are smarky. They get the ball rolling for other cities. Triple H coming out would have made it interesting, but a good enough start with Heyman. Let's hope he's back regulary.

Main event sucked. I hate the predictable ends. Punk loses (big shock!), Tensai still doesn't have a fued (is it Cena? Punk? Yoshi Tatsu?) and Bryan is seemingly the third wheel. I liked the ending with Bryan though; Bryan needs to put himself over more.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You're right, crowd was kinda horrible, dead silence while Punk was talking, could literally hear his echo.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I can say this is the first RAW in months that I haven't watched in it's entirety. Instead, I clicked over to reruns of Beyond Scared Straight. I caught the end of Cena's promo, didn't realize Kofi was facing Ziggler, don't know who jobbed to Brodus Clay this week, I'm getting more and more tired of Punk acting childish, I have no clue who Maxine is and I don't understand why Big Show and Cody are still feuding.

On the plus side, I do enjoy watching Eve, eventhough I prefer to watch with the TV on mute, I liked the post match angle with Orton and Sheamus and I'm curious as to whether Heyman is back full time or not.

But overall, RAW just felt so boring tonight. And I knew it was a problem after the Heyman promo when I found myself clueless as to what would close the show, completely forgetting the angle with Laurinitis booking Punk/Tensai. I was even more puzzled when I turned back to RAW at 11 and saw DB was in the match. RAW was just not interesting whatsoever tonight and I'm having second thoughts on wanting Cena to take a break. RAW needs him and people tend to watch the show to either cheer or boo him. Without that, it was like the show took place at a funeral because the crowd was DEAD.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You're right, crowd was kinda horrible, dead silence while Punk was talking, could literally hear his echo.


Not sure if serious..

They loved him, ate his promo up.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I really hope Punk's days as champion are numbered. The title needs to be put on Bryan ASAP


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Brye said:


> The Sheamus/Orton vs Del Rio/Jericho match was really solid. Seemed like it had a little bit more to it than the generic 10 PM tag match we're generally subjected to between Smackdown guys every week.


The only real issue I had with the match was the horribly blatant set-up when Sheamus "accidentally" Brogue Kicked Orton. Randy seemed to have stood behind Jericho for a good 7 seconds and I cringed just knowing what was about to happen. The worst part of it was not only the finish, but the fact that it was a classic "partner A hits partner B accidentally, but partner B is hell-bent on believing it was intentional."


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Not sure if serious..
> 
> They loved him, ate his promo up.


And yet no matter what DB did, there was no "yes" chant.

I might hate DB but when the crowd can't chant "yes", it's a clear sign they suck.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Two markouts for me tonight: Maxine wrestling on Raw, and Paul E showing up. Just awesome. I hope they're both going to be around permanently, but I'm not counting on it.

Beyond that, I'm not happy with the way they kicked off Punk/Bryan. Rekindle the Punk/Johnny flame just to get Punk in a match with Tensai (oh...and Bryan, but let's announce that right before the match) so they can get Tensai over as Johnny's right hand man. If they'd have given Tensai some follow up after putting him over Cena, they wouldn't have needed to feed Punk to him tonight. And Bryan wasn't even a part of the show, no mic time, no televised entrance...just ugh. Hope they improve on that next week. 

Ziggler/Kofi #4032 was a nice match, they all usually are, and Ziggler getting a win was cool, I guess. Nothing really going on there. Miz giving Brodus his toughest match yet was good, the recap of Bork and Trip was surprisingly minimal (thank God) but still effective. The setup for the fatal four way was actually really good IMO, even if it felt a little rushed. I liked Jericho yelling that he was the champ, Orton RKOing Sheamus and the big brawl in Johnny's office was awesome. All in all, pretty average Raw. The crowd wasn't too bad, but the guys really had to work to get them to react. Still not as bad as I expected though.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> And yet no matter what DB did, there was no "yes" chant.
> 
> I might hate DB but when the crowd can't chant "yes", it's a clear sign they suck.


So because a crowd doesn't cheer for heels, they suck?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> And yet no matter what DB did, there was no "yes" chant.
> 
> I might hate DB but when the crowd can't chant "yes", it's a clear sign they suck.


You must be deaf. He got several "YES" chants. Even if it wasn't big. Every time he stepped into the ring he got a pop and the a loud string of boos. This man is here to stay!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I swear the average volume of you guys' TVs must be around 1 or 2. Well not really, just an excuse to say that no one likes the wrestler that you dislike.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Really? I thought during the match he got fuck all "yes"... and that's why he did the Yes Lock a second time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emotion Blur said:


> The only real issue I had with the match was the horribly blatant set-up when Sheamus "accidentally" Brogue Kicked Orton. Randy seemed to have stood behind Jericho for a good 7 seconds and I cringed just knowing what was about to happen. The worst part of it was not only the finish, *but the fact that it was a classic "partner A hits partner B accidentally, but partner B is hell-bent on believing it was intentional."*


I agree with that part although I'll give Orton a pass here because of his psychotic past. But 99% of the time that shit is lame.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

There weren't really any "Yes" chants tonight. I heard them, but they were minimal at best. But the crowd seemed pretty casual, so Bryan getting booed/No'd is right on track and that's what he got.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> There weren't really any "Yes" chants tonight. I heard them, but they were minimal at best. But the crowd seemed pretty casual, so Bryan getting booed/No'd is right on track and that's what he got.


Edit: to just, yeah. I agree. feels like I just repeated what you said. lol

The very mention of his name, was getting Yes chants as well.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Cenas next feud is with Lord Tensai, after her gets through this match with Ace, he will be battling Tensai on PPV. Of course Cenas next challenge has to be "big" so that is why Tensai has picked up wins against Cena and the Champ himself.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Really? I thought during the match he got fuck all "yes"... and that's why he did the Yes Lock a second time.


He was showing his mean streak. The crowd reacted twice when he did it. You're delusional man.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> He was showing his mean streak. The crowd reacted twice when he did it. You're delusional man.


Maybe I am. Kinda pissed me off that he got no chants. I guess I was just in a bad mood over the lack of reaction for Heyman.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> So Lesnar is legitimately gone eh? Good riddance Brock...


bahhhhhhhh hahahahahha....still real to you?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

What a terrible show. There were a few good things but the filler crap is just too much. Horrendous goofy promo from Punk, Ace is not really a serious wrestler even when he talks about his history in Japan. Boring handicap match, full with botches with dead crowd as usual for the people there. Cena doing his usual phony "please cheer me" promo, now with a new trick: "I'm going to tell that the doctors told me not to wrestle, just so I can tell you that I don't care about the doctors because I love you so much", the desperation is pitiful.

The good was Heyman of course, awesome to see him again and he's still the master performer he was before, this Brock storyline just got better, I would love to see a Lesnar/Heyman/HHH segment before Summerslam, should be money.

The tag match was a good TV match but I thought the backstage segment between them was just gold, great to see Orton in a more human role, when he's there, only Jericho and Cena are on his level from the current roster, "Your clumsy ass kicked me in the face, accidents don't happen in that ring, fella", "You bring it fella, you bring it", just awesome and natural segment, so fresh to see in this dead product with so many goofy, unbelievable and bad actors, I always knew Orton and Jericho can do it of course because they're great performers and proved in the past but Sheamus was also decent there. Would love to see a feud with Orton like that. Great chemistry. 

Watch the match, the backstage segment and the Heyman promo, the rest is unwatchable.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Brye said:


> I swear the average volume of you guys' TVs must be around 1 or 2. Well not really, just an excuse to say that no one likes the wrestler that you dislike.


I don't know about the reaction to D-Bry, but I think I could hear crickets when ADR came out.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Emotion Blur said:


> I don't know about the reaction to D-Bry, but I think I could hear crickets when ADR came out.


It's like that at every event, though, so that doesn't mean anything about the crowd.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-You know, this whole show was not that entertaining. Opening promo was okay, nothing much new happened from it.

-Cody Rhodes doesn't need to feud with Big Show anymore. Let's move on. Oh, I could careless about Eve making Big Show mocking Laurinitis. Everyone has done it, why is he the special one that has to apologize? Yawn...

-Dolph Ziggler and Kofi Kingston always have put on great matches against each other. The main thing that came out of this was that Mason Ryan appeared out of nowhere and watched the match with Epico, Primo, Rosa and AW. He needs to go back to being a bodyguard. Possibly to Ziggler....

-Weird seeing John Cena bring it via satellite. But why is he wearing his green outfit gear? Hmmm..I'm not buying it. Lol..

-Hey, we finally got to see that hottie Maxine on RAW! Too bad she took the pinfall loss to Layla. It's strange seeing Layla and Kelly Kelly team up because they used to have that "Smelly Kelly" feud a few years ago.

-Best match of the night was the tag team match. I liked how it ended with Orton getting kicked. However, where's the logic in having guys from other brands going after the other brand's Title?

-Brodus Clay defeats The Miz. Nice to see Clay have trouble for once but why must The Miz lose to him? 

-Paul Heyman is back!!!!! He's the perfect mouthpiece for Lesnar. It's like 2002 all over again! I don't believe Lesnar quit either. Nice try.

-Main event match was kinda lame. Crowd was dead. Tensai botched the finisher or was it Punk's fault? Below average show.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

One of the best news of the night.. Fatal 4 Way @ OTL PPV. 3 of the WWE recent top products (Randy, Sheamus, Del rio) + Y2J. Potential for match of the PPV.


Paul Heyman... LOL. Now Brock doesn't need any allies like Big Johnny or what to wreck havoc freely, only one Paul Heyman is enough!


WWE need to find a new opponent for Cody if they want to boost Cody and the intercontinental title... It is time to move past Big Show/Cody.


Miz the first serious feud for Funkasaurus? Sounds good... they could go fight for Cody's title too. I'm already starting to fast forward those dancing already lol, so he could do something else like get on the mic and make a feud.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Tedious said:


> I don't think anyone actually said it was a shoot...


i think you'd do well to read alot of the replies after heyman said "i quit"...


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Too bad people thumbs downed this RAW..

WWE is gonna take it all wrong....

They are gonna say 

"Alright we had Daniel Bryan and CM Punk main eventing" "Paul Heyman made a return" "and raw was virtually Cena-less" "And they DISLIKED the show?" "STOP PUSHING EVERYONE ELSE! WE NEED CENA BACK! AND GET RID OF HEYMAN TOO!"


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Raw was decent. Thank God I wasnt around this forum when watching it though, the negativity, jesus, what was so bad about it?

.Paul Heyman returns
.very good tag team T.V match (aswell as the World Heavyweight Title match being turned into a fatal four way which was a really good change)
.Angles and storylines were advanced and Raw under John Laurinaitus's reign was established well 

Although Punk needs to trim the beard a bit, he looks stupid.

And Lord Tensia got no heat pinning CM Punk, just drop him already.


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

chronoxiong said:


> -Best match of the night was the tag team match. I liked how it ended with Orton getting kicked. However, where's the logic in having guys from other brands going after the other brand's Title?


I can't believe some people are so dense that they STILL don't realize that there are no longer Raw guys and Smackdown guys. There is just one roster now. Christ, even wwe.com no longer lists guys as belonging to a specific show. What do you need, for them to come out on RAW and explicitly tell you that there are no longer any brand-specific wrestlers?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Lol.. They even uploaded the X-ray for HHH's broken bone. 










It loooks baaddd!!


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Didn't see the complete show, but sorta of a boring RAW other than developing certain story lines. I have to say Heyman was a huge shocker man still has it in him. Makes me want to believe it, but there is no way Brock quit its just a way to cut him off for a while since his dates are so limited. Thing though I hated the most was the crowd god it was terrible so silent no emotion.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

- Heyman's return was awesome. I missed that guy. He's great. 
- Ziggler pinned Kingston, nice little match, with the right person as the winner.
- Brodus def. The Miz. I'm no fan of one of the two, but the second I saw The Miz I knew he was gonna loose. That's nice. 
- Great to see Maxine, she my new favorite. To bad she has to team up with the manly Natalya, so that's always a big loss. 
- Eve still has a big jaw.
- A botch in the end of the Punk/Bryan/FatAlbert match. I still hate that gimmick. Bryan still looks weak.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Sure, that's like a broken arm from a guy taking a big fall.
If Trips would've really broken his arm you would've seen some fractures, not this shit.
Come on WWE, don't oversell it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretty meh Raw apart from 1 segment tbh. Never expected Paul Heyman back and I marked when he came out. I seriously hope he sticks around because this Lesnar/HHH thing has the potential to be gold if he becomes Lesnar's mouthpiece, serious gold. I'm looking forward to Trips next week although I'm unsure whether he will be live or via satellite. Either way, he best be wearing DAT ARM BRACE lol. Great development here and Brock is a fucking HEEL. That place who mostly sat on their hands all night popped hard for Lesnar quitting. I love the fact that we have a proper heel on our hands for once I really do. 

BIG JOHNNYS opening promo was amazing. :lmao :lmao I just love this guy and nobody can deny that he has improved on the mic so much since we saw him last year. Besides the Brock Cena botch lol, he was great and please remember, NOBODY will make fun of his voice and get away with it! I love it lol. Rest of the show was meh like I knew it would be although I do like them throwing Orton and Jericho into the WHC mix. I will say this though, why the fuck do we even have 2 titles or brands anymore? Jericho is fighting for the SD title and DB is fighting for the Raw title lol. 

Didn't really enjoy Punk as I usually do. His promo with Ace was pretty much a repeat of his other promos with Ace sans a clown shoes reference. Speaking of Punk, dude had a pretty shitty night yesterday. First of all he makes those comments on Twitter which I knew would come back to bite him in the ass and then he goes and spoils Heyman's return. WTF Punk? It's shit like this that stops him from ever truly becoming THE MAN imo. He says he has no filter well that isn't necessarily always a good thing. As for his supposed sand bag of Tensai, I didn't see it because I forwarded the match but it isn't something to be blown out of proportion as it no doubt will. Looked like a timing miscue or maybe just a miscommunication to me. 

Anywho, show was meh as expected apart from HHH/Lesnar/Heyman developments and EPIC JOHNNY ACE. Rest of it is completely forgettable.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LMFAO @ *Starbuck*'s new sig.

That's all I've got to say about Raw this week, except the tag match at the halfway mark was great and Heyman's return was a sweet little surprise.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

It was a great Raw. Johnny had an awesome opening promo, Big Show got shat on a bit more, Ziggler won, Layla won, Cena gave his usual speech, the handicap and tag team matches were ok, Miz lost again, Paul Heyman returned... 

Don't really see anything wrong other than there was no Ryder.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The only thing on Raw that really stood out was the update on Brock Lesnar which brought about the return of Paul Heyman to deliver the message. That was great and I think having Lesnar "quit" actually enhances his character greatly without actually having him there. It also adds intrigue to Triple H's response next week. Everything surrounding that was good. 

Everything else was....meh. 

It was once again the Johnny Ace show which I don't have to tell you again how sick to death I am of the Evil Boss Shtick. The fact that in 2012 we are now building entire shows around punishing babyfaces for making fun of the evil boss is just silly at this point. 

They did everything to build up Ace and did almost nothing to build up the Punk/DB match. Have they even had a promo yet?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

RAW was suprisingly good, Big Johnny`s promo was great so was the tag team match. And yes marked out when Heyman appeared.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

TripleG said:


> The only thing on Raw that really stood out was the update on Brock Lesnar which brought about the return of Paul Heyman to deliver the message. That was great and I think having Lesnar "quit" actually enhances his character greatly without actually having him there. It also adds intrigue to Triple H's response next week. Everything surrounding that was good.
> 
> Everything else was....meh.
> 
> ...


In 2025, you would still be watching the same Evil Boss vs underdog Babyface feuds, Trust me!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I enjoyed this Raw for one main reason, and that was the Sheamus/Orton v Del Rio/Jericho tag match. I thought the finish was brilliant, and the backstage scene after the match was great. We should see more of that stuff. I loved Sheamus and Orton going at each other. I loved Jericho and Del Rio arguing like bitches.

I'm not a fan of faces being pals because they are faces and the same for heels. I like to see everybody fighting everybody. I like to the see the lines between face and heel getting blurred.

I must say, though I am a big Punk fan, I wasn't overly impressed with his promo with Johnny. Maybe it's the limitations on what he can say etc, but calling Ace a 'toolbox' just sounds stupid.

Does calling someone a 'toolbox' have a certain connotation in the US that I haven't picked up on? I'm from UK and our insults are pretty straight forward. It just seems like one of those substitute swear words that lose all their impact because they are a bit naff.

Like calling someone a flipping dipstick will never have the impact of calling someone a fucking dickhead. I'm just wondering if 'toolbox' is a substitute for something specific.

I'm down with 'clown shoes' though. I like that one.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The finish to the tag match was great although apart from that the match itself was pretty boring, looking forward to the fatal four way at OTL more than Punk-Bryan. Heyman returning was great, the guy is so good on the mic and along with Johnny Ace threatening to pummel Punk into the ground was the best thing on Raw


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Anark said:


> I enjoyed this Raw for one main reason, and that was the Sheamus/Orton v Del Rio/Jericho tag match. I thought the finish was brilliant, and the backstage scene after the match was great. We should see more of that stuff. I loved Sheamus and Orton going at each other. I loved Jericho and Del Rio arguing like bitches.
> 
> I'm not a fan of faces being pals because they are faces and the same for heels. I like to see everybody fighting everybody. I like to the see the lines between face and heel getting blurred.
> 
> ...



Enjoyed Raw as well, for alot of the same reasons as quoted here. And as for the "toolbox" insult, yes in the US being called a "tool" is meant to be very insulting. ALso any variation toolbox, toolshed, etc.

Plus, Heyman's appearance was a nice surprise.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Marked for Paul Heyman, marked hard. 

The ending to the tag match was good, happy to get a fatal four way rather than Sheamus/Del Rio. Skipped everything else though, as soon as I heard Cena's first words I knew it would have been the same shit.


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

Heyman back made this Raw a bit special.  I'm not sure whether it will be a continuous thing though, I hope so because he was always a great heel guy and got a lot of heat back in the day... I was pissed off that the crowd were not even marking for him, I bet most of them didn't even know who he was/remember him. That is what annoys me about some of the crowds these days, like when I went to the 02 show a few weeks ago, there are too many little kids who don't know a damn thing about any of it and these 'fans' who only chant for one guy and don't get the old school references. This irritates me beyond belief.

But otherwise, thought Raw was a bit mediocre last night. Main event match was a bit of a fail, Tensai just doesn't convince me enough. It was all a bit thrown together. Pissed off that we didn't hear much about the HHH incident last week too. He's everywhere else with that I-Robot style arm brace yet he isn't on Raw until next week lol I have no patience.


----------



## Rocket Samchay (Mar 1, 2010)

Anark said:


> Does calling someone a 'toolbox' have a certain connotation in the US that I haven't picked up on? I'm from UK and our insults are pretty straight forward. It just seems like one of those substitute swear words that lose all their impact because they are a bit naff.
> 
> Like calling someone a flipping dipstick will never have the impact of calling someone a fucking dickhead. I'm just wondering if 'toolbox' is a substitute for something specific.


It's not a minced oath, LOL. 

"Tool" is slang for a poser or someone who gets used easily. "Toolbox" is just the superlative.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Did no one else mark when Daniel Bryan had Cm Punk in the Yes lock and screaming "I'm better then you Punk" and had the crowd booing his ass more then they did for fat albert who they seem to be pushing his ass to the moon.

Heyman was great too.

The Fatal four way was great too.

Apart from that it was below par Raw


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Enjoyed Raw as well, for alot of the same reasons as quoted here. And as for the "toolbox" insult, yes in the US being called a "tool" is meant to be very insulting. ALso any variation toolbox, toolshed, etc.
> 
> Plus, Heyman's appearance was a nice surprise.


Yeah, marked out for Heyman big time. It was like he had never been away. He was great on the mic, apart from maybe Ace 'shining' Brock to a new contract and Brock being the 'wessling' champion. There's just something about that guy though. I hope he'll be involved more and that my theory that Brock was paid whatever it took to get him to come back and put Cena over (in return for Cena putting Rock over at WM28) isn't true.



Rocket Samchay said:


> It's not a minced oath, LOL.
> 
> "Tool" is slang for a poser or someone who gets used easily. "Toolbox" is just the superlative.


Cheers for clearing up the toolbox thing. I thought maybe it was just a substitute for dick or prick. Your explanation is good, though I must admit to now being slightly confused as to what a 'minced oath' is. I'm not entirely sure I want to know either. Wait, yes I do. No, no I don't. Oh, okay then, tell me. No, wait! I'm not sure again.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Woo Hoo... Heymans back!!! 

Heyman stable for the "Heyman guys" 

Are you a Heyman guy? We are....


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Such a meh show.

Heyman is back which is brilliant and he should of returned with Lesnar, not 5 weeks after.

But he's back.


----------



## JPUK (Apr 6, 2011)

hasn't cm punk changed alot in a year pandering to cena on raw i was shocked he sure has lost a hell of alot of his edge since becoming wwe champion


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

JPUK said:


> hasn't cm punk changed alot in a year pandering to cena on raw i was shocked he sure has lost a hell of alot of his edge since becoming wwe champion


Yea, I cringed when Punk was siding with Cena. After all, the message that Punk represented 8 months ago is still relevant. Punk should never side with Cena because their characters should be totally different.

Punk lost his edge a long time ago but he's still entertaining. Guess that is a testament to the guy's talent.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Heyman coming out made me go all fuzzy, freaking Paul E Heyman is back in the WWE. I never thought I'd see the day.

I forgot how brilliantly he said Brock Lesnar. Marked like a mother, you better believe I did.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Punk still using 'WWE Universe'.

Not very long ago he was criticizing Big Johnny for using 'WWE Universe' because it’s just a buzzword to keep the bosses happy.

He's lost so much edge.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Great raw,being able to skip the ads and boring parts makes it so much easier to watch lol.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good RAW. Great to see Heyman back.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I guess it was just me, but I was very bored with Raw last night. It felt like the same old crap, except for Heyman.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Punk still using 'WWE Universe'.
> 
> Not very long ago he was criticizing Big Johnny for using 'WWE Universe' because it’s just a buzzword to keep the bosses happy.
> 
> He's lost so much edge.


At the end of the day everyone in that company is a company man.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Woo Hoo... Heymans back!!!
> 
> Heyman stable for the "Heyman guys"
> 
> Are you a Heyman guy? We are....


heymaloution


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Punk still using 'WWE Universe'.
> 
> Not very long ago he was criticizing Big Johnny for using 'WWE Universe' because it’s just a buzzword to keep the bosses happy.
> 
> He's lost so much edge.


Posting stuff thats on F4Wonline and passing it as your own observation (Y)


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Eve was WAY better than her in that video...but I'd go a little lesbian for Layla. A little.


I'll take it...I love to see pretty tongues twirl in each other's twats:cool2


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I will say this until I am blue in the face, but Lauranitis is ruining Raw. He is receiving very little heat, and it's the wrong kind of "heat". Fans don't boo him because he is a great heel. He is far from a great heel, and at this point I think people just boo him because they seriously find him to be extremely boring. Yes, his voice ruins the show, and he also has no charisma. He is destroying the show imo.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Posting stuff thats on F4Wonline and passing it as your own observation (Y)


(Y)

Still it's the truth.

And JoseDRiveraTCR7, true.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

truk83 said:


> I will say this until I am blue in the face, but Lauranitis is ruining Raw. He is receiving very little heat, and it's the wrong kind of "heat". Fans don't boo him because he is a great heel. He is far from a great heel, and at this point I think people just boo him because they seriously find him to be extremely boring. Yes, his voice ruins the show, and he also has no charisma. He is destroying the show imo.


^ I agree, it's not cutting it anymore. He is better when he is working with someone that can carry him through promos/segments. He would be perfect as a corporate drone/stooge for Trips or Vince for that matter.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

This Raw was alright but I can understand some people saying it was boring. Not every Raw can be the best show ever. They had some good TV matches, good build up for OTL and it was nice to see Heyman back to the WWE. I am intrested to see what happens next in the Brock Lesnar storyline and Cena vs Johhny. Johnny is a great heel GM.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just watched raw, what a yawn fest, 3/10.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Punk's babyface Promo against John Laurinaitis are F*CKING AWFUL! make it stop!!*

Oh My God! Is CM Punk's babyface promos/jokes/insults against Big Johnny horrible or what?

Seriously it has come to a point where its completely unbearable. I am pretty sure, Punk by now knows very well that his jokes/insults at Laurinaitis are awful and cringe-worthy. He is simply terrible at it. I dont get why he cant/wont atleast have some comedy material prepared before walking out on-screen? Atleast that would save him from embarrassing himself right? 

I mean "You're stupid", "You suck" ,"Clown shoes","Toolbox"?? fucking Toolbox? Are you kidding me? This is ridiculous. Just enough of this. 

Really, I wish Punk would just stop with this and we are not forced to watch his unfunny comedy anymore. :no:


Does anyone else feel the same way? What did you think of the Punk's insults at Johnny Ace?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Punk's babyface Promo against John Laurinaitis are F*CKING AWFUL! make it stop!!*

It was far better than some of his others. Most of it was good.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Punk's babyface Promo against John Laurinaitis are F*CKING AWFUL! make it stop!!*



Emberdon said:


> Oh My God! Is CM Punk's babyface promos/jokes/insults against Big Johnny horrible or what?
> 
> Seriously it has come to a point where its completely unbearable. I am pretty sure, Punk by now knows very well that his jokes/insults at Laurinaitis are awful and cringe-worthy. He is simply terrible at it. I dont get why he cant/wont atleast have some comedy material prepared before walking out on-screen? Atleast that would save him from embarrassing himself right?
> 
> ...


He thinks he's still "shooting". And thus the words have more of an effect


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Betting Heyman was back only for tonight.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I didn't watch live.

I watched earlier and I totally forwarded Cena segment. Not interested.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone see the crowd dippin out in the middle of the main Event, Smooth one WWE, Good thing Cena flew over to the arena to squash Kane in the dark match.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Punk will never be the next "Stone Cold" like guy in WWE. His promo against Johnny proved it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Loved Heyman's promo and the tag match/segment. Smackdown just got a hell of a lot more interesting with Randall and Jericho in the main event. I'd mark for a Y2J title run through the summer or an Age of Orton this summer.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I liked the tough sexy detectives. At first they said "we're detectives" and then I was like no what you're actors, then I realised they'd entered kayfabe which was cool of them.


The-Rock-Says said:


> I didn't watch live.
> 
> I watched earlier and I totally forwarded Cena segment. Not interested.


He didn't say anything of note. Basically, he's a fighting champion and he'll kick Johnny Ace's ass come OTL.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Posting this as i watch Raw:

*- Punk on a roll against Johnny Ace, this is basically what everybody wants to do if they have a completely asshole for a boss.

- Big show vs Rhodes AGAIN???? Love the moment though when Show gave his beanie to that little sick kid at the ramp, the kid couldn't look more happier. I don't think i am the only one who thinks that Eve looks like a teacher from a porn flick. 

Why are there so many Smackdown wrestlers on Raw?

- Kofi vs Ziggler, wait, Mason Ryan watching it with the former tag team champions? Short match, but entertaining none the less, like someone state here, Ziggler can make it entertaining even if he has to wrestle against a boom handle.

- Live via satellite , John Cena(from the same building, because if someone getting interviewed via satellite, there is a delay between the person asking the question and the one being interviewed. Cena saying ass and it wasn't censored?

- Oh god, Kelly Kelly, at least Layla was with her, a diva who can actually wrestle. Wait, i blinked and it was over... Pffft.

- Sheamus teaming up with Orton, meh, at least there is Del Rio and Jericho against them. Am i the only one who don't care anymore about Orton? People are going nuts when he comes, these are mostly women it seems. His RKO is nothing but a ripped off from DDP's Diamond Cutter. Surprising outcome.

- NOOOOO!!!! Not that disgusting fat ass again, at least he and the Miz made it into a real match and not a complete squash match. Oh, and WWE cameramen, please do not film behind Clay when his on the ground, i don't want to see that gross blubber ass.

- WWE sure is proud on their so called Nr 1 status on Facebook, uhm WWE, nobody gives a flying fuck about it.

- Paul Heyman, interesting, Brock quitting? Yeah right.

- Pretty standard match, i wish Punk would fight back for once when he is feuding, its mostly him using the mic, think its time to become heel again for some rotten tricks.
*


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

Haven't watched RAW in a long ass time. It was a pleasant surprise to see Heyman back!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Did Punk ruin the heyman surprise?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Did Punk ruin the heyman surprise?


Well he blabbed it on Twitter.
So yes, I'd imagine so.

But honestly, I think he still thinks he's still shooting and that by revealing storylines, he'll get over.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

RAW was a mixed bag this week.

One one hand the majority of the show was dedicated to the Ace/Cena angle which really, I'm not interested in really. His promo at the start of the show was boring imo, Punks part was really well done and set up the main event well but overall, I could have done without another Johnny Ace opening promo. The Cena interview thing was fairly well done, he played his part well but I just dont have much interest in the feud so I didnt care much for it.

Divas tag match was a...DIVAs tag match. Big Show won via coutout and aplogised to Eve, Ziggler won a match which was nice to see...but I'm not sure it served any purpose, and Brodus Clay beat Miz in a longer than usual match which ended up being pretty boring anyways, and Punk lose in a handicap match which involved Lord Tensai, a guy I really have no time for. I was hoping for a better build in the first week to Bryan/Punk.

But two things I really did like:

1. The Orton/Sheamus vs. Jericho/Del Rio match and segment. I thought the tag match was really fun to watch, some great action, nice false finishes and ultimately a really good end which was unpredicatable. I thought it would just be one of those faces stay strong and win tag matches but it actually set up something. I'm more than happy with the fatal fourway announcement. Smackdowns main event just got a heck of a lot more interesting with Jericho and Orton involved.

2. The Paul Heyman return. I said 'please stay' out loud when he started talking. His promo was really good and served as a good in between show for appearance for Lesnar. Heyman did and would still make a really good mouthpeice for Brock Lesnar in the coming weeks. The 'I Quit' angle is good, he's obviously going to be back (hopefully with Heyman) for a feud with Triple H, so I look forward to that.

Other than that it was fairly uneventful, but a few things I would look forward to.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Punk will never be the next "Stone Cold" like guy in WWE. His promo against Johnny proved it.


to be fair Punk is being fed these cheesy lines, Austin had more freedom on the mic, that being said Punk will never match Austin.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Well he blabbed it on Twitter.
> So yes, I'd imagine so.
> 
> But honestly, I think he still thinks he's still shooting and that by revealing storylines, he'll get over.


Considering WWE's facebook posted it as well, I don't think it was his idea.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Did Punk ruin the heyman surprise?


Yeah he tweeted with a pic. 











WWE facebook post was after Heyman made his entrance.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I can't believe Cena and Ace are main eventing OTL.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

What an asshole move by Punk to sandbag Albert.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Brye said:


> Considering WWE's facebook posted it as well, I don't think it was his idea.


I thought it was *after* and not before. Plus Punk was making it clear he was going to spoil something.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

TheBrit said:


> I can't believe some people are so dense that they STILL don't realize that there are no longer Raw guys and Smackdown guys. There is just one roster now. Christ, even wwe.com no longer lists guys as belonging to a specific show. What do you need, for them to come out on RAW and explicitly tell you that there are no longer any brand-specific wrestlers?


Well yeah, they need to specify that the brand extension doesn't exist anymore. Or better yet, actually have more guys from RAW appear on Smackdown more to beef up that show. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

If I spelt Your wrong and it's You're let me apologise for my grammatical error. Anyways I dont care if that was the most PG lines I have ever heard but that was for some reason funny as hell when Punk said that to J-Ace. Anyone else had a little chuckle over that?


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

No it was lame, stupid and cringe-worthy. Punk is one of the worst mic workers in the company when he tries to be funny.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

I chuckled at the you have no friends bit so random lol


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

The big irony there is, he's almost describing himself.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

It was lame. Beneath Punk.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

Beneath everyone. Even Hornswoggle. 


I facepalmed when he called Ace "toolbox". Dafuq was that?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

I thought it was okay. The terrible part didn't come until "And you're a gigantic toolbox." fpalm


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

It sounds like something a 7th grade bully would say.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

I got one better for you. Randy Orton "Your Clumsy ass hit me in the face! Accidents don't happen in that ring, fella!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

I used to say that in P3.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

The Live crowd seemed to like it, and they didn't really pop for much the rest of the night, outside of the Orton/Sheamus v Jericho/ADR tag match


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



Vyed said:


> Beneath everyone. Even Hornswoggle.
> 
> 
> I facepalmed when he called Ace "toolbox". Dafuq was that?


oh stfu christ dont be so serious

it was meant to be played off as funny not intimidating


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

Punk and comedy don't match.
Just like his sarcastic vomiting last year....


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



Until May said:


> oh stfu christ dont be so serious
> 
> it was meant to be played off as funny not intimidating


But that's the thing. It's not funny.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

It was suppose to be funny?

Thanks for telling me. :swagger2


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

It was lame to be honest.

CM PUNK Y U NO OUR SAVIOUR?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

John Cena (kayfabe) has no friends. No one ever comes to save him. 

Not when Brock was beating him or when Johnny was. Brock was beating HHH and 4 guys came to save him.

Johnny has Tensai, so Johnny has 1 friend.

Punk should be saying this to Cena. Its true, its damn true.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

Pretty bad


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

I thought it was hurtful since i also have no friends and am quite ugly. Punk is a bully, a lousy botcher and mic worker.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

Don't be a bully. Be a Star.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

"Kill Yourself."


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



llamadux said:


> I thought it was hurtful since i also have no friends and am quite ugly. Punk is a bully, a lousy botcher and mic worker.


Not to mention a dickhead for spoiling Heyman on Twitter. Punk is beginning to annoy me recently tbh.


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



llamadux said:


> I thought it was hurtful since i also have no friends and am quite ugly.


^Same here 

Still, I'm thinking Punk's lines were for the kids in the audience. You have to dumb yourself down sometimes to appeal to the younger audience.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

It was a quote from Lita's brother. He used to tell her that repeatedly as a kid. Punk is naturally funny but he loses me when he's _trying_ to be funny.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

*Im amazed how some people have turned on Punk. Just goes to show the attention span of some people on here. And the gread.

Punk cuts one of the best promo's in the WWE's history last year now people get upset if he doesnt do it every week.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



The-Rock-Says said:


> John Cena (kayfabe) has no friends. No one ever comes to save him.
> 
> Not when Brock was beating him or when Johnny was. Brock was beating HHH and 4 guys came to save him.
> 
> ...


CM Punk ain't got no friends

CM Punk ain't got no friends

He skinny

He fat

CM Punk ain't got no friends


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

Wow, seriously every line this guy makes is scrutinized. Calm down guys. Its pg-13. He can't exactly flip off John Lauranitis.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

I liked the "you're not funny and nobody likes you" line, was epic. I didn't laugh, but I won't discredit him, but there are times when Punk has me in tears for sure.


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

Isn't Punk friends with Colt Cabana?


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

Punk is one of faves, but such a bully. A disgrace to Be a Star! Poor Johnny! And isnt the correct term for the insult 'toolbag?'


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

after that, I expected him to steal Johnny the lunch money.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

I love Punk but I hate when he uses "Toolbox"...

Who the fuck says shit like that?!


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



Vyed said:


> It was suppose to be funny?
> 
> Thanks for telling me. :swagger2



well it clearly had to be done considering how drastically misinformed you seem to be


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



SideTableDrawer said:


> I love Punk but I hate when he uses "Toolbox"...
> 
> Who the fuck says shit like that?!


Well I've heard plenty of people call someone a 'tool'.

Not 'toolbox' though, lol.

It isn't the first time Punk has called Johnny Ace a 'toolbox' though.

Skip to about 1:29.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

I thought it was quite cool how he got the audience involved and kept saying "Am I done?!" and they would say "NO!" 

I thought the promo was quite good. Too many Punk haters these days.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

I've been okay with some of his 3rd grade insults but last night, every bit of it was cringeworthy. "You have no friends", that's something a bully in the ages of 12-14 say.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

I thought it was funny.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

You think that was funny then go back to school kid


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



Amber B said:


> It was a quote from Lita's brother. He used to tell her that repeatedly as a kid. Punk is naturally funny but he loses me when he's _trying_ to be funny.


Yeah, I saw that on Lita's Twitter page yesterday. And it's not really him trying to be funny that is the problem, it's him trying too hard to be funny.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



WTFWWE said:


> You think that was funny then go back to school kid


And that's the exact age of most WWE fans. Guess who Vince is telling him to market his jokes towards? Exactly. He can't just drop pipebombs every week and talk about how HHH kisses Vince's ass for his title runs all the time. Once he renewed his contract he had to actually stick with the script again, especially as he's the WWE champion and the second main marketing focus after Cena.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

I thought that was pretty dumb of what Punk said. Like some have mentioned something a bully would say to another kid. Punk has really changed on his mic skills after Triple H he hasnt been the same on the mic as I use to like.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

Most of you guys obviously didn't notice that it was a reference to a something CM Punk said to a fan at a house show a couple years back.


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

ITT: Hyena "critics" who jump on every little thing Punk does. He had the crowd in the palm of his hand, he did his job.


----------



## Hazza905 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



Mallix said:


> ITT: Hyena "critics" who jump on every little thing Punk does. He had the crowd in the palm of his hand, he did his job.


Who are no worse then the fanboys who ride his dick and defend him about EVERYTHING. Guy could go on a killing spree, and some people will still say he was right to do it.


----------



## tizzle (Nov 17, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I can't believe Cena and Ace are main eventing OTL.


Right now I'm watching a RAW show of 1998 with The Rock, The Undertaker, Mankind and Stone Cold Steve Austin all together in the main event.. on the weekly show.. Better line up than today's PPVs.. Oh how I miss the good times..


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

tizzle said:


> Right now I'm watching a RAW show of 1998 with The Rock, The Undertaker, Mankind and Stone Cold Steve Austin all together in the main event.. on the weekly show.. Better line up than today's PPVs.. Oh how I miss the good times..


Better watch out, Sharkboy don't like anyone talking about that era.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

So much for anti bullying.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

Good god that was terrible. Almost as bad as Cena's insults.


----------



## tizzle (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

To express my opinion on Punk's lines I'd like to cite Randy Orton: "Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!"


----------



## craig100 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

Punk has had alot better insults(invisible mic anyone) which just shows that he was doing it ironically plus kids see it as funny even if they are not really getting the joke and bam it works.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

punk could save your family from a fire and people would still bitch


----------



## Kazesoushi2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

I don't mind. He was playing with the crowd, and that worked very well. That's just one bad improvised sentence in a good promo.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

I love Punk, he's my favourite superstar right now, but that was just terrible and embarrassing. Made me roll my eyes. Just horrible.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

I don't see what was wrong with it. It's PG, what else can he do?

It could've been worse.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

No of course not, it was funny and awesome back when he said it as a heel.

But, because he's a face now, it's lame and corny as hell.

IWC.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



ThePeoplezStunner said:


> punk could save your family from a fire and people would still bitch


Punk could SET your family on fire and people would still praise him.

Seriously, aint there a middle ground?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

Whenever Punk says this it makes me laugh because it sounds like he could be describing himself as well.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

It was bad, childish and stupid. This is not the CM Punk that finally woke me up and kept me glued to the television screen. This is the CM Punk from 2006-2008 that want me to turn the channel whenever he is on. I really hate how they water him down since becoming a full fledged Face. 



[email protected] said:


> I got one better for you. Randy Orton "Your Clumsy ass hit me in the face! Accidents don't happen in that ring, fella!


That actually got a chuckle out of me to be honest and it was better than Punk's 3rd grade bully line.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

Someone on twitter

@CMPunk Last night you sounded as intimidating as a 7 year old. Go back to pipebombs. The only thing you bomb these days is in the ratings

That made me chuckle.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

"You're a big, bad, boo-boo head!"

Yeah. You tell 'em, Punk.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

*That was lame tbh*


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

cm punk's mic work is damn Boring..


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

But John has more friends than Punk.

Also hes a big stupid head dumb dumb.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

Sounds like something Cena could say. Yeah, it was that bad.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



Dark_Raiden said:


> Sounds like something Cena could say. Yeah, it was that bad.


At least Cena's insults are adult material expressed in horrible PG wording.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> to be fair Punk is being fed these cheesy lines, Austin had more freedom on the mic, that being said Punk will never match Austin.


im glad you have insight into the inner workings of which wrestlers have what freedoms on the mic. Who's to say that Punk is being fed his lines? You're assuming alot...


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

CM Punk vs. HHH vs. Cena in a triple threat PG insult match.

HHH: You're a skinny fat butt.
Punk: You're stupid, you're ugly and you have no friends.
Cena: You're both poopyheads.
Punk: Giant toolbox.
Cena: You smell like baloney fudge and mustard.
Punk: Kill yourself.
Announcer: CM Punk has been disqualified.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

CM Punk tells Big Show "You're not funny and nobody likes you!"

Every IWC member and their mother: " :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao "

CM Punk tells Ace "You're stupid, you're ugly, and you have no friends"

IWC: "OMGZ PUNK U LAMEASS UR NOT FUNNY!!!!!!"

Granted there's no one in specific who falls under the category of people who did the above, but the fact the majority of the IWC changes so much based on whether a guy is face or heel, and whether they're saying it to a face or heel... well...

fpalm


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

Everyone loved it when Punk said it to Show, but hate it when he says it to Ace? Something's not right here...


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



Obis said:


> CM Punk tells Big Show "You're not funny and nobody likes you!"
> 
> Every IWC member and their mother: " :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao "
> 
> ...


Actually if he said the same thing to Johnny is would have been a huge step up I mean whats wrong with calling someone not funny? Calling someone ugly and stupid is something a fucking kid says.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



VladMan2012 said:


> Everyone loved it when Punk said it to Show, but hate it when he says it to Ace? Something's not right here...


He didn't call him ugly and stupid though.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

you forget they're still trying to do this programming in a way kids can understand, so in that respect it's not so out of the ordinary.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

CM Punk isn't funny, he never was and I don't know why he tries to be.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



Mr Premium said:


> The big irony there is, he's almost describing himself.


Punk is probably more intelligent than you.
Punk gets more pussy than you.
Punk has more friends than you.

unk2


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



Vyed said:


> No it was lame, stupid and cringe-worthy. Punk is one of the worst mic workers in the company when he tries to be funny.


Not half as bad as that farmboy in your avatar. You want cringeworthy, just listen to Brock try to speak.


----------



## Buck Angel (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I liked the "you're not funny and nobody likes you" line, was epic. I didn't laugh, but I won't discredit him, but there are times when Punk has me in tears for sure.



how is that even possible? =/



honestly, i've never said this before, but THIS cm punk.. the cm punk I had faith in and had reinvigorated my interest in wrestling.. has subsequently turned me away from it. 


cya whenever you're back, rock (plz don't cheese it up anymore)..


----------



## John_Sheena22 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

CM Punk was better when he had long hair, so around 2008-2009 maybe? 
Now he's just boring.


----------



## Anhstoppablexd (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

i thought it was funny.


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

He's terrible at humour. As if clownshoes and sniklefrits weren't bad enough, he makes a complete package PG insult. Sounds like something a Grade 6 bully would say.

He should've said something like - You're fat and old, you're the sperm of a horse, and you have a deflated penis. Even that would've been funnier.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



Colin Delaney said:


> It was lame. Beneath Punk.


This.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

he should have stick to those Alien, spaceships... insults. but now he is taking lame jokes to whole new level.

Best Lame insulter In The World


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



Obis said:


> CM Punk tells Big Show "You're not funny and nobody likes you!"
> 
> Every IWC member and their mother: " :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao "
> 
> ...


A lot of comedy is timing. When he said 'you're not funny and noone likes you' to Big Show it was good timing - immediately after Show told a lame joke - and unexpected. His "you're stupid, ugly and noone likes you" comment was not the same thing... it wasn't witty and it was said as part of a list of insults... just came across badly


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

Punk's promos are only interesting when he's got something to rant about. Other than that, he's not entertaining on the mic.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

Everyone loved this one:






But when he says it as a face everyone thinks it's lame. This is just everyone hating on someone because they aren't a heel.


----------



## themottoyolo (May 9, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*

meh, wasn't that bad


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



Cage-Taylor Phitz said:


> Everyone loved this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention he says it here. I recall everybody loving it when this happened. 1:26.






Regardless, Punk's one funny motherfucker. His commentary from 2010 still kills me.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



Cage-Taylor Phitz said:


> Everyone loved this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't. Show's "that was mean" was kinda funny though.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: " Your stupid, your ugly, and you have no friends "*



SummerLove said:


> CM Punk isn't funny, he never was and I don't know why he tries to be.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdRo9JsfBZM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--X8pAvg3DE
This proves Punk was funny at one point and still can be sometimes, but I do agree that was kinda lame on Raw for Punk and he's my favorite. His commentary from 2010 was also hilarious at times. Couldn't figure out how to embed the video yet, so the links will have to do. :cool2


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like CM Punk but i wish he'd stop trying to do comedy, hes worse than Cena at it, and Cena is terrible.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Like someone said, he had the entire crowd involved, and in the palm of his hand - doesn't matter what he said, they would've cheered anyway.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Type "CM Punk says you're stupid, ugly, and have no friends to fan". He's said it before and it's obviously some sort of inside joke for him and the fact that it was so lame was the funny part...


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> God damnit Punk, I would have liked it to be a surprise.
> 
> Also what I find funny:
> "You're stupid and ugly and you have no friends" as a face, it's corny and terrible and he's a bully.
> "You're stupid and ugly and you have no friends" as a heel, oh man what a clever fucking guy he's the best I love heelz~


lmao it was a surprise for me. i love WWE. 2 reasons it was a surprise. 1. i dont use twitter. 2. i dont be on here analyzing a show because i watch it for what it is, entertainment. you lame asses make me laugh every week. i log on after the show just to see your tears. my favorite tear up moment is when ever one of you say "FUCK THIS COMPANY", but yet you still watch every week. lmaoooo


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

and lol @ fuck this crowd stuff. instead of watching the show and being entertained, you analyze. you guys analyze so much that you analyze the fucking crowd? are you kidding me? lol.


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

MVPBallin said:


> No entrances for ads? Fuck this company!


lol


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Let the heaps of negative posts about this being the worst RAW/roster/match of all time commence and we'll see ya all next week.


^THIS. every week


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

NWO Sweet said:


> Tonight makes me question why I continue to watch the product.


be my guest and stop watching


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

God I hate all the smug little pricks on here who act like they're better than and above anyone who actually has the brain capacity to see when there's something wrong with the product and the balls to speak out and criticise the state it's in and/or the direction it's taking.

Being blindly loyal and rimming the WWE's ring piece regardless of what they do doesn't make you better than anyone, it makes you a fucking idiot and part of the problem.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

i a big fan of Punk but his mic work was terrible on Raw the other night "toolbox" and "stupid". Hopefully its a one off


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> God I hate all the smug little pricks on here who act like they're better than and above anyone who actually has the brain capacity to see when there's something wrong with the product and the balls to speak out and criticise the state it's in and/or the direction it's taking.
> 
> Being blindly loyal and rimming the WWE's ring piece regardless of what they do doesn't make you better than anyone, it makes you a fucking idiot and part of the problem.


You're on a wrestling forum. There's no point in bitching about the show, in a thread dedicated to the discussion of said show and expecting people to stop watching it.

Now, perhaps if you had a list of reasons why it was bad and could explain without insults, that might work.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NathWFC said:


> God I hate all the smug little pricks on here who act like they're better than and above anyone who actually has the brain capacity to see when there's something wrong with the product and the balls to speak out and criticise the state it's in and/or the direction it's taking.
> 
> Being blindly loyal and rimming the WWE's ring piece regardless of what they do doesn't make you better than anyone, it makes you a fucking idiot and part of the problem.


Or perhaps they enjoyed it, you didn't and you have differing opinions and just like any movie or TV show, you aren't ever completely right or wrong regardless of how you feel.

But that post is funny because you're the one being smug and acting like you're better than everyone.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> You're on a wrestling forum. There's no point in bitching about the show, in a thread dedicated to the discussion of said show and expecting people to stop watching it.
> 
> Now, perhaps if you had a list of reasons why it was bad and could explain without insults, that might work.


I don't expect people to stop watching or for everyone to have the same opinion, but what drives me insane is the tools who think they're above everyone else because they're such "loyal" WWE fans who refuse to recognise when there's a problem and continue to worship everything the company does.



Brye said:


> Or perhaps they enjoyed it, you didn't and you have differing opinions and just like any movie or TV show, you aren't ever completely right or wrong regardless of how you feel.
> 
> But that post is funny because you're the one being smug and acting like you're better than everyone.


When did I say I had a problem with people enjoying the show or having the opposite opinion to me? My problem isn't that people enjoyed the show and don't necessarily agree with me, it's that a large majority of those people talk down to those who voice their discontent with the product.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Most of the posts (that are for the show) usually consist of "I liked X" or "it wasn't that bad, X was good".

Can you post the post numbers of 10 posts that actually "worship" the WWE in this topic?


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

what i said has nothing to do with being loyal to the WWE. the point i'm making is that people like you bitch and moan week after week after week after fucking week. is the product as good as it used to be? hell no. but that doesnt mean bitch and moan every single fucking week of the year. if its that fucking bad, then dont fucking watch it. point blank period


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

jayloc said:


> what i said has nothing to do with being loyal to the WWE. the point i'm making is that people like you bitch and moan week after week after week after fucking week. is the product as good as it used to be? hell no. but that doesnt mean bitch and moan every single fucking week of the year. if its that fucking bad, then dont fucking watch it. point blank period


For a start, I don't "bitch and moan every week". I thought Mania was good, I thought the first couple of Raw's after Mania were good, and barring the awful ending, I thought ER was a pretty good PPV as well, but since then the quality and direction of the product has dipped to an unacceptable level.

But yes, how dare I have an opinion and why should I be allowed to voice that opinion if it's in any way negative? Anyone who has an issue with the quality or direction of the product should just fuck off and not watch.

You are exactly the sort of smug fucking tool I'm talking about.


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

you might not but plenty of yall do. every week its the same fucking thing. "fuck this company" but yet yall keep on coming right back week after week. and the only fucking reason you even thought mania and the few RAW's after that was good was cause of the fucking crowd. if it was a crowd of any other week you would have been doing the same shit you doing now cause lord knows that a crowd makes or breaks a show for you. Stone Cold could come back and if the crowd doesnt pop then its "fuck this company" "this is the worse RAW ever". but let the crowd pop and its "Best Raw everererererer"


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Okay RAW. Good to see Heyman back in front of a mostly unphased crowd. Laurinaitis was heeling it up pretty well. The rest of it was boring for me.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

This week's RAW was decent. Nothing special, I loved Heyman's return, but other than that (and Eve! DAMN!) it was nothing special.
It's becoming boring.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*

Seeing that photo on Raw of HHH with the arm sling and him at that meeting was funny. HHH the best seller in the business


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: HHH's arm is LEGIT broken...*


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Just got around to watching the show and what a disaster that main event was, Punk and Danielson shouldn't be putting over another wrestler when they are feuding over the title, it made them look like insignificant bitches. Let them cut some promos about how they got to this moment, how much professional wrestling means to them, etc etc etc and have them tap out some mid-top carders in singles matches the next couple of weeks so they look like the best *wrestlers* on the planet. It's so fucking easy to book as a pure wrestling match, but no let's get this fucking useless fraud Tensai involved, Johnny Ace being a dictator and stupid lame ass Punk jokes, fuck off Vince.

BOOK IT AS A FUCKING WRESTLING PURISTS DREAM.


----------

